# Have you had your booster jab (jag) ?



## StoneRoad (Sep 21, 2021)

Not yet ...

Probably mid-October ?

E2A - apologies for mis-spelling Astra-Zeneca, although the one I usually have to check is Pfizer ...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2021)

Not yet


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 21, 2021)

Not yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2021)

ny


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 21, 2021)

Not yet. I'm only just 50 though so I expect I'll be towards the end of whatever list I'm on for it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 21, 2021)

last thing i saw said it's likely to be about 6 months after second jab, so near xmas for me


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 21, 2021)

I had my 2nd jab towards the end of May, so with the 6-month gap, I should get mine around the end of Nov.


----------



## Supine (Sep 21, 2021)

Ethically I don’t think immunity waining justifies non vulnerable people getting boosters at this point, so its a no from me. Let someone in the developing world have it instead.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 21, 2021)

Not old enough I think


----------



## peterkro (Sep 21, 2021)

Not yet but I'm six months past second jab and I'll qualify so soon I expect.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 21, 2021)

Supine said:


> Ethically I don’t think immunity waining justifies non vulnerable people getting boosters at this point, so its a no from me. Let someone in the developing world have it instead.



Nice gesture, but considering millions of doses have already gone to waste, and potentially another 100 million by the end of the year, it's not going to help.









						Around 100 million covid vaccines to expire by December as warning issued
					

The former Prime Minister said a target must be set for poor countries.




					www.dailyrecord.co.uk


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 21, 2021)

Supine said:


> Ethically I don’t think immunity waining justifies non vulnerable people getting boosters at this point, so its a no from me. Let someone in the developing world have it instead.



From what I've read, there are now no limits on vaccine production that would lead to competition for jabs - i.e. anywhere that orders vaccine and pays for it will get it. Someone taking a jab here isn't therefore taking a jab away from someone else. What's stopping a faster rollout to developing countries is simply that not enough is being ordered and paid for, so it's really about governments paying for it and there's no need to guilt-trip jab recipients.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 21, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> From what I've read, there are now no limits on vaccine production that would lead to competition for jabs - i.e. anywhere that orders vaccine and pays for it will get it. Someone taking a jab here isn't therefore taking a jab away from someone else. *What's stopping a faster rollout to developing countries is simply that not enough is being ordered and paid for*, so it's really about governments paying for it and there's no need to guilt-trip jab recipients.



Plus the resources to handle the logistics of rolling it out in many countries, which needs sorting before supplies are delivered, otherwise even more will go to waste.


----------



## Supine (Sep 21, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> From what I've read, there are now no limits on vaccine production that would lead to competition for jabs - i.e. anywhere that orders vaccine and pays for it will get it. Someone taking a jab here isn't therefore taking a jab away from someone else. What's stopping a faster rollout to developing countries is simply that not enough is being ordered and paid for, so it's really about governments paying for it and there's no need to guilt-trip jab recipients.



That’s not true unfortunately. Global capacity is still building and factories supplying UK boosters could be making batches for other countries.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 21, 2021)

Mid October for me if it's six month in between.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 21, 2021)

Not due until mid December.


----------



## LDC (Sep 21, 2021)

Supine said:


> Ethically I don’t think immunity waining justifies non vulnerable people getting boosters at this point, so its a no from me. Let someone in the developing world have it instead.



What are you going to do, get your booster and post it to someone? It's an ethical position, but one that'll have no impact anywhere - except maybe in increasing the likelihood of you getting covid with all the risks to you and others that go along with that. Get the booster.

Due mine in October through healthcare work.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 21, 2021)

My SiL is highly vulnerable - having had a stroke and working as a radiographer (not normally frontline these days, but on-call) and with most of her household vulnerable on other grounds.

Must find out how they are all doing ...


----------



## Supine (Sep 21, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> increasing the likelihood of you getting covid with all the risks to you and others that go along with that. Get the booster.
> 
> Due mine in October through healthcare work.



My position is subject to change! For now the FDA position and this kind of article are enough for me to decide not to get a booster:









						Considerations in boosting COVID-19 vaccine immune responses
					

A new wave of COVID-19 cases caused by the highly transmissible delta variant is exacerbating the worldwide public health crisis, and has led to consideration of the potential need for, and optimal timing of, booster doses for vaccinated populations.1 Although the idea of further reducing the...



					www.thelancet.com


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 21, 2021)

I’m due mine early November, so not long to go.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 21, 2021)

ny, got an earlyish vacination because of asthma so am hopeful


----------



## girasol (Sep 21, 2021)

Had 2nd dose at end of May, so I'm guessing late November, early December...  Turned 50 in August.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 22, 2021)

Qualify as over 50, frontline NHS and past 6 months since second jab.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 22, 2021)

Not having one because vaccination numbers are low in other countries is like _eat your sprouts because starving Ethiopians_ isn't it?


----------



## Voley (Sep 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I had my 2nd jab towards the end of May, so with the 6-month gap, I should get mine around the end of Nov.


Same here.


----------



## harpo (Sep 22, 2021)

Not yet but received the invite.


----------



## Supine (Sep 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Not having one because vaccination numbers are low in other countries is like _eat your sprouts because starving Ethiopians_ isn't it?



No, it’s like not eating the turkey if you’re vegetarian


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm suprised I've not seen any notifications  via work. Probably in 6he next couple of weeks.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2021)

I had a text from my GP surgery at six o’clock. They say they are stocking booster and flu jabs to be given at the same time. They will be ringing me soon to arrange an appointment.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 22, 2021)

I only got my second one at the beginning of August so unlikely to be anytime soon for me.


----------



## _Russ_ (Sep 22, 2021)

I don't understand the not yet option, so what happens to all the not yets when they get the booster?, you can't make them dissapear from the poll, so somewhere along the process the poll ends up making a false impression

..oh hold on there's a change vote option..clever, Ive never seen that on a forum poll before, ignore my rambling (yeah I know)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 22, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I don't understand the not yet option, so what happens to all the not yets when they get the booster?, you can't make them dissapear from the poll, so somewhere along the process the poll ends up making a false impression
> 
> *..oh hold on there's a change vote option..clever, Ive never seen that on a forum poll before, ignore my rambling (yeah I know)*



Your edit [BiB], just as I quoted it, has saved me explaining.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Your edit [BiB], just as I quoted it, has saved me explaining.


Thanks, cupid_stunt . Saves me a bit of work ...


----------



## _Russ_ (Sep 23, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Thanks, cupid_stunt . Saves me a bit of work ...


I edited it before Cupid posted and way before you posted.................* firing for effect eh?*


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 23, 2021)

I don't qualify as only 40. That said I'm not looking forward to it if they do roll out to under 50s because my reaction was pretty rough both times (Moderna).


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 23, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm suprised I've not seen any notifications  via work. Probably in 6he next couple of weeks.



I got a text earlier this week, not through work (NHS), it was a 50+ and 6 months since last jab notification.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 23, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I edited it before Cupid posted and way before you posted.................* firing for effect eh?*


NO


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 23, 2021)

I have just been invited to book my Covid booster and flu jabs. Wednesday 8:00. Nice time.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 23, 2021)

I get an extra booster because I’m special. Eventually I’ll be Johnny fucking four jabs 👍


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2021)

Do you know your NHS number? - Book a coronavirus vaccination - NHS
					






					www.nhs.uk
				




Book ya own


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 23, 2021)

I had my second AZ at end of May so I imagine I will get called for my booster end of November, flu jabs is scheduled for a week tomorrow though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 23, 2021)

Need to sort out the flu jab, heard nothing about the booster.

I’d quite like a mix and match, I could have Astra in May and Pfizer in Sept and really knock it out of park


----------



## BillRiver (Sep 23, 2021)

I had a text yesterday with a link for me to book my booster.

I wasn't sure if I'd be considered vulnerable as last winter I was for flu jabs but not for covid.

By chance and my choosing to volunteer, I had my 1st in December and my 2nd in early January (3 weeks apart).

If they're right that the effectiveness of the two jabs wanes over time, we'll it's been 9 months for me.

I'm relieved I won't have to wait, and can have my flu jab as normal in November/December. Big relief.


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 26, 2021)

Will need to wait until November for the booster but had my flu jab this week.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 26, 2021)

mum-tat (80+) had hers yesterday

she was somewhat delayed getting there as the traffic problems caused by vehicles queuing at petrol stations buggered up the bus service (she had to go from one edge of lewisham borough to another to get hers so 2 buses involved) but they were ok about that


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2021)

Not yet, will go get a booster as soon as I am invited to (or as soon as I can book it, whichever comes first).

Should be getting my flu jab next week at least - didn't get it last week due to still being slightly unwell at the tail end of whatever non-Covid lurgy I had, but will try to get my flu shot within the next few days now I am fully recovered.  Then hopefully will be offered a Covid booster in the near future and be able to take up that offer with my flu jab done and dusted.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2021)

Not sure where people are getting the 'six months' betweeen second vaccination and the booster. 

But my second was 22nd May, so my guess would be I'll get my booster to be due in late November.


----------



## campanula (Sep 27, 2021)

no. not while I have decent antibodies from current jabs. Doing ONS blood testing for antibodies so will reconsider if antibody levels start to fall. GP surgery a bit rubbish - have heard nothing anyway.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 27, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Not sure where people are getting the 'six months' betweeen second vaccination and the booster.



That's the minimum period, and was part of the announcement when they confirmed booster jabs would be going ahead.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 27, 2021)

I think the policy is for booster jabs to be aimed at the groups most likely to have waning immunity from their initial two vaccinations. So starting with the very elderly, frontline care/hospital staff and so on, down to the 60+ yrs old age cohort.

As per this list from Dec 2020 ...




cvd - UK's cv19 jab priority par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## LDC (Sep 27, 2021)

Work offered out a few drop-in dates for boosters for last week, but I only check my work emails at work, so missed them. Will check again this week.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 27, 2021)

Supposed to get my additional jab (not booster) on Oct 8th, but probably won’t now that I’ve had a positive test, I’ll only just be clear of the ten day isolation period a couple of days before, and fairly likely to still not be well at that time.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 27, 2021)

If it's a six month gap I should get the booster next month.


----------



## mr steev (Sep 27, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Not sure where people are getting the 'six months' betweeen second vaccination and the booster



I got a text from my gp today with a link to book a flu jab and (if eligible) a booster.
On the NHS booking page it says:

If you are booking a booster vaccine please ensure you meet the following criteria (priority groups 1-9*):
·         You must  be 6 months from your second vaccine;

The only dates to book were weekends in October. I only had my jab in June, so have just booked my flu one. I presume I can just book my booster in December


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 28, 2021)

Got an invite yesterday. Booked for 9th October.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 28, 2021)

I will go for one at the end of Oct probably.


----------



## Epona (Sep 28, 2021)

Ah cool, so I won't be getting my booster until early December - I will stop worrying about it for now then.  At least for me, OH should be due his soon, he is in cohort 6 so had his 1st and 2nd jabs way earlier than I did - I'll remind him to ask about it at the chemist next time he's in there.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Do you know your NHS number? - Book a coronavirus vaccination - NHS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Russ_ (Sep 28, 2021)

I tried and it told me they couldnt find my vaccination record so piss off


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 28, 2021)

I still need to wait for my booster appointment ...


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm taking my mum tomorrow, I'm kind of hoping there's some anti vax pricks protesting. They seem to have increased their activity as the kids were invited in, if they want to upset an 87 year old I won't be happy.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 29, 2021)

I had my Pfizer booster and my under 65 flu vaccination earlier. No problems other than large queues and some real nasty, self centred, ignorant, arrogant people. 
There was even some old gammon face swearing at the volunteers because it was busy.
People like that should be refused entry.
But all done, just have to avoid non mask wearers now.


----------



## iona (Sep 29, 2021)

Had the opposite experience when I went to get mine on Sunday, they've taken over two floors of what was a massive Topshop to use as a vaccination centre and it was full of staff/volunteers standing around looking bored. Only a few other people there to get jabbed.

Didn't get mine in the end because the trial I'm on had told participants to get boosters when offered but not actually let the NHS or whoever know.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 1, 2021)

Booked for today due to being frontline NHS staff. It’s in my gym building so I’m hopeful of no queues so I can have injection, wait & get changed & join class all in 35 minutes! Will rock up a bit earlier & hope the best.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 1, 2021)

Got a text yesterday about the booster jab - booked in for next Wednesday at the Oval.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 2, 2021)

My rock up a bit earlier was be on time & there was a queue but by sacking off the 15 minute wait I managed to make my gym class. I had Pfizer & all 3 times have had a sore arm but no other known side effects.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 2, 2021)

moonsi til said:


> My rock up a bit earlier was be on time & there was a queue but by sacking off the 15 minute wait I managed to make my gym class. I had Pfizer & all 3 times have had a sore arm but no other known side effects.


Well done !

[did you change your vote in the poll ?]


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 3, 2021)

My parents are going for their booster jab tomorrow, my youngest sister is taking them. My Mum was not enthusiatic about it but my sister's husband as retired and volunteers as a car park marshal at the vaccination centre. So Sister Q has told Mum Q that my BiL has 'pulled' strings to get my parents 'special' treatment. Mum Q loves this idea and is now looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 3, 2021)

Mine is booked for the 20th. Got a text about it, with a link to a web page which I was able to use on my phone in seconds. I was amazed.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2021)

No word of booster for me.  I'd quite like one.

Had a close call last weekend where a mate I was in tested positive a couple of days later.


----------



## Sue (Oct 5, 2021)

Just got a text about the booster jab. Now need to work out when jab #2 + eight weeks is.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 5, 2021)

Mrs B had hers last week - mine should be in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Sue (Oct 5, 2021)

Actually does anyone know what the gap between #2 and #3 is meant to be? The text says eight weeks+ but when I go through to the booking site it says 180 days...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 5, 2021)

Sue said:


> Actually does anyone know what the gap between #2 and #3 is meant to be? The text says eight weeks+ but when I go through to the booking site it says 180 days...



Minimum 6 months between 2nd & 3rd was announced, minimum 8 weeks between 1st & 2nd, so sounds like the text is wrong.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 5, 2021)

Had Pfizer boost and flu jab today,


----------



## Sue (Oct 5, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Minimum 6 months between 2nd & 3rd was announced, minimum 8 weeks between 1st & 2nd, so sounds like the text is wrong.


Hmm, looks like for my specific thing, it may actually be eight weeks . There's a helpline number (which no-one is currently answering) but I'll try again again tomorrow...


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2021)

Sue said:


> Hmm, looks like for my specific thing, it may actually be eight weeks . There's a helpline number (which no-one is currently answering) but I'll try again again tomorrow...


Yes there is a difference between 'standard boosters' and 3rd doses for people deemed to be clinically vulnerable in specific ways. Gap between 2nd and 3rd dose for the clinically vulnerable is recommended to be 8 weeks.

Here is an example of 3rd dose being discussed:









						3rd dose of vaccine announced for people who are vulnerable to Covid-19
					






					www.kidneycareuk.org


----------



## Sue (Oct 5, 2021)

elbows said:


> Yes there is a difference between 'standard boosters' and 3rd doses for people deemed to be clinically vulnerable in specific ways. Gap between 2nd and 3rd dose for the clinically vulnerable is recommended to be 8 weeks.
> 
> Here is an example of 3rd dose being discussed:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just read something similar for my thing. I'll see what they say tomorrow.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 5, 2021)

No I haven't and it's starting to cheese me off a bit. All our Llanelli workers have either had letters or been triple jabbed. In the north of the county, nothing. My 2nd jab was on March 15th so we're slipping towards 7 months rather than 6.

In funny news Hywel Dda have cocked up and sent out loads of letters to people telling them they have to be jabbed in Aberystwyth. A mere 2.5 hours from Llanelli and in a different county.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 5, 2021)

Am I right to assume the booster jabs you get will be the same type as the initial two?


----------



## Sue (Oct 5, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Am I right to assume the booster jabs you get will be the same type as the initial two?


According to the NHS website

Which COVID-19 vaccine will I get?​Most people will be offered a booster dose of the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine or Moderna vaccine.

This means your booster dose may be different from the vaccines you had for your 1st and 2nd doses.

Some people may be offered a booster dose of the Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine if they cannot have the Pfizer/BioNTech or Moderna vaccine.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 5, 2021)

Sue said:


> According to the NHS website
> 
> Which COVID-19 vaccine will I get?​Most people will be offered a booster dose of the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine or Moderna vaccine.
> 
> ...


Interesting, ta


----------



## harpo (Oct 6, 2021)

I had a Pfizer booster on Saturday around 1pm.  Around 48 hours of thinking urgh this is immunity kicking in, but my arm is still aching as I write.  Is it really necessary to vaccinate in the upper bicep? It's disabled my entire left shoulder freedom.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 6, 2021)

elbows said:


> Yes there is a difference between 'standard boosters' and 3rd doses for people deemed to be clinically vulnerable in specific ways. Gap between 2nd and 3rd dose for the clinically vulnerable is recommended to be 8 weeks.
> 
> Here is an example of 3rd dose being discussed:
> 
> ...


I was supposed to get a third jab tomorrow due to my immunosuppressant medication but have cancelled it as I currently have COVID and am only out of mandatory quarantine then, natural immunity being a good substitute I guess. 

 I can see the need for it, I suspect my second jab done in mid-April has long since stopped offering much protection hence the rough week or so I’ve had.  The Mrs has also had a rough week, possibly worse than me for the tail end of it, but her 2nd jab was in July and she has no vulnerabilities other than Asthma and is nearly ten years younger. I guess the strain doing the rounds at the moment (Modi’s Delta or some enhanced version of it) is quite potent.


----------



## LDC (Oct 6, 2021)

harpo said:


> I had a Pfizer booster on Saturday around 1pm.  Around 48 hours of thinking urgh this is immunity kicking in, but my arm is still aching as I write.  Is it really necessary to vaccinate in the upper bicep? It's disabled my entire left shoulder freedom.


Needs to be in a large muscular area, so could also be thigh or arse, but upper arm easiest for obvious reasons.


----------



## komodo (Oct 6, 2021)

Getting the flu jab and COVID booster Saturday, then due to run in 10k race on Sunday - will report back!

(No real issues with previous jabs so 🤞)


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Oct 6, 2021)

I had a text inviting me for a booster yesterday but when I tried to book online it said I wasn't eligible despite being over 50 and main carer for my Mum who is classed as vulnerable. It did say call 119 to book if I thought I was eligible, 28th May was 2nd jab. Don't want to queue jump but I'll ring in the morning


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 7, 2021)

Had my booster jab (Pfizer) yesterday afternoon. Slightly sore arm this morning.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 7, 2021)

8ball said:


> Had a close call last weekend where a *mate I was in *tested positive a couple of days later.


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 7, 2021)

I'll have a third one when everybody in the world has had (or been offered) two. Apart from the very vulnerable,  I think it's immoral for the uk and other wealthy nations to offer third doses to their already privileged populations while so many people on Earth remain unvaccinated. We should refuse en masse out of solidarity, there's no good reason not to. I'm pretty horrified that otherwise healthy Britons are lining up for a third injection instead of insisting one after another the rest of the world gets a second, or first.

I'm amazed there is not more shouting about this.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 7, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> I had a text inviting me for a booster yesterday but when I tried to book online it said I wasn't eligible despite being over 50 and main carer for my Mum who is classed as vulnerable. It did say call 119 to book if I thought I was eligible, 28th May was 2nd jab. Don't want to queue jump but I'll ring in the morning



You should be eligible 180 days after your second jab i.e. 24th November. Not sure why you got a text.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 7, 2021)

Got my booster and flu jabs on Tuesday. One in each arm. No ill effects at all apart from a slightly sore COVID arm for about 12 hours.


----------



## Supine (Oct 7, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> I'll have a third one when everybody in the world has had (or been offered) two. Apart from the very vulnerable,  I think it's immoral for the uk and other wealthy nations to offer third doses to their already privileged populations while so many people on Earth remain unvaccinated. We should refuse en masse out of solidarity, there's no good reason not to. I'm pretty horrified that otherwise healthy Britons are lining up for a third injection instead of insisting one after another the rest of the world gets a second, or first.
> 
> I'm amazed there is not more shouting about this.



Spot on


----------



## Supine (Oct 7, 2021)

Although i have found you can contribute directly to GAVI if you decide to get a booster and want to help people in other countries get theirs.


----------



## Supine (Oct 7, 2021)

In the FDA review the data showed between 3-5000 boosters are needed to avoid one hospitalisation in the US. Compare that to the number of people who would die from 5000 people infected in africa, its morally corrupt for the west to be boosting.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 7, 2021)

I agree, in an ideal world, the population in less-developed nations would be as vaccinated as everyone in the richer parts of the world.

But we don't live there yet. Most certainly, more vaccinations are needed world-wide, but the logistics are complex. As production lines are coming on stream, the development of distribution networks and actual jabbing rates are eating away at the discrepancy.

I think it is just as important for the UK's medical / care professions and those at the greatest risk to be as protected as possible, for as long as possible to reduce the strain on the NHS which is having huge problems coping with covid and all the other, normal, medical emergencies and routines. 

IMO, the high case rate in the UK is an opportunity for another variant to mutate which could be even better than the current one at slipping around the present vaccine arsenal. 
Which is why I'm still observing precautions and why I think indoor masks, social distancing etc and WFH should still be mandated, not just "encouraged" ...

The UK - and the World in general - has recorded a huge death toll and, again IMO, many of those deaths were preventable, especially the more recent ones.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 7, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> Had Pfizer boost and flu jab today,


How long was the gap between your second vaccination and the booster?

(Only asking because we're both in Wales and that might possibly be relevant!)


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 7, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> How long was the gap between your second vaccination and the booster?
> 
> (Only asking because we're both in Wales and that might possibly be relevant!)


Had second jab in March, booster on Tuesday.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 7, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> Had second jab in March, booster on Tuesday.


Thanks -- I'll be waiting a bit  longer then!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 7, 2021)

Should be offered one through the NHS trust I work for (mid October would be my 6 month point) but I’ve not heard a whistle from them yet.

This has reminded me I need to book my flu jab though.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Oct 7, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> You should be eligible 180 days after your second jab i.e. 24th November. Not sure why you got a text.


Neither am I, It was a NHS Vaccine text and not the one from the GP Practice who have handled the vaccinations brilliantly round here


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2021)

Appt for next Wednesday, will be A-Z.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 9, 2021)

Yes, at 9am today in fact.


----------



## Sue (Oct 10, 2021)

Just had my booster though the nurse told me that I may get contacted about getting another one . She said it was very complicated but essentially for folk who're immunosuppressed, this counts as a third primary dose and so there may still be a booster still to come.

Has anyone else been told this? (My WiFi is going to be FABULOUS by the end of this.)


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 10, 2021)

BBC reporting 2 million booster jabs delivered already ...









						Covid-19: Two million booster jabs given in England
					

England's chief nursing officer urges people to top up protection ahead of a busy winter for the NHS.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 10, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> BBC reporting 2 million booster jabs delivered already ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good start.

I had my flu jab at the GP's yesterday, apparently they are doing them on Saturdays, and covid boosters on Sundays, so as not to get in the way of normal services Mon-Fri.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 10, 2021)

Mine is due on Oct 22nd but nothing from my GP and the NHS site won't let me book either.  I think a little patience might be required.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> Just had my booster though the nurse told me that I may get contacted about getting another one . She said it was very complicated but essentially for folk who're immunosuppressed, this counts as a third primary dose and so there may still be a booster still to come.
> 
> Has anyone else been told this? (My WiFi is going to be FABULOUS by the end of this.)


I had mine yesterday morning and the HCA asked if I'd come for a booster or third dose in the case of auto immune conditions. I had the Pfizer booster (over 50 + NHS worker).

No side effects other then a sore arm. I will be looking out for eczema and feeling itchy though as that is what transpired after 1st and 2nd jabs.

Lots of nurses and care assistants at work have been ill after having covid and flu jab at the same time.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 10, 2021)

Getting more peeved now as another week passes without hearing from them. My 2nd jab was 7 months ago this week. Everyone has been done 3 times at our place apart from those of us in the north of the county. Is there anyone I can ring?


----------



## Sue (Oct 10, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I had mine yesterday morning and the HCA asked if I'd come for a booster or third dose in the case of auto immune conditions. I had the Pfizer booster (over 50 + NHS worker).
> 
> No side effects other then a sore arm. I will be looking out for eczema and feeling itchy though as that is what transpired after 1st and second jabs.
> 
> Lots of nurses and care assistants at work have been ill after having covid and flu jab at the same time.


Yeah, that aligns with what I was told. She asked about other vaccinations and I said I'd had the flu jab last weekend and she mentioned some people were getting both at the same time.

She also mentioned the itchy injection site thing. That was my third Pfizer and I had very mild side effects the last twice so fingers crossed.


----------



## komodo (Oct 10, 2021)

Had flu jab in left arm (slightly painful as previouS) and COVID booster in right arm yesterday.

 Did my 10k race this morning - knackered now - but nothing to do with the jabs I suspect.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> Just had my booster though the nurse told me that I may get contacted about getting another one . She said it was very complicated but essentially for folk who're immunosuppressed, this counts as a third primary dose and so there may still be a booster still to come.
> 
> Has anyone else been told this? (My WiFi is going to be FABULOUS by the end of this.)


Yes - I’m immunosuppressed and was supposed to have my third shot (not booster) last Thursday as my previous jab from April is likely to have mostly worn off. Unfortunately I was busy gaining some ‘natural immunity’ last week so had to cancel. Fuck knows what I‘m supposed to do now, wait until I’m better then ask the doctor I guess.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 11, 2021)

komodo said:


> Had flu jab in left arm (slightly painful as previouS) and COVID booster in right arm yesterday.
> 
> Did my 10k race this morning - knackered now - but nothing to do with the jabs I suspect.


Im sure theres a really good reason why someone who can manage a 10k race is getting a booster so early and before many including one pensioner
 I know who cant even walk to the bus stop yet hasnt even been given a date....mind telling?


----------



## Sue (Oct 11, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Im sure theres a really good reason why someone who can manage a 10k race is getting a booster so early and before many including one pensioner
> I know who cant even walk to the bus stop yet hasnt even been given a date....mind telling?


That's not really any of your business, is it? 

(And as you probably know, the rollouts are happening at different rates in different places for a load of reasons.)


----------



## scifisam (Oct 11, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Im sure theres a really good reason why someone who can manage a 10k race is getting a booster so early and before many including one pensioner
> I know who cant even walk to the bus stop yet hasnt even been given a date....mind telling?



Why so jealous? Bizarre.

I'm immunosuppressed but the one I have booked for Friday is called a booster. Confusing.


----------



## Sue (Oct 11, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Why so jealous? Bizarre.
> 
> I'm immunosuppressed but the one I have booked for Friday is called a booster. Confusing.


Yeah, mine was too until I got there --  when I checked in, the reception person made a note on my slip and then the nurse talked me through it. (I imagine you're going to be jabbed TO THE MAX too. )


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 12, 2021)

Sue said:


> That's not really any of your business, is it?
> 
> (And as you probably know, the rollouts are happening at different rates in different places for a load of reasons.)


You're right its none of my business, but if you dont ask.....and I'm not forcing an answer.

As for the differences in roll out, actually I dont know all the reasons maybe an answer to my question would have informed me of one of them.
In the end I think asking someone who is being open enougth to say in a single post that they are getting a booster very early in the program and then shortly after going on a 10k race how they are in that position is fairly reasonable


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 12, 2021)

Had my booster through work (NHS acute hospital) yesterday, was pleased this morning that I only had the hurty arm, not the aching and tiredness of booster 2. However, right now I feel really nauseous. Not had that before and don’t often feel nauseous/get sick in general. Drinking coke  right now as an anti emetic


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 12, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> You're right its none of my business, but if you dont ask.....and I'm not forcing an answer.
> 
> As for the differences in roll out, actually I dont know all the reasons maybe an answer to my question would have informed me of one of them.
> In the end I think asking someone who is being open enougth to say in a single post that they are getting a booster very early in the program and then shortly after going on a 10k race how they are in that position is fairly reasonable


Tbf if there’s one thing this pandemic has shown time and time again, being able to run 10k is no guarantee against serious illness. 

Edit: and of course there’s plenty of reasons why someone could be in the first wave of vaccinations/boosters and still be able to run. Healthcare professionals, people with chronic illnesses that wouldn’t impair running (at least if well controlled), people otherwise considered vulnerable, I imagine even some fit 80 year olds could manage it at their own pace.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 12, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Lots of nurses and care assistants at work have been ill after having covid and flu jab at the same time.


Yes, I did for a second considering having both yesterday and cancelling my GP booked flu jab (asthmatic), but decided not to. I’d rather have the slight inconvenience of popping to my surgery and have them a couple of weeks apart.


----------



## Sue (Oct 12, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> You're right its none of my business, but if you dont ask.....and I'm not forcing an answer.
> 
> As for the differences in roll out, actually I dont know all the reasons maybe an answer to my question would have informed me of one of them.
> In the end I think asking someone who is being open enougth to say in a single post that they are getting a booster very early in the program and then shortly after going on a 10k race how they are in that position is fairly reasonable


Essentially you're asking someone to potentially share medical/work information. I'm not really sure how one person sharing their individual circumstances is going to help you understand the differences in the rollout. 

FWIW differences are likely due to different demographics in different areas, different levels of vaccine availability in different areas, how the rollout of the first two jabs went, how on it different GPs/health authorities have been. That kind of thing.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 12, 2021)

> Yes, I did for a second considering having both yesterday and cancelling my GP booked flu jab


You can choose?.
I have to say there is a massive variance in the sort of service from the NHS I regularly read about in here with what I and others in my area experience


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 12, 2021)

> Essentially you're asking someone to potentially share medical/work information



What's your point?, people post such information in here  frequently.


----------



## elbows (Oct 12, 2021)

Sue said:


> Essentially you're asking someone to potentially share medical/work information. I'm not really sure how one person sharing their individual circumstances is going to help you understand the differences in the rollout.
> 
> FWIW differences are likely due to different demographics in different areas, different levels of vaccine availability in different areas, how the rollout of the first two jabs went, how on it different GPs/health authorities have been. That kind of thing.


Yes, and second dose timing very much impacts booster timing due to the '6 months later' goal for boosters. My mother in her early 70's is getting her booster on Thursday.

There is also much conflation between boosters for everyone over a certain age, and the 3rd doses for specific forms of clinical vulnerability where the first 2 doses arent expected to have resulted in optimal immune response.


----------



## Sue (Oct 12, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> What's your point?, people post such information in here  frequently.


People choosing to post their info is quite different to someone demanding to know their info, with the implication that they may have jumped the queue. 

Maybe thats not what you intended but that's how it's coming across to me anyway.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 12, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> You can choose?.
> I have to say there is a massive variance in the sort of service from the NHS I regularly read about in here with what I and others in my area experience


The NHS isn’t making either vaccine mandatory but are strongly encouraging all their patient facing employees to get both. I always get my flu jab through GP rather than work, so this year it was just a case of getting the COVID booster and choosing to have a two week gap between them. However, theoretically if I wanted one and not the other they would have to accept that too.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 12, 2021)

I have been invited to have another one.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 12, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I have been invited to have another one.



What will that be, 6 or 7 now?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 12, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> What will that be, 6 or 7 now?


It would be number five. I was just pushing the curve. I try and be upbeat about it but I have had the fear around covid really bad the last 18 months. 

Got to have a flu jab too but atm I have a cold so holding off.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 12, 2021)

BTW if people are concerned about having the flu & covid jabs at the same time, or too close together, a lot (most? all?) of pharmacies provide the flu jab, so you can get that sorted, before you're invited for the covid booster jab by your GP.

There's 4 within a mile of me, and 8 within 1.5 miles, you can find one via the handy link below, it's useful if you have your NHS number, but not required, and often without needing to book an appointment.





__





						Find a pharmacy that offers the NHS flu vaccine - NHS
					

Use this service to find a pharmacy that offers the NHS flu vaccine.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## Supine (Oct 12, 2021)

TopCat said:


> It would be number five.



Shameful selfishness but this made me laugh


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 12, 2021)

Sue said:


> People choosing to post their info is quite different to someone demanding to know their info, with the implication that they may have jumped the queue.
> 
> Maybe thats not what you intended but that's how it's coming across to me anyway.


Stop being silly, nobody demanded anything


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 12, 2021)

Agent Sparrow said:


> The NHS isn’t making either vaccine mandatory but are strongly encouraging all their patient facing employees to get both. I always get my flu jab through GP rather than work, so this year it was just a case of getting the COVID booster and choosing to have a two week gap between them. However, theoretically if I wanted one and not the other they would have to accept that too.


There is a definite difference in service between England and Wales, for example: we have never been able to book vaccinations on the website we have to wait to be called (in fact I ended up having to teach my surgery what the actual guidelines for the order of vaccination are to get my second jab, as they had missread them and were leaving out loads of people who were in group 6 )


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 13, 2021)

I had mine earlier. It seems the Pfizer vaccine is now called Comirnaty. How confusing. Feeling a bit woozy. Very slick operation at Montgomery Hall, Oval. Masses of volunteers. Imagine if the NHS had to do this without them?


----------



## peterkro (Oct 13, 2021)

Had my booster Monday via GP's surgery, had text from Guys and St Thomas' offering appt. Monday morning.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 13, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> Mine is due on Oct 22nd but nothing from my GP and the NHS site won't let me book either.  I think a little patience might be required.


Patience was rewarded, text from the GP this morning and booked for Oct 24th, which is 6 months and 2 days after my second dose.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 14, 2021)

Wife has had hers yesterday, knocked her right out.

Just had a text from NHS telling me to arrange mine


----------



## nogojones (Oct 14, 2021)

Supine said:


> Shameful selfishness but this made me laugh
> 
> View attachment 292452


Is that an ex navy seal? 4chan always brings out the best sorts


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 16, 2021)

Finally got an appointment for next week. So that'll be a 7 month and 1 week gap.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 16, 2021)

Got an appointment next week - just over a week beyond six months since the second vaccination.


----------



## iona (Oct 18, 2021)

iona said:


> Didn't get mine in the end because the trial I'm on had told participants to get boosters when offered but not actually let the NHS or whoever know.


Rebooked this for tomorrow morning now they've got JCVI approval, seven months almost to the day after my second one.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 18, 2021)

Had mine (Pfizer, same as the first two jags) on Saturday due to working in social care… felt much less rubbish than after the first two although still a little tired and lacklustre the following day.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 18, 2021)

SiL definitely has had her booster jag (maybe about 3 to 4 weeks ago, via the hospital where she works).

Which is just as well as the youngest in her three-generation household brought covid back from school last week and they are all isolating with  varying levels of illness [& +ve test results].

Apart from her. She's still testing -ve on daily LFTs and waiting for the result of another PCR - taken on advice from GP (recent stroke plus other factors) & her workplace.


----------



## LDC (Oct 18, 2021)

Was waiting for work to sort mine out and a friend told me I could just book it through the NHS website. Why did I not know that?!   So did that, took a few minutes, and have it tomorrow at a local pharmacy.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 18, 2021)

Looked to see whether I could have one but website says not yet - I'm presuming they're only doing carers and front-line occupations at the moment.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 18, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Looked to see whether I could have one but website says not yet - I'm presuming they're only doing carers and front-line occupations at the moment.



Are you 6 months from your second jab?

I've got to wait about another 4 or 5 weeks for mine.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 18, 2021)

Yep 6 months 2 days ago, and more than a week from my flu jab. I'll swear the surgery said for me to just apply on line but I'll wait a week or so for them to contact me - I'm not planning on meeting anyone yet for a while anyway.


----------



## maomao (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm apparently eligible because I live with an immunocompromised person. I've 'probably' had it, have had both jabs and am in good health. Is it important? I hadn't even thought about it before.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 18, 2021)

My booster has been cancelled with 4 days notice. The new date over a month away doesn't work with my work schedule caring for old relatives


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 18, 2021)

maomao said:


> I'm apparently eligible because I live with an immunocompromised person. I've 'probably' had it, have had both jabs and am in good health. Is it important? I hadn't even thought about it before.



Im not sure if thats officially so but Ive learned that the criteria are quite flexible and often open to interpretation/favouritism/pushy cunts etc


----------



## Sue (Oct 18, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Im not sure if thats officially so but Ive learned that the criteria are quite flexible and often open to interpretation/*favouritism/pushy cunt*s etc


Really? How does that work?


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 18, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Im not sure if thats officially so but Ive learned that the criteria are quite flexible and often open to interpretation/*favouritism/pushy cunts* etc



Really ?
Can you prove that ?


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 18, 2021)

Some statistics etc from the beeb









						Covid: Is the pace of the vaccine booster rollout too slow?
					

Critics worry the rollout is happening too slowly in England to best protect people ahead of winter.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				





there's a link to the page with links to (raw) NHS statistics : 




__





						Statistics » COVID-19 Vaccinations
					

Health and high quality care for all,  <br />now and for future generations




					www.england.nhs.uk


----------



## two sheds (Oct 18, 2021)

maomao said:


> I'm apparently eligible because I live with an immunocompromised person. I've 'probably' had it, have had both jabs and am in good health. Is it important? I hadn't even thought about it before.


I think it is important - the effectiveness of vaccines reduces over time, the booster is needed to increase it again.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 18, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I think it is important - the effectiveness of vaccines reduces over time, the booster is needed to increase it again.



As did my SiL - with both her own health vulnerabilities and working in a patient-facing role, plus her family's health circumstances. 
Just as well she got the booster, as one of her grandkids brought the plague back from school a couple of weeks ago - and all but SiL contracted Covid ...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 18, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> As did my SiL - with both her own health vulnerabilities and working in a patient-facing role, plus her family's health circumstances.
> Just as well she got the booster, as one of her grandkids brought the plague back from school a couple of weeks ago - and all but SiL contracted Covid ...


I "liked" this - and then realised I shouldn't have liked a branch of your family all but one getting COVID


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 18, 2021)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I "liked" this - and then realised I shouldn't have liked a branch of your family all but one getting COVID


S'OK, They are starting to recover ...
SiL has been finding some humour in the situation - including how she was telling us to keep the %%%% away from them, ufn.
Quite how she's supposed to stay isolated within the same house ...


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 18, 2021)

Anyone in Wales been boosted yet?, they arent giving out any numbers in this corner of plague Island


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 18, 2021)

According to the beeb piece I linked to up-thread ^^^

Scotland & Wales haven't [yet] published their figures for the boosters.
I have some friends in North Wales, so I might ask them how it's going.

NHS England has done 3 million boosters in less than a month, so a faster rate than in Dec 2020. 
But, technically, they are falling behind compares with the rate at which the second jagged are passing their six-month's mark.
Keep in mind that first covid, second covid and 'normal' flu jabs are also being administered in concurrent campaigns ...


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 19, 2021)

Yes I know all that
What I don’t know (of)  is anyone in my circle that has even had an invite for a booster in Wales, including a number of over 70s


----------



## iona (Oct 19, 2021)

iona said:


> Didn't get mine in the end because the trial I'm on had told participants to get boosters when offered but not actually let the NHS or whoever know.





iona said:


> Rebooked this for tomorrow morning now they've got JCVI approval, seven months almost to the day after my second one.


So it's been signed off nationally and regionally that trial participants can be given boosters, but the doctor in charge of the local hospital's research team hasn't ticked a box somewhere to do with liability and mixing vaccines and no one there is answering the phone. Left my number with a pissed off nurse and she's going to phone me to come back once they've tracked him down. Third time lucky 🤞


----------



## LDC (Oct 19, 2021)

Just had my booster at a local pharmacy. Really shambolic! Nobody checked I was entitled (was asked to bring NHS ID), wasn't asked about allergies or previous reactions, the vaccinator was a bit random (I'd bet she wasn't an HCP) and nobody was checking anyone was waiting the 15 mins post-jab. And all in a large tent outside the back of the pharmacy with a group of pissed men shouting at each other. And on the card where the batch number is supposed to be they just wrote 'booster' in barely legible writing!

Got the bus there and back as well, totally rammed, no distancing, barely any mask wearing, full of teenagers and more than a couple were coughing, no wonder it's rife atm.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 19, 2021)

Tomorrow.


----------



## Sue (Oct 19, 2021)

Mine was the same GP-organised thing as the last couple of times and again very, very slick.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 19, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Tomorrow.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 19, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Anyone in Wales been boosted yet?, they arent giving out any numbers in this corner of plague Island



You mean Urbs in Wales? Me on Thursday. Favouritism for being a pushy cunt who works with vulnerable kids.

You mean Welsh people generally? Yes. Loads.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just had my booster at a local pharmacy. Really shambolic! Nobody checked I was entitled (was asked to bring NHS ID), wasn't asked about allergies or previous reactions, the vaccinator was a bit random (I'd bet she wasn't an HCP) and nobody was checking anyone was waiting the 15 mins post-jab. And all in a large tent outside the back of the pharmacy with a group of pissed men shouting at each other. And on the card where the batch number is supposed to be they just wrote 'booster' in barely legible writing!
> 
> Got the bus there and back as well, totally rammed, no distancing, barely any mask wearing, full of teenagers and more than a couple were coughing, no wonder it's rife atm.



Sorry I laughed, but that's farcical. Jesus.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 293383


Innit but I was right ahead of the curve and given the likely waning immunity its a booster tomorrow and flu jab Thursday.


----------



## LDC (Oct 19, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Sorry I laughed, but that's farcical. Jesus.



It was in an area with a very low vaccine take up, they probably don't give a fuck who gets it, so long as someone does! I mean tbf maybe not much of that matters in some way.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 19, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Innit but I was right ahead of the curve and given the likely waning immunity its a booster tomorrow and flu jab Thursday.


I had flu jab first and was told not to have covid booster for another week.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It was in an area with a very low vaccine take up, they probably don't give a fuck who gets it, so long as someone does! I mean tbf maybe not much of that matters in some way.



FFS, don't let TopCat know the location, they will be down there next week, for yet another one.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> FFS, don't let TopCat know the location, they will be down there next week, for yet another one.


I expect to be approached for medical studies shortly.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 19, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I expect to be approached for medical studies shortly.



More likely studies into the roll-out of 5G masts.


----------



## iona (Oct 19, 2021)

I've gone through the whole eligibility checks and med history three times now to finally get my booster so that's still a better than 100% rate per jab between us LynnDoyleCooper

Got mine done in Topshop


----------



## LDC (Oct 19, 2021)

iona said:


> I've gone through the whole eligibility checks and med history three times now to finally get my booster so that's still a better than 100% rate per jab between us LynnDoyleCooper
> 
> Got mine done in Topshop



You win on location alone!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 19, 2021)

iona said:


> I've gone through the whole eligibility checks and med history three times now to finally get my booster so that's still a better than 100% rate per jab between us LynnDoyleCooper
> 
> Got mine done in Topshop



I had noticed the NHS had downgraded from the Brighton Centre to the old Top Shop store, over in Chichester they've downgraded from the leisure centre to a 'new purpose-built venue in Northgate car park', which is basically a few portacabins.


----------



## LDC (Oct 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I had noticed the NHS had downgraded from the Brighton Centre to the old Top Shop store, over in Chichester they've downgraded from the leisure centre to a 'new purpose-built venue in Northgate car park', which is basically a few portacabins.



When I worked/was training as a student paramedic they closed the ambulance stations in the area and opened what they called 'Tactical redeployment and replenishing points' which sounded fancy but were shitty old portacabins, mostly on industrial estates or behind garages, with a kettle and a couple of plastic chairs in.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I had flu jab first and was told not to have covid booster for another week.



I had my flu jab two days before my COVID booster and they said it was fine, but I did get the jabs in different arms. 

There were also people there getting the flu jab and booster one after another, which I had also read was safe, so not sure about your info there…


----------



## two sheds (Oct 19, 2021)

Yes my neighbour was part of a trial of coronavirus/flu jabs in different arms a while ago and had no problems. Info came from GP's surgery when I booked my flu jab - I asked whether they'd do covid at same time.


----------



## LDC (Oct 19, 2021)

E2A, wrong thread, too many vaccine ones!


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 19, 2021)

Good to know. Puts my mind at ease that the unsightly rash spreading across my bawbag and johnson is purely coincidental, put it that way.

😉


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 19, 2021)

Has anyone had their energy drained by the booster? I had mine last week and my ME/CFS is much worse and I don't know what the cause is.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 19, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Has anyone had their energy drained by the booster? I had mine last week and my ME/CFS is much worse and I don't know what the cause is.



I've been fine from mine. It's really hard to tell with fluctuating conditions though.

TBF to the "knowing people/being pushy" comment from an arsehole, it is true that you don't 100% always have to wait to be invited. Turn up with someone who needs a jab, vaguely fit the criteria, they're not running out, you're not too close to your last jab and you're not ill - they're unlikely to say no.

And that was before walk-in clinics.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2021)

A lot of my staff (young but jabbed early due to job) are having their boosters at the moment. Very little bad reactions across the board, barring feeling a bit tired for a day or two. 

Some of them were very ill after the first and/or second jabs so this is pleasing news.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> A lot of my staff (young but jabbed early due to job) are having their boosters at the moment. Very little bad reactions across the board, barring feeling a bit tired for a day or two.
> 
> Some of them were very ill after the first and/or second jabs so this is pleasing news.



This fits with my overall experience of the three shots too (other than being “young” 😡)


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 20, 2021)

scifisam said:


> I've been fine from mine. It's really hard to tell with fluctuating conditions though.
> 
> TBF to the "knowing people/being pushy" comment from an arsehole, it is true that you don't 100% always have to wait to be invited. Turn up with someone who needs a jab, vaguely fit the criteria, they're not running out, you're not too close to your last jab and you're not ill - they're unlikely to say no.
> 
> And that was before walk-in clinics.


Right so I’m an arsehole for pointing out reality (and yes I do know of instances of such occurrences) up yours twinkle toes


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 20, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Right so I’m an arsehole for pointing out reality (and yes I do know of instances of such occurrences) up yours twinkle toes


Calm down, dear.
Please note, that the government is currently "nudging" those people qualifying for a booster to make sure they get one.
You don't know everybody's personal medical history.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 20, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Calm down, dear.
> Please note, that the government is currently "nudging" those people qualifying for a booster to make sure they get one.
> You don't know everybody's personal medical history.


I never said I did and cerainly didnt accuse anyone here, but im not burying my head in the sand when I see it happen in the real world, (hope that's ok with you sweetie)
 I'm not sure why some seem to think calling out bad behaviour and poor practice is directed at them and immediately go into defensive mood maybe Im hitting a nerve


----------



## Sue (Oct 20, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I never said I did and cerainly didnt accuse anyone here, but im not burying my head in the sand when I see it happen in the real world, (hope that's ok with you sweetie)
> I'm not sure why some seem to think calling out bad behaviour and poor practice is directed at them and immediately go into defensive mood maybe Im hitting a nerve


Well before you said something along the lines of 'if they can run a 10km why are they getting this ahead of people I know who're old and infirm' and demanded to know why they were getting it so 🤷‍♀️.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 20, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I never said I did and cerainly didnt accuse anyone here, but im not burying my head in the sand when I see it happen in the real world, (hope that's ok with you sweetie)
> I'm not sure why some seem to think calling out bad behaviour and poor practice is directed at them and immediately go into defensive mood maybe Im hitting a nerve


Unless you have real knowledge of how the invitations process is prioritised, and can prove "malpractice", I suggest you butt out, please, this isn't the thread.
My reaction is based on having members of my family in vulnerable groups, plus being able to read & understand the basics   of medical / scientific reasoning ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 20, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I never said I did and cerainly didnt accuse anyone here, but im not burying my head in the sand when I see it happen in the real world, (hope that's ok with you sweetie)
> I'm not sure why some seem to think calling out bad behaviour and poor practice is directed at them and immediately go into defensive mood maybe Im hitting a nerve



I have no idea how it works in Wales, but the roll-out varies a lot locally in England, my two nearest NHS vaccination centres are around a 25 mile round trip. but the GP's in town run a number of hubs, and tend to be on the ball, in other areas not so much.

But, as the GP's have to start with more time consuming jabs in care homes & for those housebound, it tends to start off slowly, but soon catches up, last year I had a letter from the NHS, which I ignored, and a text from the GP just a few days later, it does cause confusion.



> Confusingly, many of you have received letters from the National Booking Service for your Booster / 3rd dose. This may be a text, email or letter. If you try to book you’re offered e.g. Brighton i.e. not a local option. *YOU DO NOT HAVE TO TAKE UP THIS OFFER FROM THE NATIONAL SERVICE*. You will most definitely be invited by us for a local vaccination once you are eligible. Given the national letters/texts/emails have caused some confusion, we’ve sorted it out so that if you receive such a letter, you may instead call [special number for all GP's in Worthing] and book your booster / 3rd dose locally,
> 
> It’s quite frustrating the confusion the national invites have caused, since these appear to have in some instances been sent out days/weeks before you are eligible, and therefore before you receive a local invite. Unfortunately we had no warning of this. Rest assured we will invite you locally, and now you can call the local number if you get the national invite letter but want to book locally.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 20, 2021)

Nagged my mum to ask when they were getting boosters and she managed to get a same day slot at the health centre today. I think it was 6 months last week they had the 2nd dose, but she's in the vulnerable category.

Really glad they've had the booster tbh!


----------



## philosophical (Oct 20, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## bimble (Oct 20, 2021)

what is the plan with this, at the moment its just over 50s and people at higher risk, will they move down the age groups for the 3rd jab like with the initial ones?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 20, 2021)

My area seems to be care and front line workers at the moment (unless there's something wrong with the notifications).


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 20, 2021)

bimble said:


> what is the plan with this, at the moment its just over 50s and people at higher risk, will they move down the age groups for the 3rd jab like with the initial ones?


In my area (rural Wales) they arent even doing the over 70s yet, they imply they are doing care workers and over 80s first, but  I dont know any care workers or over 80s, which in itself is odd as there must be a shit load of them


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 20, 2021)

bimble said:


> what is the plan with this, at the moment its just over 50s and people at higher risk, will they move down the age groups for the 3rd jab like with the initial ones?



So far they've done approx 4 million boosters [according to SJ today, 20th Oct].
I think the intention is to follow the main jabs priority groups down to the over 50s, plus clinically vulnerable.

I don't think there is any plan beyond that.
Yet.

I'm hesitating slightly, because if cases, hospitalisations & deaths are not brought back under control - even with the feeble "Plan B" being invoked, then I could foresee reasons to go further down the age groups.
This is assuming the [frankly murderous] current political system actually responds to the concerns expressed by the NHS & Scientists instead of ignoring them in favour of "living" with the virus & rebuilding the economy / saving crimble ! 
[yes, I'm cynical]


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 20, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> In my area (rural Wales) they arent even doing the over 70s yet, they imply they are doing care workers and over 80s first, but  I dont know any care workers or over 80s, which in itself is odd as there must be a shit load of them



Earlier today I spoke to people from the south of Gwynedd.

Their local vaccination centre is currently calling mainly "over 85s" [and starting down to 70s] but the distance to travel is at least 20 miles [so, 1/2 hr on the bus in the car] and some of these are people in a care / nursing home and others don't drive, for obvious reasons. [a car pool is organised from one area].


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 20, 2021)

Oh, and in the Porthmadog / Blaenau Ffestiniog area of Gwynedd, I know of maybe a couple of dozen "over 75s" and a similar number of care workers personally. If I actually sat down to work the former out, it is probably far more than that.
I know there are at least three or four companies contracted to the local authority, plus several others running private care establishments, not forgetting that Alltwen, the local hospital near Tremadog has several wards for elderly care.

These are not "Urban" areas !


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 21, 2021)

_*These are not "Urban" areas*_

Did you not get the bit about me living in Rural Wales?


----------



## andysays (Oct 21, 2021)

bimble said:


> what is the plan with this, at the moment its just over 50s and people at higher risk, will they move down the age groups for the 3rd jab like with the initial ones?


By the time they get through all that lot, we'll be well into winter.

The six month rule means that the earliest I (56years old, no health issues) will get it is the end of December, for instance.


----------



## bimble (Oct 21, 2021)

yeah. i probably wont get mine until sometimes in Spring if at all then.
At least they are here, where my old parents live the government hasn't made up its mind yet whether to do booster jabs at all.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 21, 2021)

bimble said:


> what is the plan with this, at the moment its just over 50s and people at higher risk, will they move down the age groups for the 3rd jab like with the initial ones?



The reminder (and eligibility to book an appt without a reminder) is based on when you got your last covid vaccination. So my daughter is in the lowest risk group and only just got her second jab. I'm highest risk and got the second jab early, so got my booster on the same day (the actual timing of the day was due to there being a walk-in clinic - she'd missed a second jab and it was easier to take her to a walk-in clinic than book two separate appointments). 

If, for some reason, I'd got my second jab very late, I'd have to wait too, because there'd be no point giving me another jab when I'd had one recently.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 21, 2021)

Had an email yesterday inviting me to book a booster. It's booked for Sunday evening and Mrs Shoes is having hers at the same time.

 She had been dithering about having her booster, wanting the UK to do more for countries that are well behind in vaccinations.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 21, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Had an email yesterday inviting me to book a booster. It's booked for Sunday evening and Mrs Shoes is having hers at the same time.
> 
> She had been dithering about having her booster, wanting the UK to do more for countries that are well behind in vaccinations.



Yeah, someone else on here refused their booster because other countries should be getting it. But it's already here. It's not going to be shipped to other countries if you don't take it, it'll be disposed of. There is no principled stand to take.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 21, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Yeah, someone else on here refused their booster because other countries should be getting it. But it's already here. It's not going to be shipped to other countries if you don't take it, it'll be disposed of. There is no principled stand to take.



If there was a mass movement of refusal on those grounds, the government might, just might, help other countries. But anything they did is likely to just be a token gesture


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2021)

Complete booster meltdown in East Kent; looks like the GPs can't get hold of any jabs for the housebound and they've obviously not teed up enough pharmacies to cope with all the oldies on the Costa Geriatrica.

Amongst the "offers" for my my MiL in Whitstable was this pharmacy in Southend Civic Centre!

I know it's down to their shite 'crow flies' algorithms, but even so...what a fuck up. Still trying to book her a booster that's long overdue, (she was one of the first oldies to have her second Pfizer in 1st week of Jan).

Maybe I need to get her down to the harbour?


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 21, 2021)

3 hours ago, Moderna this time.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 21, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> 3 hours ago, Moderna this time.


Well done - would you mind updating your vote ?
TIA


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2021)

bimble said:


> what is the plan with this, at the moment its just over 50s and people at higher risk, will they move down the age groups for the 3rd jab like with the initial ones?


Six months after your 2nd


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 21, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Well done - would you mind updating your vote ?
> TIA



Done. Bit surprised I'm the only Moderna.

My first two were Pfizer.

7 months and 1 week btw.


----------



## bimble (Oct 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Six months after your 2nd


For everyone? (I’m not over 50 or in any other of these categories).
Doesn’t seem that clear to me. Maybe they don’t know yet.








						Booster dose of the coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccine
					

NHS information about the coronavirus (COVID-19) booster dose, including who can get a booster and how to get one.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 21, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> If there was a mass movement of refusal on those grounds, the government might, just might, help other countries. But anything they did is likely to just be a token gesture



I'm not an apologist for the shower of sh1t3cunt5 currently mis-managing the UK's pandemic response.
But I do believe that the UK has signed up to the COVAX initiative.

details ...








						COVAX - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## elbows (Oct 21, 2021)

So far such pledge were mostly used as cover so they could claim to be a force for good while they actually pressed ahead with plans that involve a grotesque level of vaccine inequality.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 21, 2021)

Still waiting. Bit of a cock up really. 
They decided to give third jab via hospitals patient lists.
I'm on a list in a hospital that's 100km away. 
They phoned but had an old address for me. I've not been a patient there since 2001. But they are my only pathway to a third vaccine

I've still not received an appointment despite my consultant stating I need the vacc. 

And the gp is useless to help ...hands are tied apparently while they vaccinate the over 80s and over 60s. I feel I will end up falling between two stools


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 21, 2021)

Don't disagree with you elbows

Looking at the map (in the wiki item) it is interesting to see who is in which grouping.

And the abrupt U-turn by American after Biden went into the White House.


----------



## andysays (Oct 21, 2021)

bimble said:


> For everyone? (I’m not over 50 or in any other of these categories).
> Doesn’t seem that clear to me. Maybe they don’t know yet.
> 
> 
> ...


The current position is that only those over 50 or in any other of the categories will get a booster.

That might change, but that's what it is at the moment.


----------



## iona (Oct 21, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Done. Bit surprised I'm the only Moderna.
> 
> My first two were Pfizer.
> 
> 7 months and 1 week btw.


I was pfizered but first time I tried to get the booster they gave me a different coloured sticker that sent me to a different part of the building where they were doing either Moderna or AZ (can't remember which). Not sure if the change was due to current supplies or what.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 21, 2021)

iona said:


> I was pfizered but first time I tried to get the booster they gave me a different coloured sticker that sent me to a different part of the building* where they were doing either Moderna or AZ (can't remember which)*. Not sure if the change was due to current supplies or what.



I would guess at Moderna, because booster jabs are supposed to be a MRNA vaccine, AZ has been side-lined, because sadly it turned out to be a bit shit compared to the MRNA ones.


----------



## Skim (Oct 21, 2021)

Received my invite today. I’m 49. Husband is seven years older and hasn’t received his invite yet, so no idea what’s going on.

Felt a bit wibbly after the second shot, so I need to schedule an appointment that doesn’t clash with my teaching days. But I do need the shot ASAP as my students are starting to email me with “sorry I wasn’t in your seminar today, but I’ve got Covid…” 😟


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 22, 2021)

Had mine this week (Pfizer again).  Sore upper arm for 24 hours, tired and vivid dreams, but that's it.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 22, 2021)

Are people getting boosters the same as before or different from previous?  Maybe instead of trying to sort out issue with my jab record then waiting for a booster invitation I can just accept my invitation for a '2nd' jab.


----------



## Sue (Oct 22, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> Are people getting boosters the same as before or different from previous?  Maybe instead of trying to sort out issue with my jab record then waiting for a booster invitation I can just accept my invitation for a '2nd' jab.


I'd 3/3 Pfizer but suspect it might be different if you were AZ before as you'd now get Pfizer?


----------



## LDC (Oct 22, 2021)

Both my first vaccines were Pfizer, as was my booster. It's mostly Pfizer being given, whatever your first vaccine doses were.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> Are people getting boosters the same as before or different from previous?  Maybe instead of trying to sort out issue with my jab record then waiting for a booster invitation I can just accept my invitation for a '2nd' jab.


Most boosters are Pfizer. Also for people who had the AZ vaccination for their first two.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 22, 2021)

I've got pfizer. Although I've just realised it's only been just over 4 months not 5 since my 2nd.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 22, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> I've got pfizer. Although I've just realised it's only been just over 4 months not 5 since my 2nd.



The booster should be after 6 months, so you've a bit of a wait.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The booster should be after 6 months, so you've a bit of a wait.



I checked a few Camden walk-ins today and whilst most are saying 6 months after the second jab, a couple are saying 6 months after the first. 

Reckon that's a mistake?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 22, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I checked a few Camden walk-ins today and whilst most are saying 6 months after the second jab, *a couple are saying 6 months after the first.*
> 
> Reckon that's a mistake?



Yep, BIB is totally wrong.



> You can book your COVID-19 booster vaccine online if you had your 2nd dose at least 6 months ago











						Booster dose of the coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccine
					

NHS information about the coronavirus (COVID-19) booster dose, including who can get a booster and how to get one.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## two sheds (Oct 22, 2021)

Spoke to a couple of neighbours - one had a text message to tell him to sign up on website which went easily and he's had jab today. Second like me hasn't been contacted  - I'm now wondering whether it's because neither of us has mobile. 

Both said phoning 119 is fuck all use - spend 20 minutes on the phone going through all the options and you still don't get to speak to anyone. I might try 119 (rather than 911 which I suggested to neighbour 1) on Monday and if no joy check with the GP.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yep, BIB is totally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, saw that. But if you go here Walk-in vaccination clinics - North Central London CCG and go to "Camden", Essentials Pharmacy seem to think it ok after the 1st shot. A couple of others in different areas on that site are similar. Fuck-ups, I assume then.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 22, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Yes, saw that. But if you go here Walk-in vaccination clinics - North Central London CCG and go to "Camden", Essentials Pharmacy seem to think it ok after the 1st shot. A couple of others in different areas on that site are similar. Fuck-ups, I assume then.



Yes, fuck up.


----------



## Mation (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm not due my booster for another 3 weeks or so, but my dad had his, together with a flu jab, yesterday. Very, very relieved about that.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Spoke to a couple of neighbours - one had a text message to tell him to sign up on website which went easily and he's had jab today. Second like me hasn't been contacted - I'm now wondering whether it's because neither of us has mobile.


Possibly.  All the invites I've had were by text - not sure how they do it for people who don't have a mobile (or haven't given their number) - presumably by landline or letter?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2021)

Yes I think it was by letter for the two jabs and the flu jab - a bit surprised they don't email.


----------



## girasol (Oct 23, 2021)

I think it's 6 months after 2nd jab... I'm over 50, tried to book online this week and was told I'm not eligible, and will be contacted in due time (I used my NHS number).  It'll be 6 months since I had my 2nd jab at the end of November.  The news seemed to imply that they have over-capacity and over supply, so I thought I try and get mine, but not allowed yet.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2021)

Mine was just over the 6 months and I'm 68 so I should be having it soon unless there are supply problems and they're doing carers and first-line staff first.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2021)

girasol said:


> I think it's 6 months after 2nd jab... I'm over 50, tried to book online this week and was told I'm not eligible, and will be contacted in due time (I used my NHS number).  It'll be 6 months since I had my 2nd jab at the end of November.  The news seemed to imply that they have over-capacity and over supply, so I thought I try and get mine, but not allowed yet.


Rather unhelpfully the site doesn't permit booking until 6 months and one week have passed since your last jab; might be worth trying again?


----------



## girasol (Oct 23, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Rather unhelpfully the site doesn't permit booking until 6 months and one week have passed since your last jab; might be worth trying again?



As I said it hasn't been 6 months since 2nd jab, it's too soon, I just though I'd get it early as news seemed to imply uptake has been slow and there's no harm having it 5 months after 2nd jab.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2021)

girasol said:


> As I said it hasn't been 6 months since 2nd jab, it's too soon, I just though I'd get it early as news seemed to imply uptake has been slow and there's no harm having it 5 months after 2nd jab.


Yeah, get that...it's just that quite a few folk went on at six months and were put off, not realising they'd set the trigger at 190 days...for some reason.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 23, 2021)

girasol said:


> As I said it hasn't been 6 months since 2nd jab, it's too soon, I just though I'd get it early as news seemed to imply uptake has been slow and there's no harm having it 5 months after 2nd jab.



The suggestion of reducing the gap to 5 months hasn't been approved yet.


----------



## girasol (Oct 23, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The suggestion of reducing the gap to 5 months hasn't been approved yet.


I know, but it's being discussed.


----------



## BobDavis (Oct 23, 2021)

Had ours yesterday in the vaccine bus. Parked in Colchester Tesco carpark. This bus parks each day at various locations in north Essex & south Suffolk. It is a walk in service no appointment needed.  I found out about it last week from a poster on a shop door. Search online & details of its locations can be found on NHS website. Booster jabs were available along with first or second vacs for younger people. There was quite a queue of mostly pensioners. We queued for about half hr. Very efficient our details were taken by operatives with tablets as we queued. 

I suppose we would have eventually been called but because of this we got our boosters exactly 6 months to the day since the second jabs. Feeling rough this morning but that’s expected.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 23, 2021)

Booked in for my 3rd in the first week of November
Had my flu jab yesterday
I Will report back when I know which brand they gave me for `No3`


----------



## TopCat (Oct 23, 2021)

Just got the booster. Pfizer.


----------



## Sue (Oct 23, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Just got the booster. Pfizer.


How many's that now...?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 23, 2021)

Sue said:


> How many's that now...?


Let me try and remember.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 23, 2021)

One in Dec 2020 and another a month later. Then a booster (!) six months later and then an Astra Zeneca and now this one.  So five.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 23, 2021)

The fear from being CEV is palpable. I don’t have a thing for injections.


----------



## Sue (Oct 23, 2021)

TopCat said:


> One in Dec 2020 and another a month later. Then a booster (!) six months later and then an Astra Zeneca and now this one.  So five.


I think you've won the thread.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 23, 2021)

The nhs texted me to sort out a booster jab with my GP but the vm for my gps surgery says they aren’t sorting out jabs


----------



## TopCat (Oct 23, 2021)

Just got to get a flu jab and I’m sorted.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, get that...it's just that quite a few folk went on at six months and were put off, not realising they'd set the trigger at 190 days...for some reason.


ta for that  

I went back to the nhs booking page and it's let me book for Thursday - it was clearly the 190 days that was stopping it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 23, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Just got to get a flu jab and I’m sorted.



Only one?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 23, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Only one?


All that’s needed.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 23, 2021)

I should get a grant to reflect my pioneering research and general approach.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, get that...it's just that quite a few folk went on at six months and were put off, not realising they'd set the trigger at 190 days...for some reason.


ta for that again - I let my neighbour know and she's booked hers now too


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 23, 2021)

Had mine yesterday, pfizer like the others. Bit shivery today.


----------



## LDC (Oct 23, 2021)

Forgot to mention side effects with my Pfizer booster I had on Tuesday. None, bar a very slightly sore arm for 12-24 hours.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 23, 2021)

Looking at yesterday's update on the beeb (today's isn't out, yet at 17:15

Around 5 million total booster / third jabs have been administered. 
4.5 in England, around 0.5 in Scotland & NI, Wales hasn't published any figures.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 23, 2021)

Top tip. Don't book your booster for a Friday when you have weekend plans 😬


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 23, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> Top tip. Don't book your booster for a Friday when you have weekend plans 😬



My reactions to the two previous doses mean that I'm not going to plan anything for several days, just in case ... when I eventually get mine. I had AZ for those first two, OH had pfizer, about a week before mine ... so no idea what we'll be getting.


----------



## iona (Oct 23, 2021)

No side effects at all from my Pfizer booster but I'm one of those annoying people who pretty much never gets ill or gets side effects from meds.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 23, 2021)

I feel a bit odd but am still in the pub so not too bad.


----------



## iona (Oct 23, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I feel a bit odd but am still in the pub so not too bad.


By now you should be picking up 6G wifi at least, right?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 24, 2021)

I feel like shit.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 24, 2021)

My additional jab is tomorrow. Getting slightly anxious. I felt off after jab 1, felt rotten after jab 2 and had tinnitus for 2 months afterwards. Just hoping jab 3 wont be a problem.  And hoping I get Pfizer


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> My additional jab is tomorrow. Getting slightly anxious. I felt off after jab 1, felt rotten after jab 2 and had tinnitus for 2 months afterwards. Just hoping jab 3 wont be a problem.  And hoping I get Pfizer


It will almost certainly be Pfizer, even if you had AZ before  

Everyone reacts differently of course. All my family and many colleagues have had their booster in the last two weeks. Apart from a couple of sore arms and a bit of tiredness all have been better that after the first two.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> It will almost certainly be Pfizer, even if you had AZ before
> 
> Everyone reacts differently of course. All my family and many colleagues have had their booster in the last two weeks. Apart from a couple of sore arms and a bit of tiredness all have been better that after the first two.




👍that's encouraging.. 🙂
They're only using Pfizer and Moderna here for the extra jabs. Hopefully it'll be pfizer..


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 24, 2021)

NB my frail 85 year old mother had zero side effects. 

I have signed this petition to de-patent covid vaccines to assuage my guilt but went down an unproductive rabbit hole looking for something to donate to.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 24, 2021)

And I don't think you can take TopCat, who has had the entire vaccine allocation of a small third world country, as a guide


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> NB my frail 85 year old mother had zero side effects.
> 
> I have signed this petition to de-patent covid vaccines to assuage my guilt but went down an unproductive rabbit hole looking for something to donate to.


Signed


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 24, 2021)

Signed, I don't know what difference it will make to the psychopathic capitalists who decide such things, but we must try


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 24, 2021)

Signed, but I can't see it making that much difference to BJ. He's in thrall to his / the tory paymasters in big business.

[which is one of the reasons why we've such a massive problem in Britain]


----------



## Supine (Oct 24, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> NB my frail 85 year old mother had zero side effects.
> 
> I have signed this petition to de-patent covid vaccines to assuage my guilt but went down an unproductive rabbit hole looking for something to donate to.



How about this:









						Donate
					

Find out how to donate to Gavi to support our core mission to save lives and protect people's health by increasing equitable and sustainable use of vaccines, or to support COVID-19 vaccination for the 92 lower-income economies eligible for the Gavi COVAX Advance Market Commitment (AMC).




					www.gavi.org


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 24, 2021)

Supine said:


> How about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read their Wikipedia entry you'll see they have come in for some criticism.


----------



## Supine (Oct 24, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> If you read their Wikipedia entry you'll see they have come in for some criticism.



Not much considering the size and complexity of what they’re doing tbh. 

Back on topic, my mum has now had her booster dose which is great. Especially as she’s currently visiting my unvax’d sister and kids


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 24, 2021)

Had my booster three minutes ago. 

It's going OK so far


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 24, 2021)

Still getting "not yet eligible" on the NHS booking site.

Just thought that I would check ...

reminder of the link to the booking site ---








						Book or manage a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination
					

Use this service to book a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination or manage your appointments.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## ricbake (Oct 24, 2021)

Had the pfizer booster shot yesterday afternoon - 
Your COVID-19 vaccination is booked at: 23-Oct-2021 at 15:20
Please attend: - Lambeth GP Federation Covid Vaccinations, Montgomery Hall, 58 Kennington Oval, London SE11 5SW

Slightly sore arm but not discernable additional side effects, in my 60s on chemo and feeling that.

It was 6 months to the day since my 2nd AstraZeneca shot


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 24, 2021)

Had AZ for my first two, but just been boosted with Pfizer.  6 months and 2 days after my 2nd jab.


----------



## bemused (Oct 24, 2021)

I've now had three full doses of the vaccine, no booster for me.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 25, 2021)

Sat here just after the additional vacc.
Pfizer again. 
And apparently I get a booster in 6 months time. 
They're  holding on to me for 30 mins in case I have a reaction.  
So far so good 😁


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 25, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Sat here just after the additional vacc.
> Pfizer again.
> And apparently I get a booster in 6 months time.
> They're  holding on to me for 30 mins in case I have a reaction.
> So far so good 😁



Glad it finally got sorted out for you.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Glad it finally got sorted out for you.



They spent a few minutes explaining that this was an additional dose and not a booster. And that I would be called again for a booster. 
I didnt realise I was in line for 4 jabs. 
I was really happy getting this. I swear I was going round thanking everyone there. Its a huge place in the local racecourse. 
I've seen more peoplle today than in the past 19 months. 😁😁
Felt like being back in normal life. ...except that it was a vacc centre 🤪🤪🤣🤣


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 25, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> They spent a few minutes explaining that this was an additional dose and not a booster. And that I would be called again for a booster.
> *I didnt realise I was in line for 4 jabs.*



Are you in competition with TopCat?


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 25, 2021)

Is the Booster shot a lower dose than a 1st/2nd/3rd Jag?


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 25, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Is the Booster shot a lower dose than a 1st/2nd/3rd Jag?



I'd assumed it was the same.

However, I wasn't filled with confidence when I went to have mine last week and there were cardboard boxes strewn around all with Moderna 0.5ml scrawled out and 0.25ml overwritten in what looked like crayon.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 25, 2021)

It's a full dose of Pfizer or a half dose of the Moderna, as that has been shown to be very effective..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2021)

They mustn't have updated the NHS app as it doesn't show my third vaccine yet.  Wonder if they'll do that - I suppose they might need more time to make it work with TopCat's 17 jabs.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's a full dose of Pfizer or a half dose of the Moderna.



Why?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 25, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Why?


See edit.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 25, 2021)

So, they're basically acknowledging that Moderna is twice as powerful as Pfizer? No wonder I felt rough AF after each of my Moderna jabs.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 25, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They mustn't have updated the NHS app as it doesn't show my third vaccine yet.  Wonder if they'll do that - I suppose they might need more time to make it work with TopCat's 17 jabs.




They told me my additional vaccine will not show up on the app. (I'm in Ireland).
And that I would get the booster in 6 months time and that would be recorded on the app.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 25, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Sat here just after the additional vacc.
> Pfizer again.
> And apparently I get a booster in 6 months time.
> They're  holding on to me for 30 mins in case I have a reaction.
> So far so good 😁


pleased for you that it has been sorted ... finally.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 25, 2021)

Feeling much better now.


----------



## LDC (Oct 25, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> So, they're basically acknowledging that Moderna is twice as powerful as Pfizer? No wonder I felt rough AF after each of my Moderna jabs.



It's quite a lot more complicated than 'twice as powerful' - and side effects are complex as to what and why people get them.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's quite a lot more complicated than 'twice as powerful' - and side effects are complex as to what and why people get them.



Sure. But what's the science behind only needing half as much Moderna as Pfizer in a booster jab?


----------



## Supine (Oct 25, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Sure. But what's the science behind only needing half as much Moderna as Pfizer in a booster jab?



Immune response comparisons presumably


----------



## 2hats (Oct 25, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Sure. But what's the science behind only needing half as much Moderna as Pfizer in a booster jab?


Immunogenic data. Standard adult dose of mRNA-1273 is 100µg compared to 30µg of BNT162b2. Immunogenicity of 25µg mRNA-1273 was demonstrated months ago.

Additionally, quite possibly mRNA-1273 half-life in the body could be somewhat greater than BNT162b2 (due to the manner in which it is packaged).


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 25, 2021)

So Saturday I was definitely shivery. Sunday just tired. Today felt slightly strange in the morning but now fine. None of it was awful, just like having a bit of a cold.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 25, 2021)

Only got as far as page 4 of this thread before this  

So I jumped to page 11 to ask this : is there anyone with Wales-specific knowledge, who knows whether or not those in Wales who are due a booster-jab 6 months after their second one, will automatically? get a letter or text, approaching six-months later? 

Also, I'm yet to know whether a booster-anti-Covid jab will be combined with a flu-jab???


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 26, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> So Saturday I was definitely shivery. Sunday just tired. Today felt slightly strange in the morning but now fine. None of it was awful, just like having a bit of a cold.


For some reason, I decided that it would be a good idea to go and help a friend decorate first thing the next morning after my booster jab.  I lasted 3 hours and then had to give up.  Sweaty, dizzy and a bit nauseous.  Spend the afternoon in bed and slept a full 7 hours last night.  I'm fine today.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 26, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Only got as far as page 4 of this thread before this
> 
> So I jumped to page 11 to ask this : is there anyone with Wales-specific knowledge, who knows whether or not those in Wales who are due a booster-jab 6 months after their second one, will automatically? get a letter or text, approaching six-months later?
> 
> Also, I'm yet to know whether a booster-anti-Covid jab will be combined with a flu-jab???


So far I know 1 over 70 who has an appointment via her doctor phoning her.
Don’t go expecting any consistency of method here, I’ll probably have to end up prompting my surgery as they are shite


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 26, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Only got as far as page 4 of this thread before this
> 
> So I jumped to page 11 to ask this : is there anyone with Wales-specific knowledge, who knows whether or not those in Wales who are due a booster-jab 6 months after their second one, will automatically? get a letter or text, approaching six-months later?
> 
> Also, I'm yet to know whether a booster-anti-Covid jab will be combined with a flu-jab???



I got a letter William, though it took 7 months. Down in Llanelli they all got a letter OR a walk-in clinic after 6 months and 1 week.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 26, 2021)

Thinking back to the very high rate they were jagging arms back when I had my first and considering they are still giving 1st 2nd jags now, then a booster backlog seems inevtable


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 26, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Only got as far as page 4 of this thread before this
> 
> So I jumped to page 11 to ask this : is there anyone with Wales-specific knowledge, who knows whether or not those in Wales who are due a booster-jab 6 months after their second one, will automatically? get a letter or text, approaching six-months later?
> 
> Also, I'm yet to know whether a booster-anti-Covid jab will be combined with a flu-jab???



The beeb has some figures, indicating that Wales has done some 300,000 boosters already.

And I know that in one area to the south of Gwynedd, has one local community arranging their own transport for people 75+ to take them to the hospital hub, about 20 miles away for booster jab appointments.
I haven't had a proper response to my queries in the North of Gwynedd. Just "I'm looking into it" ...

E2A - advice is mixed, but most seems to be to get flu & covid jabs at least a week apart.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 26, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Thinking back to the very high rate they were jagging arms back when I had my first and considering they are still giving 1st 2nd jags now, then a booster backlog seems inevtable




Beeb was giving the 7day average for boosters as 219,991 yesterday [on the 25th so data for the 24th October 2021],
Totals were .... [direct C&P]
_While the uptake of first and second doses has dropped off there has been a steep rise in people having booster doses. More than 4.5 million of these doses have been administered in England since 16 September.
In Scotland there have been almost 430,000 booster doses. Northern Ireland have given nearly 47,000 booster doses._
Also claims Wales doesn't publish this data

You quoted PHW as having given; 1st - 2,421,700 ; 2nd - 2,238,954 and boosters - 322,591
{these are 24Oct2021's data as I went to check}
from here ...


			https://public.tableau.com/app/profile/public.health.wales.health.protection/viz/RapidCOVID-19virology-Public/Headlinesummary
		


That's a fair rate of arm-jabbing, by any stretch of the imagination ...

You would have thought that by now "they" would have got the background admin sorted out !

Personally, I think that the rate is better than at the start of the whole programme, back in Dec last year.
In the whole of the UK some 2,677,971 does had been delivered by 10th Jan 2021 (so, very approx, one month ...)


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 26, 2021)

Sorry but Im struggling to get what point your making StoneRoad, it seems to be presented as a counter point to my post but Im fucked if I can see it
When you say I quoted some figures I didnt,  I just posted a link ???


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 26, 2021)

Sorry, _Russ_ for the potential confusion. I think I might have missed a couple of words off my post.
What I did was I looked up the figures shown the PHW link and actually quoted them. 
Thus showing that there are boosters being administered in Wales.
These figures actually agree with the backlog affect, and the point we are both making about that backlog - although they are jabbing faster this time around, and they are going down the ages groups etc as before.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks for explaining that StoneRoad.


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2021)

I got my Pfizer last night. My arm is still sore (noticeably more than with the Oxford) but that's it. 

If I die shortly, I'll let you know.


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm sitting in the surgery having just had a jab.15 minutes compulsory wait to see if we have a reaction.


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 28, 2021)

...And I survived.

Happy days.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 28, 2021)

just had Pfizer booster (AZ main jabs), waited the 15 minutes, still alive here too  

can't update the poll this is pure discrimination against we later vaccinees


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 28, 2021)

two sheds said:


> can't update the poll this is pure discrimination against we later vaccinees



Err, you can, just click 'change vote'.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 28, 2021)

No 'change vote' option for me only 'cast vote' and nothing happens when I click that. Can't click Pfizer option, not even comedy vote option 

Eta: let me do it now  done


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 28, 2021)

two sheds said:


> No 'change vote' option for me only 'cast vote' and nothing happens when I click that. Can't click Pfizer option, not even comedy vote option
> 
> Eta: let me do it now  done



So, the fault was between your device and your seat.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 28, 2021)

Pah was fail in the options, the boxes were clearly too small so didn't register when I clicked the exactly correct place to click 

anyway, enough of this derail you're just derailing the thread


----------



## hegley (Oct 28, 2021)

Just been double jabbed - flu in my right arm and Pfizer in my left, having previously had 2 x AZ. 

Neither arm has dropped off yet.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 28, 2021)

Interesting - I was told they should be at least a week apart.


----------



## hegley (Oct 28, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Interesting - I was told they should be at least a week apart.


BMJ suggests it's ok: Vaccinating against covid and flu at same time is safe, study shows and seems to be quite common up here (NHS Scotland).


----------



## belboid (Oct 28, 2021)

I got both of mine at the same time too. I cant feel the flu one any more, unlike the Pfizer.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 28, 2021)

Yes a neighbour tested them at the same time and he's not mutated yet.


----------



## l'Otters (Oct 29, 2021)

Had a text message from “NHS vaccine” this morning, saying “you are at risk of increased complications from covid19” and says I should book a booster vaccine, with a link.

I didn’t get around to asking my GP what puts me in this category yet. Getting hold of the specific GP I usually see is a bit of a palaver.

I’ll follow the link and book it as soon as I can, assume there’s a logic to it and there’s no point delaying the admin of the rollout, I had 1st dose in February and second in April, AZ.
…given how fucking insane everything is I’ll be not saying no to a layer of protection against getting or spreading this.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 29, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> Had a text message from “NHS vaccine” this morning, saying “you are at risk of increased complications from covid19” and says I should book a booster vaccine, with a link.


Got the exact same text this morning as I’m hitting 6 months since last jab on Monday, so booked in to get booster next Friday. 

Get yourself booked in.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 29, 2021)

Not due until mid November.
But the poll seems a bit pointless. I could vote now and then forget to ‘correct’ it later rendering it meaningless.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 29, 2021)

I think it's a very nice poll. 

No reaction so far from yesterday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 29, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> Had a text message from “NHS vaccine” this morning, saying “you are at risk of increased complications from covid19” and says I should book a booster vaccine, with a link.
> 
> I didn’t get around to asking my GP what puts me in this category yet. Getting hold of the specific GP I usually see is a bit of a palaver.
> 
> ...


I had the text too, despite having had my booster, and I never did find out why exactly made me high enough priority to get my first jab as early as I did so it was a bit unhelpful.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2021)

This thread keeps popping up and asking me the same question. 

The answer is still the same, No I haven't yet had it FFS


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not due until mid November.
> But the poll seems a bit pointless. I could vote now and then forget to ‘correct’ it later rendering it meaningless.


Don’t forget to amend your vote then you cunt!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 29, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Don’t forget to amend your vote then you cunt!



I’m efficiently not voting until I’ve had my second jab!


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’m efficiently not voting until I’ve had my second jab!


this poll is for third jags ... you can definitely vote "not yet" if you've not had yer second !


----------



## two sheds (Oct 29, 2021)

Watch out when voting - those little boxes are a nightmare


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Watch out when voting - those little boxes are a nightmare



Only to you.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 29, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> this poll is for third jags ... you can definitely vote "not yet" if you've not had yer second !



I meant the booster. I had my 2nd Pfizer in May.
WTF is a jag other than a car?


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I meant the booster. I had my 2nd Pfizer in May.
> WTF is a jag other than a car?


jag or jab - jag is Scottish slang for jab, also fairly common around where I live and work.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 29, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> jag or jab - jag is Scottish slang for jab, also fairly common around where I live and work.



Fair dos. I’m three sheets so hence a bit dense.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 29, 2021)

I was a bit that way too when I made an even more silly Poll


----------



## l'Otters (Oct 30, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Got the exact same text this morning as I’m hitting 6 months since last jab on Monday, so booked in to get booster next Friday.
> 
> Get yourself booked in.


I’m going to for sure. 
Just need to plan for it. 

Feels odd to be being offered it early when it doesn’t feel like I’m at any extra risk. 

However 
This is the kind of covid statistic I’m happy to be one datum for.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 30, 2021)

Got mine booked in for the week after next


----------



## Pingety Pong (Nov 2, 2021)

Does anyone know how strict the walk-in centres are about the 6 months rule? I have had my 2nd jab on May 6th so should be eligible by next week. But the Covid cases at the school I work at are ridiculously high (60+ pupils, 6 teachers) so I just want to go and get it now, ideally tomorrow. Do you reckon they will turn me away for the sake of a few days?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 2, 2021)

Pingety Pong said:


> Does anyone know how strict the walk-in centres are about the 6 months rule? I have had my 2nd jab on May 6th so should be eligible by next week. But the Covid cases at the school I work at are ridiculously high (60+ pupils, 6 teachers) so I just want to go and get it now, ideally tomorrow. Do you reckon they will turn me away for the sake of a few days?



I think you have to wait to be contacted. I’m eagerly waiting contact also.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2021)

I got invited to get a booster next week but I’m under 50 and have no underlying conditions, but I won’t look a gift horse in the mouth as I work face to face with the public in an area that has a high rate of vaccine hesitancy and high rate of infection compared to the rest of the city


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 2, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I think you have to wait to be contacted. I’m eagerly waiting contact also.



No, there are walk-in centres now, no need to wait for contact or book an appointment, but not sure how strict they are on the 6-month rule.

Having said that, the website says my nearest so-called 'walk-in' centre is in Reigate, a 30 mile drive away.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Nov 2, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I think you have to wait to be contacted. I’m eagerly waiting contact also.


Apparently they changed the rules a few days ago. You can now go to a walk-in centre as soon as you are eligible.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 2, 2021)

Pingety Pong said:


> Apparently they changed the rules a few days ago. You can now go to a walk-in centre as soon as you are eligible.



Let me know how you get on. Think I’m due around the 11th. They’ve been relentlessly contacting me about the flu jab though so I doubt if this would be any different.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Nov 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> No, there are walk-in centres now, no need for an appointment, but not sure how strict they are on the 6-month rule.
> 
> Having said that, the website says my nearest walk-in centre is in Reigate, 30 miles away.


Ah no, that's a long way. 
Mine is only 15 minutes away, so I will go in the next few days and report back.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 2, 2021)

Here's the website to check on walk in centres -









						Find a walk-in coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination site
					

If you live in England and are aged 16 or over, you can find a walk-in coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination site to get a COVID-19 vaccine without an appointment.




					www.nhs.uk
				




It now says my nearest option is Midhurst, still 18 miles away.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 2, 2021)

Got text invite to book today. My 2nd vaccine was 6 months and 1 day ago  Booked in for next week


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 2, 2021)

Almost 20 miles away according to that site ...

and I'm not quite to the six months, just a few more days to go ...

and the appointments site is still telling me I'm not eligible


----------



## teuchter (Nov 3, 2021)

Anyone know whether an 80+ yr old, who is >6 months beyond their second shot but had both 1st & 2nd done in Scotland, might be turned away from a walk-in centre in England to get their booster? They have the bit of paper that shows when and where the first two were done but it says NHS Scotland at the top.

I gather they were previously told that they might not be able to book one due to being registered on the scottish system. I don't know if the walk in policy changes anything.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 3, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Anyone know whether an 80+ yr old, who is >6 months beyond their second shot but had both 1st & 2nd done in Scotland, might be turned away from a walk-in centre in England to get their booster? They have the bit of paper that shows when and where the first two were done but it says NHS Scotland at the top.
> 
> I gather they were previously told that they might not be able to book one due to being registered on the scottish system. I don't know if the walk in policy changes anything.



It should be OK, part of the reason behind walk-in centres is to catch people not in the system.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 3, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Here's the website to check on walk in centres -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The website is a bit annoying because it gives me a list of places and for each one it gives availability of 1st and 2nd doses but says nothing about boosters - except that some of them say something in the title. Some of them say nothing about boosters in the title and it's then unclear whether or not they are available.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 3, 2021)

As with the previous two doses, the other three adults in my household are now booked in for their third doses for a week today, but the booking site is still telling me to Foxtrot Oscar.
which means I should get mine in a fortnight, give or take a couple of days ...

A bit miffed - and I might go with them, in case there's a "spare" dose waiting for an arm.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 4, 2021)

Booked for the 20th, I’d rather have a weekday so I could call in sick but apparently that isn’t an option. 

Is it right that it’s all Pfizer? Doesn’t seem to make sense if I’ve had Astra for man jab, that sounds more like a new shot than a booster


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 4, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Is it right that it’s all Pfizer? Doesn’t seem to make sense if I’ve had Astra for man jab, that sounds more like a new shot than a booster



It's fine, there's been studies into mixing vaccines, and besides the AZ vaccine efficacy drops far more at 6 months than Pfizer, so it's the best option.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Nov 4, 2021)

Isn't there mounting evidence that immunity wanes significantly (certainly with AZ) after 5 months? So why are they sticking to 6 months, especially when there's plenty to go round? I'm just coming up to 5 months and I've got a whole load of socialising at work coming up in November, so I would dearly like a booster now!


----------



## Leighsw2 (Nov 4, 2021)

For those interested, here's some evidence:


----------



## Skim (Nov 4, 2021)

Had my third jab this morning (my third Pfeizer). They asked if I’d had any other jabs recently and I said I had a flu jab last Saturday. They said there should ideally be a seven-day gap between jabs and that my side-effects might be stronger, did I want to go ahead? I said yes. Now waiting for The Weekend From Mini-Covid Hell.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 4, 2021)

Skim said:


> Had my third jab this morning (my third Pfeizer). They asked if I’d had any other jabs recently and I said I had a flu jab last Saturday. They said there should ideally be a seven-day gap between jabs and that my side-effects might be stronger, did I want to go ahead? I said yes. Now waiting for The Weekend From Mini-Covid Hell.



Welcome back.


----------



## Supine (Nov 4, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> For those interested, here's some evidence:




One data point for AZ and it still shows people have more than 80% protection against hospitalisation. Its also significantly higher than 80% against death. Still looks to me like the third doses should be given to africa where front line medical staff are mostly completely unprotected. First world privilege in action.


----------



## hegley (Nov 4, 2021)

Skim said:


> Had my third jab this morning (my third Pfeizer). They asked if I’d had any other jabs recently and I said I had a flu jab last Saturday. They said there should ideally be a seven-day gap between jabs and that my side-effects might be stronger, did I want to go ahead? I said yes. Now waiting for The Weekend From Mini-Covid Hell.


Had flu jab and booster on the same day - no side-effects whatsoever.


----------



## elbows (Nov 4, 2021)

Supine said:


> One data point for AZ and it still shows people have more than 80% protection against hospitalisation. Its also significantly higher than 80% against death. Still looks to me like the third doses should be given to africa where front line medical staff are mostly completely unprotected. First world privilege in action.


I've pointed out the following from SAGE documentation before. The fact the figures are for the population overall and are worse for older and clinically vulnerable groups needs to be taken into account. And I say that as someone who ranted early about vaccine inequality. At the very least we need to acknowledge that if not going for boosters here, we'd need to be prepared to do more of the other stuff that the government shows every intention of not doing, stuff that would keep the overall levels of infection much lower than they have been for many months here now.



> Protection against symptomatic disease from the Astra Zeneca vaccine is assessed to be 65% at 0-3 months post second dose, 55% at 4-6 months and 45% at 6+ months. For the Pfizer vaccine, effectiveness is estimated at 90% at 0-3 months, 75% at 4-6 months and 65% for 6+ months. For the Moderna vaccine, data is only available for the 0-3 month period, for which protection is assessed to be 95%. (New update) .





> Hospitalisation: The AstraZeneca vaccine is assessed to be 95% effective at 0-3 months, falling to 85% at 4-6 months and 75% at 6+ months. For the Pfizer vaccine, there is less of an absolute reduction in effectiveness, with VE at 99%, 95% and 90% for the same follow up periods. The Moderna vaccine is also assessed to be 99% at 0-3 months, but data for later periods are not ytet available. (New update) .





> For the AstraZeneca vaccine, less of a reduction in protetction is observed against mortality than against symptomatic disease and hospitalisation. At 0- 3 months protection is 95%, falling to 90% at 4-6 months and 80% for 6+ months. For Pfizer, effectiveness is estimates at 99%, 95% and 90% for the same periods. For Moderna data are not yet available. (New update) .





> - Evidence suggests that vaccine effectiveness against infection and mild disease starts to wane from around 10 weeks following the second dose. Waning against severe disease, including hospitalisations and deaths, is much more limited and is most evident in older age groups and clinical risk groups from around 20 weeks following the second dose. For these groups, the actual level of protection is likely to be lower than the figures presented in the consensus VE table, which are for the population at large.


From https://assets.publishing.service.g...4/S1411_VEEP_Vaccine_Effectiveness_Table_.pdf


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 4, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> As with the previous two doses, the other three adults in my household are now booked in for their third doses for a week today, but the booking site is still telling me to Foxtrot Oscar.
> which means I should get mine in a fortnight, give or take a couple of days ...
> 
> A bit miffed - and I might go with them, in case there's a "spare" dose waiting for an arm.



Thought I would have another go with the booking site.

It let me in & I'm now booked in for the earliest I could get, on Friday Morning [a week tomorrow ie the 12th - two days after everyone else in the household].

I had AZ for my first / second jags, as the data indicates a definite waning in immunity after 5 months, next week can't come around fast enough !

I hadn't realised how much this was affecting my mood ...


----------



## Supine (Nov 4, 2021)

elbows said:


> I've pointed out the following from SAGE documentation before. The fact the figures are for the population overall and are worse for older and clinically vulnerable groups needs to be taken into account. And I say that as someone who ranted early about vaccine inequality. At the very least we need to acknowledge that if not going for boosters here, we'd need to be prepared to do more of the other stuff that the government shows every intention of not doing, stuff that would keep the overall levels of infection much lower than they have been for many months here now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve already seen that, and important to note a lot of the figures you quoted above are in the red / low confidence sections of the data. 

I’m all for older/compromised/front line workers getting boosters. I just don’t see evidence that your average 50 year old needs to worry yet. Especially when you see people pushing to get a booster after less than six months thinking their vax has stopped working which simply isnt true. 

Moving to plan b with some kind of masks / vaccine proof for venues is well overdue and would improve results more significantly imo. Getting jabs into the unvaxxed would be even better but I don’t know if there is a way to persuade them.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 4, 2021)

Does anyone know if the ‘third dose’ given to people with weakened immune systems is physically the same as the booster jab? I had the third jab booked but had to cancel, and now it will only let me book an appointment for a booster.  There’s actually a place round the corner from work where you can just walk in and get a booster so I could do that If it’s the same thing.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 4, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Does anyone know if the ‘third dose’ given to people with weakened immune systems is physically the same as the booster jab? I had the third jab booked but had to cancel, and now it will only let me book an appointment for a booster.  There’s actually a place round the corner from work where you can just walk in and get a booster so I could do that If it’s the same thing.



As far as I know, yes it is the same.  I had mine today at a walk-in centre.
All 3rd/Booster jabs are Pfizer I was told, regardless of what your first two were.
Maybe they meant 'round here' they're all Pfizer as the results of this poll suggest otherwise.


----------



## Sue (Nov 4, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Does anyone know if the ‘third dose’ given to people with weakened immune systems is physically the same as the booster jab? I had the third jab booked but had to cancel, and now it will only let me book an appointment for a booster.  There’s actually a place round the corner from work where you can just walk in and get a booster so I could do that If it’s the same thing.


Don't know but I was booked in for the booster but they told me at the vaccination centre i needed the third primary dose and just sorted it out there and then. (It had been flagged on my record and then I had a discussion with the nurse.)

So I'd suggest just booking it and explaining/asking when you turn up? (Mine was a GP run one though rather than a chemist or whatever and they were very on the ball.)


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 4, 2021)

Sue said:


> Don't know but I was booked in for the booster but they told me at the vaccination centre i needed the third primary dose and just sorted it out there and then. (It had been flagged on my record and then I had a discussion with the nurse.)
> 
> So I'd suggest just booking it and explaining/asking when you turn up? (Mine was a GP run one though rather than a chemist or whatever and they were very on the ball.)


The ‘walk in’ place is the same place the GP tells me to book my booster anyway, I’ll stick my head in tomorrow and ask. I can book an appointment for next weds but the sooner the better really as I want to restart my full Crohns meds asap, and would need to hold off for a week after getting my third dose.


----------



## mod (Nov 4, 2021)

Yes. A week ago. Gonna wait a few more days for it to kick in and going to rejoin the gym. Something I’ve not been to since April last year. And have missed. The positive effect it’ll have on my physical and mental health outweigh the risks. 

Plus it’ll get me out of the flat most days.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Nov 5, 2021)

I just went to my local walk-in centre to see if I could get mine. There was a sign outside saying that anyone who had their 2nd shot on or before the 7th of May was eligible and if you had it after, you would be turned away. So I went in, got mine (Pfizer), and was out again within 30 minutes. Feeling very relieved now (I might change my mind about that once the side effects kick in).


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2021)

Got mine booked in for two weeks and I'll try and get a flu jab next week - which will be the first time I've ever had one.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Supine said:


> I’ve already seen that, and important to note a lot of the figures you quoted above are in the red / low confidence sections of the data.
> 
> I’m all for older/compromised/front line workers getting boosters. I just don’t see evidence that your average 50 year old needs to worry yet. *Especially when you see people pushing to get a booster after less than six months thinking their vax has stopped working which simply isnt true.*
> 
> Moving to plan b with some kind of masks / vaccine proof for venues is well overdue and would improve results more significantly imo. Getting jabs into the unvaxxed would be even better but I don’t know if there is a way to persuade them.


I didn't say that did I? The science appears to be pretty clear that immunity falls off after 5 months, so why wait 6 months for a booster? Also, boosters are a good idea for the over 50s population (unless you think you're more qualified than the JCVI.) 

Finally, me not having a booster doesn't help anyone in Africa - the issue is rich countries hoarding vaccine, not that there isn't enough to go round. So you can virtue signal all you like and forego as many boosters as you want, it won't help anyone.


----------



## Supine (Nov 5, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> (unless you think you're more qualified than the JCVI.)
> 
> Finally, me not having a booster doesn't help anyone in Africa - the issue is rich countries hoarding vaccine, not that there isn't enough to go round. So you can virtue signal all you like and forego as many boosters as you want, it won't help



No, but the FDA agree with me 

And bollocks to virtue signalling, this is a discussion forum not a ‘everyone agrees with Leighsw2’ forum. Vaccines can and di het shipped offshore when not taken up by western populations.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Nov 5, 2021)

As I said, the problem is hoarding, not inadequate supply. So me (or you) foregoing a booster won't lead to more being 'shipped offshore', but rather sitting in a warehouse going out of date and being thrown away.

But do feel free to carry on playing roulette with my health (and other over-50s on here) so you can feel virtuous!


----------



## Supine (Nov 5, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> But do feel free to carry on playing roulette with my health (and other over-50s on here) so you can feel virtuous!



What the hell are you on about? Lol


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 5, 2021)

I’ve not been called in for it yet. I think it should be due mid Nov. I’d be surprised if they’ve forgotten though. I’ve been contacted repeatedly every which way for the flu jab.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Nov 5, 2021)

You appear to be arguing that I should forego my booster 'because Africa'. Meanwhile, my post-vax immunity is waning and the chance of breakthrough infection increasing (I know this is true as a number of people I work with who are double vaxxed are down with Covid). However, apparently this doesn't matter 'because Africa'. 

I'm not sure who are more dangerous to my health - the anti-vax nutters or virtue signalling liberals!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 5, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> You appear to be arguing that I should forego my booster 'because Africa'. Meanwhile, my post-vax immunity is waning and the chance of breakthrough infection increasing (I know this is true as a number of people I work with who are double vaxxed are down with Covid). However, apparently this doesn't matter 'because Africa'.
> 
> I'm not sure who are more dangerous to my health - the anti-vax nutters or virtue signalling liberals!



Who are you replying to, out of interest?


----------



## 2hats (Nov 6, 2021)

Supine said:


> I’m all for older/compromised/front line workers getting boosters. I just don’t see evidence that your average 50 year old needs to worry yet. Especially when you see people pushing to get a booster after less than six months thinking their vax has stopped working which simply isnt true.


Only CEV/immunosenescents and arguably HCW really need boosters right now. Immunocompetent 50-somethings don't.

Also, what are immunocompetents seeking boosters right now planning to do in another 6 months when their circulating antibodies have waned again?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2021)

Good to hear 









						Covid: Booster jabs to open earlier for booking in England
					

The NHS is relaxing booking rules in a bid to speed up the rollout before a "challenging" winter.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 6, 2021)

Had mine yesterday late afternoon, only a sore arm to report 👍


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 6, 2021)

Skim hegley mod Mr.Bishie 

Has y'all changed your vote ?


----------



## hegley (Nov 6, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Skim hegley mod Mr.Bishie
> 
> Has y'all changed your vote ?


Yes, sir!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 6, 2021)

Skim said:


> Had my third jab this morning (my third Pfeizer). They asked if I’d had any other jabs recently and I said I had a flu jab last Saturday. They said there should ideally be a seven-day gap between jabs and that my side-effects might be stronger, did I want to go ahead? I said yes. Now waiting for The Weekend From Mini-Covid Hell.


Had my flu jab 4 days before - they didn't raise any issues when I went for the booster, and I had no side-effects beyond the usual sore arm and tiredness.  The evidence seems to be that you can have both the same day without a problem, so it might be a lack of knowledge among the staff at the place you went to.  


Throbbing Angel said:


> As far as I know, yes it is the same.  I had mine today at a walk-in centre.
> All 3rd/Booster jabs are Pfizer I was told, regardless of what your first two were.
> Maybe they meant 'round here' they're all Pfizer as the results of this poll suggest otherwise.


They were doing the various flavours when I had mine - but it was a big vaccination centre.  We were routed to different bits depending on which one we had for the first two.  I guess smaller places might just use one flavour for simplicity.  I had the Pfizer as that's what I had for the first two.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 6, 2021)

Booster booked for Thursday, gonna book flu for later today or tomorrow.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 6, 2021)

hegley said:


> Yes, sir!


Thanks !


----------



## Skim (Nov 6, 2021)

hegley said:


> Had flu jab and booster on the same day - no side-effects whatsoever.


It’s more than 48 hours since the booster jab and I’ve had no side-effects at all, apart from a sore arm 😎


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2021)

Wednesday afternoon booked


----------



## Sunray (Nov 6, 2021)

Given that I am


editor said:


> Got mine booked in for two weeks and I'll try and get a flu jab next week - which will be the first time I've ever had one.


I had mine a few weeks ago and promptly got the flu last week.  Mild.  So I am attributing this to the vaccine.  There are lots of different strains of flu some are so brutal can easily kill you.. I had that strain twice in my life, truly sick in bed for 1 full month. So recommend the vaccine.  Sadly its a bit of a lottery as to how good it is but its all we have.

Just had the covid booster.   No reaction so far.


----------



## mod (Nov 6, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Skim hegley mod Mr.Bishie
> 
> Has y'all changed your vote ?


Yep.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 7, 2021)

Btw, getting a reaction to the jab is a good thing, it shows your immune system is responding to it.

I’m now booked in for third dose/booster on Tuesday as I’m far enough out of my covid infection now.  I did have a third dose booked in for the week I got Covid which was cancelled for obvious reasons. When I’ve tried to rebook the online system will only offer me a ‘booster’ but I’ve been told that the vac place will see my records and sort out what I need on the day (is there any physical difference between a third dose and a booster?)


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 7, 2021)

Booster tomorrow at 9:00am

Mildly annoying is that I've got to do a round trip of 15 odd miles whereas for the two normal shots we able to get them done where I live and that subsequent invites after I'd already booked were also local. Still least I'm getting done


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Btw, getting a reaction to the jab is a good thing, it shows your immune system is responding to it.


That's just what people that have suffered like to tell themselves. 

It doesn't matter if you have a reaction or not.









						If You Don’t Have COVID Vaccine Side Effects, Are You Still Protected?
					

Reactions reflect unique features of an individual’s immune system, not the strength of a response




					www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2021)

Worth having a look to see if you're eligible again. They've just shifted the criteria down to 5 months since your 2nd jab. Appointments are meant to be available from tomorrow but my health centre had availability already. I'm getting mine tomorrow afternoon.









						Book or manage a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination
					

Use this service to book a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination or manage your appointments.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## brogdale (Nov 7, 2021)

Jabs organised for us via the NHS...80% coverage; boosters DIY...17%.
Genius planning from the Johnson regime.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Jabs organised for us via the NHS...*80% coverage; boosters DIY...17%.*
> Genius planning from the Johnson regime.



I have absolutely no idea what the BIB means?


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Still only 2 out of the handful of over 70s I know that have had a booster here in Wales, which makes the stories of  50 odd year olds picking and choosing when they want to have it and walk in centres in England annoying as fuck (yes its simple jealousy but also frustration that NHS Wales is so broken)


----------



## brogdale (Nov 7, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I have absolutely no idea what the BIB means?


BIB?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2021)

brogdale said:


> BIB?



Yes, what does this mean? - *80% coverage; boosters DIY...17%.*


----------



## brogdale (Nov 7, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yes, what does this mean? - *80% coverage; boosters DIY...17%.*


Sorry was rushing....I meant that the proper 1st & 2nd jabs when the NHS told us where & when worked pretty well with approx 80% hit rate...but this booster shitshow where you have to somehow know who to ring and try and book it yourself seems to be pretty ineffective with just 17% hit rate so far.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Sorry was rushing....I meant that the proper 1st & 2nd jabs when the NHS told us where & when worked pretty well with approx 80% hit rate...but this booster shitshow where you have to somehow know who to ring and try and book it yourself seems to be pretty ineffective with just 17% hit rate so far.



You can just book on the NHS website, or wait until they or your GP contacts you, exactly the same as with the 1st & 2nd jabs.

That 17% 'hit rate', is the percentage of all over 12's that have had it, most are not entitled to one ATM, and others like me have to wait a few more weeks yet.*

* Yes, I can book it on the website now, for dates in a couple of weeks, but their nearest sites are round trips of 25-30 miles, once again they have not made a site available in Worthing, the largest town in West Sussex.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 7, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You can just book on the NHS website, or wait until they or your GP contacts you, exactly the same as with the 1st & 2nd jabs.
> 
> That 17% 'hit rate', is the percentage of all over 12's that have had it, most are not entitled to one ATM, and others like me have to wait a few more weeks yet.*
> 
> * Yes, I can book it on the website now, for dates in a couple of weeks, but their nearest sites are round trips of 25-30 miles, once again they have not made a site available in Worthing, the largest town in West Sussex.


AFAIK from family etc. GPs are just not doing that...it all seems to be down to the individual responding. Seems like GPs are right out of the loop this time & 30% of >80s not getting the booster does not look too good.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2021)

brogdale said:


> AFAIK from family etc. GPs are just not doing that...it all seems to be down to the individual responding. Seems like GPs are right out of the loop this time & 30% of >80s not getting the booster does not look too good.



The GP's around here are doing exactly what they have done before, my surgery is doing mainly covid jabs, and some late flu jabs, on both Saturdays & Sundays.

I had a text weeks ago, saying they would be in contact nearer when mine is due. Because the NHS is now allowing more advanced appointments, there's a message on the GP's website saying they will do the same, so I don't have to wait for their text, I can ring their special covid booking line instead. 

Not sure why it's not happening in your area, I guess there's regional variations.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 7, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The GP's around here are doing exactly what they have done before, my surgery is doing mainly covid jabs, and some late flu jabs, on both Saturdays & Sundays.
> 
> I had a text weeks ago, saying they would be in contact nearer when mine is due. Because the NHS is now allowing more advanced appointments, there's a message on the GP's website saying they will do the same, so I don't have to wait for their text, I can ring their special covid booking line instead.
> 
> Not sure why it's not happening in your area, I guess there's regional variations.


My understanding is that GP practices were allowed to opt out and many have done.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2021)

brogdale said:


> My understanding is that GP practices were allowed to opt out and many have done.



Now you mention it, I remember a minority did opt out, but around 500 extra pharmacies are involved, so far, this time, with another 500 due to start in the next couple of weeks.



> Currently, just under 1,000 pharmacies are registered for the booster programme, but it is expected that number will increase by as much as 50 per cent in the coming weeks.











						Hundreds more pharmacies set to deliver Covid vaccine booster jabs
					

Exclusive: Ministers understood to be pushing to expand number able to give third vaccinations to over-50s




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 7, 2021)

Can't book mine until Nov 20th when it'll have been five months since my second...is that right?


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Heres what NHS Wales says:



> Please wait to be invited, your health board will contact you when it’s your turn. Please do not contact your GP to ask about appointments.
> 
> 
> Most people who are eligible for a vaccine _should_ get an invite by the end of December.



Great, they don't even tell you how they will contact you (should I keep my phone on?, letter? who knows)
My GP's website just has a big message on the front page basically saying bugger off its nothing to do with us, go look at the above


You think England is #world beating, well Wales must be #godlike


----------



## Sue (Nov 7, 2021)

In my bit of London, the mechanism for the booster is exactly the same as it was for the other two jabs -- a number of GP practices got together and organise via text, with appointments available during the day/evening/at the weekend. All very efficient too. 

Mine was a third primary dose so I'll likely need a booster and I was told the process would be the same for that too and to wait for a text.

Flu jabs are dealt with by GPs as usual and that's a completely separate process. (Mine does evening/weekend walk-in clinics.)


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 7, 2021)

My booster is to be done at one of the vaccination centres in the nearby market town [20 miles away].

I made my appointment online, organised via the NHS booking site,
The actual jags are under the control of one of the GP group practices in the market town, who have taken over the Mart [I presume that is actually the hospitality area at the cattle market]. 
I will have a chat to see how they are staffing it, but I expect something similar to the first dose campaign, when they had a lot of practice nurses etc from all over the area. 
That keeps people out of the normal medical facilities and the leisure centre - what they'll do on Market Day I don't know ...


----------



## Sunray (Nov 7, 2021)

Did I say no reaction? lol

It appears they dipped an ice pick in the vaccine, hit the bone snapped it off and left it there.
Additionally every single muscle I have really aches.  Worse than the 1st dose of AZ.
I'm in bed watching Netflix.


----------



## l'Otters (Nov 7, 2021)

Supine said:


> I’ve already seen that, and important to note a lot of the figures you quoted above are in the red / low confidence sections of the data.
> 
> I’m all for older/compromised/front line workers getting boosters. I just don’t see evidence that your average 50 year old needs to worry yet. Especially when you see people pushing to get a booster after less than six months thinking their vax has stopped working which simply isnt true.
> 
> Moving to plan b with some kind of masks / vaccine proof for venues is well overdue and would improve results more significantly imo. Getting jabs into the unvaxxed would be even better but I don’t know if there is a way to persuade them.


I really really wish there were some decent mitigation measures in place right now, last month even. I've been on different levels of fucked off about the state of things in the UK since March 2020... July 19th this year was a particularly shit point in that time. The fact is, we don't have those measures, and it seems unlikely that they'll come from this shithouse government in the near future. 

I've been contacted by sms from "nhs vaccine" asking me to book a booster and have got an appointment coming up this week...is there anything to be gained by cancelling that appointment? I agree the way the vaccines are being hoarded by a few countries is a low point for humanity. I'm not pushing for access to them, not at all. 

In the longer term, and on a personal level, would I be better off leaving it for a while?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> In the longer term, and on a personal level, would I be better off leaving it for a while?



I see no benefit in waiting, especially if you had AZ the first time around, don't want to die or end-up with long covid, and want to help protect the NHS. 

There're very good reasons why the JCVI recommends it, personally I trust their advice, over any random people on the internet.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 7, 2021)

We had ours last Tuesday, slightly sore arms for a couple of days, but no problems.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 7, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Sorry was rushing....I meant that the proper 1st & 2nd jabs when the NHS told us where & when worked pretty well with approx 80% hit rate...but this booster shitshow where you have to somehow know who to ring and try and book it yourself seems to be pretty ineffective with just 17% hit rate so far.


Wonder if it varies depending on where you are and in what priority group you fall into?  For all three I received a text telling me I could book, and I just followed the link.  The first two were at a GP hub, the booster at a big vaccination centre.  A bit daft if that's not happening nationally as it's simple and it works.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 7, 2021)

I've been following the news about the UK booster programme.
Currently this beeb item [3rd Nov] has figures that indicate some 5.8 million people are eligible for a booster, but haven't yet received it.









						Will complacency damage Covid booster rollout?
					

Millions of over-50s and others have had a third jab - but could they have been rolled out more quickly?



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Sunray (Nov 7, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I've been following the news about the UK booster programme.
> Currently this beeb item [3rd Nov] has figures that indicate some 5.8 million people are eligible for a booster, but haven't yet received it.
> 
> 
> ...


Vaccination centre was busy.  
They, the NHS and my GP hassled the crap out of me via text.  Endless till I booked.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 7, 2021)

My bezza & their OH got letters, my OH got a text, I was hassling the booking site ...

All booked in for next week, thankfully ...

I don't want any of us to risk covid, or long covid, as we've all got health & other factors that tend to increase our risk of a poor outcome ...


----------



## scifisam (Nov 7, 2021)

Sue said:


> In my bit of London, the mechanism for the booster is exactly the same as it was for the other two jabs -- a number of GP practices got together and organise via text, with appointments available during the day/evening/at the weekend. All very efficient too.
> 
> Mine was a third primary dose so I'll likely need a booster and I was told the process would be the same for that too and to wait for a text.
> 
> Flu jabs are dealt with by GPs as usual and that's a completely separate process. (Mine does evening/weekend walk-in clinics.)



When I got mine the doctor didn't seem to know that a third primary dose existed. I definitely count as clinically extremely vulnerable. But this was a walk-in clinic, which I went to as it was the easiest way to get my daughter her second jab without having to make two separate trips.

When will you get your actual booster?


----------



## Sue (Nov 7, 2021)

scifisam said:


> When I got mine the doctor didn't seem to know that a third primary dose existed. I definitely count as clinically extremely vulnerable. But this was a walk-in clinic, which I went to as it was the easiest way to get my daughter her second jab without having to make two separate trips.
> 
> When will you get your actual booster?


They seemed pretty on the ball. But yeah, you should've got the third primary dose from what I know of your medical history.  Can you get your GP on the case?

Not sure about the booster -- think the nurse said they hadn't decided on the timing yet (got it about five weeks ago so they may have a better idea now.)


----------



## scifisam (Nov 7, 2021)

Sue said:


> They seemed pretty on the ball. But yeah, you should've got the third primary dose from what I know of your medical history.  Can you get your GP on the case?
> 
> Not sure about the booster -- think the nurse said they hadn't decided on the timing yet (got it about five weeks ago so they may have a better idea now.)



My GP is utterly useless to the point that I don't really have one. There's nowhere better to change to, so I just have to live with it (and so does my daughter, who also needs a GP who does anything). So I'm just going to view this as the third shot and try to keep an eye on when boosters should be given to those who got the third shot, and then go to a walk-in clinic or something then. 

I'm on adulimamumab - the biological injection - so even without taking other health issues into account I'm definitely in the CEV category and have about thirty letters saying that, they send them out so often.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 7, 2021)

scifisam - I think I remember reading that the booster for after the third "normal" jab is in another six months.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 7, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> scifisam - I think I remember reading that the booster for after the third "normal" jab is in another six months.



Thank you. I'll just vaguely keep an eye out next March then.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 8, 2021)

Just had by booster this morning

Vote has been changed accordingly


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 8, 2021)

I should get my text invite from the GP in the next couple of weeks, as I am due at the end of the month, but you can ring the special booking line before you receive the text now if you have reached the 5-month deadline, so I thought I would give it go.

Position 89 in the queue, I think I'll wait for the text.


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I should get my text invite from the GP in the next couple of weeks, as I am due at the end of the month, but you can ring the special booking line before you receive the text now if you have reached the 5-month deadline, so I thought I would give it go.
> 
> Position 89 in the queue, I think I'll wait for the text.




Yea,  that headline media narrative that starts with  "numbers of people coming forward" tries to imply most of the shortfall is due to peoples complacency and not the system, I'm not convinced


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 8, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Yea,  that headline media narrative that starts with  "numbers of people coming forward" ties to imply most of the shortfall is due to peoples complacency and not the system, I'm not convinced



I know you have problems in your area, but around here it's going fine, I know people in their 60's that had appointments on Sat. & Sun., and saw the queue yesterday at my local surgery, which is a GP hub for three others too. 

That phone line is only that busy because the local GPs have decided to match the NHS offer of booking after 5 instead of 6 months, and today's the first day that you can do that by phoning them, it'll no doubt settle down again.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 8, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Anyone know whether an 80+ yr old, who is >6 months beyond their second shot but had both 1st & 2nd done in Scotland, might be turned away from a walk-in centre in England to get their booster? They have the bit of paper that shows when and where the first two were done but it says NHS Scotland at the top.
> 
> I gather they were previously told that they might not be able to book one due to being registered on the scottish system. I don't know if the walk in policy changes anything.


In case it's of use to anyone else...

What happened was that we turned up at the walk-in centre with a printout (from NHS Scotland system) showing where and when the first two doses were done, there was a bit of confusion about things and "let me ask my supervisor" but it was basically fine, the booster was given. We were given a card that had "no NHS" written on it, and the booster recorded as a booster but written in the "1st dose" section of the card, and advised to take this to the registered GP in Scotland so that they could add it into their records.

I hadn't realised until this, how separate the England/Wales and Scotland NHS systems seem to be. The staff at the english covid centre seemed to have zero access to any records held under an NHS number registered to a scottish GP. Dunno if that's something that has happened post devolution or has always been the case.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 8, 2021)

Had the "additional" / not booster jab 2 weeks ago.
Pfizer.
Anyone know if acid reflux is one of the side effects? 
I've had really very bad ar for a few nights. Having to sleep sat up. And esophagus feels like there is a fire going on.


----------



## Voley (Nov 8, 2021)

💉💉💉👍

Pfizer.


----------



## Voley (Nov 9, 2021)

Minimal side-effects with this one, I'm pleased to say, as my 2nd jab knocked me sideways a bit.

Bit tired, bit achy, but I've taken some Paracetamol and feel pretty good.


----------



## Epona (Nov 9, 2021)

OH is due for his booster later this week but he has had that bad cold (not COVID) that set off his asthma and is currently in hospital.
He'll book it once he is well.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 9, 2021)

Feeling rubbish 
Aches and pains and joints are really stiff.
Acid reflux started at 2pm today. Still burning away...
Last night I took a calcichew tablet and it seemed to ease the reflux.
I've never had such awful heartburn
 Even when my gallbladder was bad.

Read that Pfizer vacc can cause acid reflux.

Interestingly...Pfizer is a big seller of drugs that help GERD...and acid reflux.

🤔🤔


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 9, 2021)

3rd dose administered. They’ve changed the site to the local church which is five mins walk away, so very convenient. Injection site is aching a bit tonight and a slight headache.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 10, 2021)

Think I might get a booster in the next week or so.
Maybe a Pfizer, just to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 10, 2021)

8ball said:


> Think I might get a booster in the next week or so.
> Maybe a Pfizer, just to mix it up a bit.


Mine was pfizer, everyone had to sit in a little waiting room for 15 mins after just to guard against reactions/check the 5G signal.  Busy in there so I had to wait a little bit before getting the jab as the waiting room was full, had enough space for about 26-30 people at a guess. The liberal elite of my locality are lapping this stuff up.

I’ve gone AZ/AZ/actual infection/Pfizer, so should be mega immune or something, I might see if it can make me breathe underwater.


----------



## LDC (Nov 10, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Feeling rubbish
> Aches and pains and joints are really stiff.
> Acid reflux started at 2pm today. Still burning away...
> Last night I took a calcichew tablet and it seemed to ease the reflux.
> ...



It's not a recognized side effect and is highly unlikely to be caused directly by the vaccine. Much more likely is indirectly by anxiety, change in diet or something similar around the time you had the jab, or just a occurrence completely unrelated.

Not sure what you're actually suggesting with the Pfizer  and reflux drugs comment?


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's not a recognized side effect and is highly unlikely to be caused directly by the vaccine. Much more likely is indirectly by anxiety, change in diet or something similar around the time you had the jab, or just a occurrence completely unrelated.
> 
> Not sure what you're actually suggesting with the Pfizer  and reflux drugs comment?




I doubt its caused by anxiety...I was looking forward to getting the jab. 

Its happening after I eat. And only since the jab. ..I think it's definitely related...I've had a cast iron stomach forever so this is odd for me.

It does seem to have been reported?


----------



## LDC (Nov 10, 2021)

Loads of stuff gets reported as a possible effect, time will tell if it's an actual effect though or a coincidence. Did you not have reflux before?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2021)

teuchter said:


> In case it's of use to anyone else...
> 
> What happened was that we turned up at the walk-in centre with a printout (from NHS Scotland system) showing where and when the first two doses were done, there was a bit of confusion about things and "let me ask my supervisor" but it was basically fine, the booster was given. We were given a card that had "no NHS" written on it, and the booster recorded as a booster but written in the "1st dose" section of the card, and advised to take this to the registered GP in Scotland so that they could add it into their records.
> 
> I hadn't realised until this, how separate the England/Wales and Scotland NHS systems seem to be. The staff at the english covid centre seemed to have zero access to any records held under an NHS number registered to a scottish GP. Dunno if that's something that has happened post devolution or has always been the case.



Scotland uses a CHI number not NHS number.  My parents gp found mine in my records from 30 years ago so not very new.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2021)

5pm


----------



## izz (Nov 10, 2021)

Currently doing the fifteen minute wait 😁


----------



## Winot (Nov 10, 2021)

Just had third Pfizer 👍


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 10, 2021)

I don’t eat apples or vaccines. Ha, gotcha.


----------



## izz (Nov 10, 2021)

Had the Pfizer at nine thirty and so far at least, no side effects. First injection I was in bed with chills within an hour 😊


----------



## 8ball (Nov 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> 5pm
> 
> View attachment 296177


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2021)

I had Pfizer yesterday lunchtime. Was fine during the day and took a couple of paracetamol before bed as a precaution. Had a bit of a shit night with a few hot/cold flushes and woke up feeling very achey with a banging headache, but took another couple of paracetamol and it had gone within an hour. Injection site's a bit sore still but otherwise all good


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2021)

Just had the Boost 



Moderna this time after two lots of Pfizer. Seem to still be alive


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 10, 2021)

T'other three had their booster last thing this morning ... all Pfizers 
[so 3xPfizer for one of them and the other two had AZ for their first two jags]

Bezza asked how long before the booster's really effective, the answer was "two weeks or so" but also advised that as the local area is a little 'warm' for infections, to continue with other precautions ...

Mine's booked for Friday am. [when I get back, I'll change my vote]


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 10, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I doubt its caused by anxiety...I was looking forward to getting the jab.
> 
> Its happening after I eat. And only since the jab. ..I think it's definitely related...I've had a cast iron stomach forever so this is odd for me.
> 
> ...


Given that basically everybody is being vaccinated, many people will report various random ailments afterwards, but correlation does not equal causation. I'm not saying it's definitely _not_ what's causing your reflux, but it's more likely that it's not in the scheme of things I would have thought.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 10, 2021)

Just booked one for 4th December.
Not fussy which flavour.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 10, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> Given that basically everybody is being vaccinated, many people will report various random ailments afterwards, but correlation does not equal causation. I'm not saying it's definitely _not_ what's causing your reflux, but it's more likely that it's not in the scheme of things I would have thought.



Sure...I get that. 

Its one massively coincidence considering my diet does not change week on week. 

In a way I'd be happier of it was the vaccine. Otherwise it will need some i investigation as I cant take the usual reflux tabs etc.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 10, 2021)

I’m booked in for tomorrow. Gates’ microchips must be pretty shit if they don’t last longer than six months. Should have got Apple involved.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 11, 2021)

Felt pretty shitty yesterday after the jab on Tuesday, bit achey, mild headache, feeling warm but not in a sweaty feverish way, very tired. Did my morning stint at work but got someone else to do the evening lock up. Probably asleep by about 7pm then woke up at 2am and didn’t get back to sleep. Feel a bit odd this morning but also a bit more clear-headed than I’ve been of late (was still suffering aftereffects from infection at the beginning of last month). Going into work and will see how it goes, but don’t think I’ll do a long day today (I have a fair bit of freedom with my hours, fortunately, and a backlog of ‘spare’ hours from a few weeks ago I can offset this week)


----------



## Mation (Nov 12, 2021)

Had mine about an hour ago. Pfizer. The first two were AZ. My arm is a tiny bit sore, but only a tiny bit.

Flu jab later this morning.


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2021)

OH had his booster (pfizer, first 2 were AZ) yesterday morning and seems to be fine so far.  His first AZ vaccine put him in bed for 36 hours feeling really unwell so it's a bit of a relief that subsequent ones haven't had quite that severe affect on him!


----------



## 8ball (Nov 12, 2021)

Mation said:


> Had mine about an hour ago. Pfizer. The first two were AZ. My arm is a tiny bit sore, but only a tiny bit.
> 
> Flu jab later this morning.



Two in one day?

Saw advice against this online, but when I got the flu jab the nurse was saying she thought it was fine.

Tbf I think the advice is just in case an allergic reaction happens - means they’ll know which vaccine to suspect is the cause.


----------



## Voley (Nov 12, 2021)

Epona said:


> OH had his booster (pfizer, first 2 were AZ) yesterday morning and seems to be fine so far.  His first AZ vaccine put him in bed for 36 hours feeling really unwell so it's a bit of a relief that subsequent ones haven't had quite that severe affect on him!


I was pleasantly surprised by the lack of side effects this time round too. 2nd jab put me out of action for a couple of days.

I felt a bit tired and slept like a log after my 3rd jab but other than the sore arm that was it. Very happy.


----------



## Mation (Nov 12, 2021)

8ball said:


> Two in one day?
> 
> Saw advice against this online, but when I got the flu jab the nurse was saying she thought it was fine.
> 
> Tbf I think the advice is just in case an allergic reaction happens - means they’ll know which vaccine to suspect is the cause.


They said it was fine. I'd thought it would be, as my dad had both his booster and his flu jab at the same appointment.


----------



## clicker (Nov 12, 2021)

Had a pfizer booster , following AZ as dose one and two.
No side effects, got the shivers with the first AZ.
Had a text from gp to book, but seeing the queue in the car park at the gp surgery I just went to local walk in centre, no appt  needed, in and out in 20 mins and 15 of that was sitting around after the jab.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 12, 2021)

Mation said:


> They said it was fine. I'd thought it would be, as my dad had both his booster and his flu jab at the same appointment.



I think we have another case of the NHS saying different things in different places.


----------



## clicker (Nov 12, 2021)

Mation said:


> They said it was fine. I'd thought it would be, as my dad had both his booster and his flu jab at the same appointment.


The person giving me my booster had had their booster and flu jab on the same day, with no ill effect.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Just had the Boost
> 
> View attachment 296247
> 
> Moderna this time after two lots of Pfizer. Seem to still be alive


Literally no side effects at all this time. Arm was a bit 'warm' for an hour afterwards but that was it. 

Pleasing


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 12, 2021)

Got the Pfizer boost just over an hour ago.

Despite being Market Day at the Mart, they had a very, very slick operation going on - with a "several hundred jabs" target for today. In fact, I was well prepared (as in wearing a Tee-shirt & with papers in hand) & made the book-in desk laugh - I spelt out my surname & address identifier using the standard phonetic alphabet. The guy before me had his information written down - I think he was rather deaf & used to lip-reading ...
Between everything, I was in and jabbed 10 minutes before my official appointment time !
Sat and did some puzzles while I did my 15mins wait.
Then had fun finding the car, as it was market day, loads of farm-based 4x4s and tractors conspiring to hide our tiny Rover, as OH had moved parking spot after I went inside !


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 12, 2021)

Pfizer booster yesterday, and I had Pfizer for both the previous ones. No ill effects yet except tiredness, and a slightly tender arm.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 12, 2021)

Been trying to book mine but despite it being more than six months the system wouldn't let me. Called the problem number and they told me they couldn't book me either and I had to speak to my specialist haematology doctor (I have an underlying health condition due to my blood, hence the early jab). 
I had a hospital appointment with her today and she told me off for not already having the jab. Apparently I was supposed to speak to my GP (who I can never get hold of). 
Anyway got it sorted and am having it tomorrow. I was told to go to a drop in, but I have just had a flurry of texts inviting me to book an actual time. Phew. 
I was told to book the  flu vaccine too, as that could apparently also kill me. Oops.


----------



## l'Otters (Nov 12, 2021)

Had pfizer yesterday.
Woke up this morning feeling slightly under the weather, bit dizzy and mildly nauseous, but ok to do some basic stuff.
Having more intense waves of nausea since early evening, also shivery, foggy mild headache & generally a bit achey. The nausea is full on, feels like I’m on a small boat in a very steep sea.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 12, 2021)

Booked for 30th November.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 12, 2021)

Still no .. 

Quit asking !


----------



## glitch hiker (Nov 12, 2021)

Got invited. Can't attend for the next couple of weeks as the nearest venue is an expensive bus journey away. It's not being done at the (not very) local GP surgery either which is what I'd assumed.


----------



## Mation (Nov 13, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> Had pfizer yesterday.
> Woke up this morning feeling slightly under the weather, bit dizzy and mildly nauseous, but ok to do some basic stuff.
> Having more intense waves of nausea since early evening, also shivery, foggy mild headache & generally a bit achey. The nausea is full on, feels like I’m on a small boat in a very steep sea.


Which ones did you have before?


----------



## l'Otters (Nov 13, 2021)

Mation said:


> Which ones did you have before?


astrazeneca for 1st and 2nd. 
for both of those I had about 12 hours of not so much as a sore arm, then 36 hours of full on flu symptoms, which melted away like magic on the 2nd day post-vaccine.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 13, 2021)

Had my booster jab yesterday. Been talking like a robot all day long. Does it wear off?


----------



## Sue (Nov 13, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Had my booster jab yesterday. Been talking like a robot all day long. Does it wear off?


Nope. You'll need to change your username to Metal McMickey .


----------



## 8ball (Nov 13, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Had my booster jab yesterday. Been talking like a robot all day long. Does it wear off?



Wait til Monday and try to log into one of those “are you a robot” sites.

Which urban isn’t.

Hence the monothought clique.


----------



## Mation (Nov 13, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> astrazeneca for 1st and 2nd.
> for both of those I had about 12 hours of not so much as a sore arm, then 36 hours of full on flu symptoms, which melted away like magic on the 2nd day post-vaccine.


Same for my first AZ. Nothing noticeable for the second.

One thing I saw this morning, but am only just thinking about... The booth I went to had a mini whiteboard stating the name of the vaccinator and the vaccine to be given. That suggests that other booths might have been dispensing a different booster. Is that happening? Is it a study?


----------



## Mation (Nov 13, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Had my booster jab yesterday. Been talking like a robot all day long. Does it wear off?


How do you mean? Are you ok?


----------



## l'Otters (Nov 13, 2021)

Mation said:


> Same for my first AZ. Nothing noticeable for the second.
> 
> One thing I saw this morning, but am only just thinking about... The booth I went to had a mini whiteboard stating the name of the vaccinator and the vaccine to be given. That suggests that other booths might have been dispensing a different booster. Is that happening? Is it a study?


The centre I went to had two queues: one for first or second doses, which would be astrazeneca, and one for the boosters, which was pfizer. 
When I booked mine the confirmation text said it would be moderna, but the person registering us on the day said it was only pfizer for boosters.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 13, 2021)

8ball said:


> Wait til Monday and try to log into one of those “are you a robot” sites.
> 
> Which urban isn’t.
> 
> Hence the monothought clique.



I won’t get on any site as the ‘are you a robot’ question only ever has one possible answer. It doesn’t have a tick box for ‘unsure’.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 13, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I won’t get on any site as the ‘are you a robot’ question only ever has one possible answer. It doesn’t have a tick box for ‘unsure’.



Yes, it assumes you are a human based on your willingness to lie.


----------



## Mation (Nov 13, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> The centre I went to had two queues: one for first or second doses, which would be astrazeneca, and one for the boosters, which was pfizer.
> When I booked mine the confirmation text said it would be moderna, but the person registering us on the day said it was only pfizer for boosters.


Yeah, I thought it was going to be Moderna.  Can't remember exactly why, though.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 13, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Been trying to book mine but despite it being more than six months the system wouldn't let me. Called the problem number and they told me they couldn't book me either...



Yeah, I had that when trying to book my first one, the helpline is useless, because they only have the same website to use, I was promised call-backs three times, but I am still waiting for those.  

I found my new GP had their own booking system, so I called their special covid line and went with them instead of the NHS set-up. 



glitch hiker said:


> Got invited. Can't attend for the next couple of weeks as the nearest venue is an expensive bus journey away. It's not being done at the (not very) local GP surgery either which is what I'd assumed.



I know some GPs have opted out of doing the booster jabs, but are you sure your GPs have? Otherwise, they are probably operating their own system, as they all do in Worthing, so you may get a text, or check their website, if they are organised like here, they will have a special number to book with them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 13, 2021)

Mation said:


> Same for my first AZ. Nothing noticeable for the second.
> 
> One thing I saw this morning, but am only just thinking about... The booth I went to had a mini whiteboard stating the name of the vaccinator and the vaccine to be given. That suggests that other booths might have been dispensing a different booster. Is that happening? Is it a study?



No matter what you had for the 1st & 2nd jabs, you should be getting pfizer or moderna as a booster. AZ is still be used for 1st & 2nd jabs in some places, although it's all pfizer at our local GP hubs.


----------



## glitch hiker (Nov 13, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, I had that when trying to book my first one, the helpline is useless, because they only have the same website to use, I was promised call-backs three times, but I am still waiting for those.
> 
> I found my new GP had their own booking system, so I called their special covid line and went with them instead of the NHS set-up.
> 
> ...


I've no idea. I've left a message on their FB as there seems some confusion. Hopefully they will respond. I had a text and an email and the link to book took me to Boots in town, not the local surgery


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 13, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I've no idea. I've left a message on their FB as there seems some confusion. Hopefully they will respond. I had a text and an email and the link to book took me to Boots in town, not the local surgery



Pharmacies are part of the NHS national booking system, I don't think any GPs are, well they are certainly not around here, so good luck, and I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Callie (Nov 13, 2021)

Urgh bad planning on my part - Pfizer booster yesterday morning, sore arm in the afternoon evening but I am working today and feel pretty rough  Didn't sleep well, got my sleeping on arm done so that didn't help, has some paracetamol at 02:30 which seemed to help.

I am now feeling slightly shivery, achey and my skin is tender. My neck aches but that has been happening a bit lately anyway. More paracetamol and hopefully I don't get stuck at work until 18:00


----------



## clicker (Nov 13, 2021)

If you just go to a walk in centre you can avoid all the trying to book malarkey.
That's assuming you have one near you, but they're cropping up all over the place in London.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 13, 2021)

My booster [yesterday morning] was Pfizer.

After-affects. Mainly an extremely sore arm, but not so bad in certain positions, definitely tender to the touch.
Managed a shower and an early night, as I felt more tired than expected.
Didn't sleep too well, and ended up waking with a sore lower back and a decent headache, with some TN pain at 03:00.
Took something for it and went back to bed - sleeping not helped by a traffic diversion on the road outside.

Had some decaffed coffee and went back to sleep for a couple of hours.
Woke up for more [real] coffee, and now just pottering around ...

Will probably have an early night ...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2021)

Done. Flu too.
No queue easy, quick and friendly. Best one yet.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 13, 2021)

Just booked mine for 8th Dec (2nd jab was 22 May), going to a different place than last time. I've heard that the booster jab is supposed to be more effective if it's different from the first two but have no idea if that is true. I still have the little card that says AZ on it so I will take it with me.


----------



## l'Otters (Nov 13, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> Had pfizer yesterday.
> Woke up this morning feeling slightly under the weather, bit dizzy and mildly nauseous, but ok to do some basic stuff.
> Having more intense waves of nausea since early evening, also shivery, foggy mild headache & generally a bit achey. The nausea is full on, feels like I’m on a small boat in a very steep sea.


All fine now. Not even a sore arm.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 13, 2021)

Now boosted, long queues at the Lambeth Hub today.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 13, 2021)

Had pfizer today. More side effects than the AZ I had for the initial vaccinations. So far jthoug, just sore arm and a fair bit of achiness, so nothing too bad.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2021)

Had my shot yesterday. No side effects other than feeling like I have been punched quite hard in the arm. Uncomfortable, but not impossible to sleep on.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 14, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Had pfizer today. More side effects than the AZ I had for the initial vaccinations. So far jthoug, just sore arm and a fair bit of achiness, so nothing too bad.


I ended up feeling pretty grim last night, with flu level aches and pretty sore arm. This was overlaid on top of my my normal (fybromyalgia) aches, so wasn't much fun.  Bit easier today and I suppose it's all a sign the thing is working. In fact it's the only definite reaction to any vaccine I've had that I can remember.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 14, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Just booked mine for 8th Dec (2nd jab was 22 May), going to a different place than last time. I've heard that the booster jab is supposed to be more effective if it's different from the first two but have no idea if that is true. I still have the little card that says AZ on it so I will take it with me.


Yep I've heard figures of around 94% protection against the Delta variant after 16 days.  Think that was Pfizer but they are quoting very similar levels regardless of which booster you get.  And afaik, the 94% is as compared to those who have had 1 and 2 but not the 3rd, not a comparison with the unvaccinated. If that's right, it's an incredible level of protection.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Nov 14, 2021)

My arm nine days after the booster  
With the first and second jab, I didn't even feel the needle go in but this doctor was a bit heavy-handed.


He kept apologising though and said he had been vaccinating people for over eight hours already and was very tired so he is forgiven


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2021)

Felt a bit out of sorts today. Went for a run, but gave up and got a tram home after only 9km. Not something that I have ever had to do. so am lying in the bath feeling a tired and depressed. Wish I'd just stayed in bed.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 14, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> My booster [yesterday morning] was Pfizer.
> 
> After-affects. Mainly an extremely sore arm, but not so bad in certain positions, definitely tender to the touch.
> Managed a shower and an early night, as I felt more tired than expected.
> ...




Saturday was a wash-out, from tiredness and having a sore arm - therefore not sleeping well.

Did manage to do log impersonation over Saturday night, I'm pleased to report.

Sunday - little to no problem with the sore arm, but no stamina to speak of ... so taking it very easy today !


----------



## Mation (Nov 15, 2021)

I spent most of Saturday in bed, after my jabs on Friday. Wasn't feeling ill, just didn't feel like getting up and did feel like sleeping lots. My arms - booster in one, flu in the other - stopped being sore sometime yesterday (Sunday).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 15, 2021)

Jab on saturday morning. Felt fine. Sore arm Saturday night. Felt shit and depressed all sunday, and now I am still in a funk and really don't feel right at all, but not super ill, just don't want to do anything. I feel like a sack of shit. . . . a bit like a hangover after a long weekend.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 15, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Jab on saturday morning. Felt fine. Sore arm Saturday night. Felt shit and depressed all sunday, and now I am still in a funk and really don't feel right at all, but not super ill, just don't want to do anything. I feel like a sack of shit. . . . a bit like a hangover after a long weekend.



That also sums up my weekend after having mine on Friday morning. I feel a lot better today and think I would be OK if I hadn't been woken up by traffic noise this morning about 04:00. [Local main road closed due to a good dunch - trailer full of logs spread over the road. It'll take 'em until lunchtime to clear that up and move the car & HGV involved].

Take it steady today would be my advice, you should feel better tomorrow !
Rest ! Do something light and non-critical, that you will enjoy, & eat some comfort food ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 15, 2021)

Just had my Pfizer booster so that's two technologies ticked off.
I was told to wait 10 minutes, but I figured some healthy dog walker would have helped me if I'd fallen over


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 15, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> That also sums up my weekend after having mine on Friday morning. I feel a lot better today and think I would be OK if I hadn't been woken up by traffic noise this morning about 04:00. [Local main road closed due to a good dunch - trailer full of logs spread over the road. It'll take 'em until lunchtime to clear that up and move the car & HGV involved].
> 
> Take it steady today would be my advice, you should feel better tomorrow !
> Rest ! Do something light and non-critical, that you will enjoy, & eat some comfort food ...


If by that you mean up at 6am for a full days work then cool. . . . 

Actually I didn't get up at 6, my body clock usually has me up by 5.30/6 but today I didn't get up until 7. Again I Balme the jab.


----------



## Callie (Nov 15, 2021)

Pingety Pong said:


> My arm nine days after the booster
> With the first and second jab, I didn't even feel the needle go in but this doctor was a bit heavy-handed.
> 
> 
> ...


Ouchy! Hope that is less sore than it looks.

I've got a red mark around it and a little red dot at the injection point which I don't think I had before. Someone poked me right in that spot at work today too. I explained that I might have a reflex reaction if they do it again 

I'm feeling much better. Caned the paracetamol over the weekend and didn't really do much else (apart from go to work Saturday). All back to my usual chipper self today


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 15, 2021)

Sounds like I have an *excuse *to do sod all for a couple of days


----------



## Callie (Nov 15, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> If by that you mean up at 6am for a full days work then cool. . . .


Im laughing but only cos that's pretty much what I was going to respond.sorry StoneRoad


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 15, 2021)

Just had me pfizer chaser after 2 astral warrior earlier in the year. I've claimed all the comfort food in the house for meself for medical reasons


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 15, 2021)

Looks like I’ll be getting mine in January.

I still behave as if I’m not vaccinated and everyone else has covid.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 15, 2021)

Ah, missed it earlier [ this has been announced earlier than I was expecting, I thought the *****ts would prevaricate for longer ] ...









						Covid booster doses will be offered to over-40s
					

Also, 16- and 17-year-olds should receive a second dose of vaccine, according to official UK advice.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I also think I saw mention that 16-17 yr olds will be encouraged to take a second dose [after 12 weeks]

I really, really, hope that these actions - and enough people accept their jags - bring down transmission before either a) another variant pops up or b) the winter strain collapses the NHS any further or c) they stop free PCR tests.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 15, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I also think I saw mention that 16-17 yr olds will be encouraged to take a second dose [after 12 weeks]


Yes, they are, I posted it earlier on the main covid news thread.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yes, they are, I posted it earlier on the main covid news thread.


and it was the sub-heading on the beeb link ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2021)

I’m relieved to know that Mr T has had his booster


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2021)

Just booked my booster , getting it on Dec 6th


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 15, 2021)

So do us newly-eligible over 40s just have to wait for a letter from the GP?  I don't think we can book online yet.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 15, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> So do us newly-eligible over 40s just have to wait for a letter from the GP?  I don't think we can book online yet.



Keep Checking the booking site ...

That's how I got mine booked in a couple of days earlier than I had expected.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 15, 2021)

Booking site ...









						Book or manage a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination
					

Use this service to book a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination or manage your appointments.




					www.nhs.uk
				




There's a banner on there saying they hope to have booking available for over-40s on Monday 22nd November ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 15, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> So do us newly-eligible over 40s just have to wait for a letter from the GP?  I don't think we can book online yet.



You will be able to book about 5 months after your 2nd jab, for an appointment after about 6 months, via the national booking system.

Or wait for contact from your GP, assuming they are doing booster jabs, some have opted out of providing it.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You will be able to book about 5 months after your 2nd jab, for an appointment after about 6 months, via the national booking system.
> 
> Or wait for contact from your GP, assuming they are doing booster jabs, some have opted out of providing it.


Thanks, that means I should be able to book from Sunday ish.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 15, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> Thanks, that means I should be able to book from Sunday ish.


Monday 22nd, according to the NHS booking site's banner ...

While you are waiting - you could vote "not yet" in the poll !


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 15, 2021)

Apparently 182 days minimum between second jab and booster


----------



## campanula (Nov 15, 2021)

Nothing available till 14 December, almost 20 miles away! GP not doing it...and can't get a flu jab anywhere either. It's a bit of a fucking joke.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 15, 2021)

campanula said:


> Nothing available till 14 December, almost 20 miles away! GP not doing it...and can't get a flu jab anywhere either. It's a bit of a fucking joke.


I had the same situation.  I still can't book a flu jab, though I have got my booster booked at last - 6 months and two weeks after jab 2, so not too bad.


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 16, 2021)

6 months now for me and not even a sniff of an invite. 
In Wales so no online booking system or walk in centres, you have to wait till invited, it gets a bit frustrating when you hear the stories of whats available to people in London


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2021)

The practice nurse proactively booked me in last Monday when I went for my flu jab - which in turn had been offered by text. (Bristol).

No stickers - I may have to get some badges made


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 17, 2021)

Had booster, so now had 2X AZ and Pz on monday, felt crap all day yesterday but much better today. I suppose roughness is a good thing as a sign that immune system is working. Had worse hangovers and festival comedowns.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2021)

Had the Pfizer yesterday and feel strange today - not ill ill, no temperature or that, but a great lassitude.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Had the Pfizer yesterday and feel strange today - not ill ill, no temperature or that, but a great lassitude.


Me too -plus just a sore arm and at one point a headache worthy of one paracetamol - but coincidentally I've been drinking far too much wine recently


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2021)

Just got it. Great to see big queues at the vaccination centre and not an anti vaxx buffoon in sight.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Nov 17, 2021)

Do you need to wait a certain amount of time after having covid before having a booster? Can't find the answer anywhere.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 17, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Do you need to wait a certain amount of time after having covid before having a booster? Can't find the answer anywhere.











						How long after having Covid can you have a booster jab?
					

You might need to wait a little while.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Do you need to wait a certain amount of time after having covid before having a booster? Can't find the answer anywhere.



On the nhs booking site - it says 28 days, from the date of test [I'm assuming PCR]









						Book or manage a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination
					

Use this service to book a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination or manage your appointments.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Nov 17, 2021)

Wilf said:


> How long after having Covid can you have a booster jab?
> 
> 
> You might need to wait a little while.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Nov 17, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> On the nhs booking site - it says 28 days, from the date of test [I'm assuming PCR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## elbows (Nov 17, 2021)

The gap was in the news today, for children:

*



			Healthy children aged 12 to 17 are being advised to wait 12 weeks after a coronavirus infection before having a Covid jab in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Previously the advice was to leave a four-week gap.
> The UK Health Security Agency said the change was a precaution against the small risk of heart inflammation.
> UK vaccine advisers recommended a 12-week gap between doses when they gave a green light on Monday for 16 and 17-year-olds to get a second jab.
> Evidence is emerging that this length of gap may reduce the already low risk of heart inflammation after a vaccine in children whose risk from the virus is also very low.











						Covid : Children told to delay jab for 12 weeks after infection
					

UK experts recommend 12-week gap for healthy 12 to 17-year-olds before Covid vaccine, up from four.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)

I had *expected *the Pfizer to be more of a localised thing.
No real discomfort but I'm getting the teeniest bruised feeling way back over and into my shoulder and if I focus on the arm I can sense the injection site. ..
Still got the teeeeniest local sensation in the other (flu jab) arm...


----------



## Cloo (Nov 17, 2021)

Thanks for tip StoneRoad  , I'll keep an eye on site from Monday or I may just wait until I get a notification, they're normally quite quick around here.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2021)

Today, five days after I got my booster - "NHS Vaccine" sent me a text, inviting me to book ...  ...


----------



## clicker (Nov 17, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Thank you


When I went for my booster I was with a (double jabbed) friend, who had tested positive for covid 'about a month ago'.

We were asked if we'd had covid. He said 'yes about a month ago'. Person doing jab said that's OK then and jabbed him. He's fine.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Today, five days after I got my booster - "NHS Vaccine" sent me a text, inviting me to book ...  ...



I got one of those today, so checked the NHS site for a laugh, no appointments at Brighton nor Chichester, round trips of 25 or 30 miles, nearest are round trips of 45 to 55 miles , or check out the walk-in centres, nearest a 70 mile round trip, fucking hopeless.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)

Not that it helps, but perhaps inaccessibility of vaccinations is proportional to likelihood of infection ?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Just booked my booster , getting it on Dec 6th


At your age? 

I am nearly half your age and got mine a week ago.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Not that it helps, but perhaps inaccessibility of vaccinations is proportional to likelihood of infection ?



We have high rates, Worthing is the largest town in the county, and we have never had any NHS vaccination options in the town, we haven't even had a pharmacy appointed by the NHS to do covid jabs.

Thank fuck the GP's own system is fairly well organised.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 17, 2021)

yesterday is 5 months since i had my second jab

have booked booster for in a month's time (have booked a saturday one, might take the monday off work in case, though) - there's a vaccination centre in reading town centre shopping centre.


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 17, 2021)

May I ask that people state in what part of the world they live when posting in this thread?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I got one of those today, so checked the NHS site for a laugh, no appointments at Brighton nor Chichester, round trips of 25 or 30 miles, nearest are round trips of 45 to 55 miles , or check out the walk-in centres, nearest a 70 mile round trip, fucking hopeless.



The general message round the first / second jabs was that if you get something like that, try again the next day.  can't remember if i got offered something silly one day then fairly local the next.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 17, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> May I ask that people state in what part of the world they live when posting in this thread?


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2021)

According to the UK gov't dashboard - almost 13.5 million 3rd & booster jabs have been administered.

The beeb breaks that "almost 24%" down as
_More than 11 million of these doses have been administered in England so far. In Scotland, 1.2 million people have had their booster shot, while that figure is over 690,000 in Wales and it is more than 243,000 in Northern Ireland._

[that might not add up exactly, not sure whether the beeb's data is as up-to-date as the dashboard's].


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> May I ask that people state in what part of the world they live when posting in this thread?


No, that's up to the individual.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 17, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> May I ask that people state in what part of the world they live when posting in this thread?


I'm in the Northern Hemisphere.  HTH


----------



## Balbi (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm due in March, six months after my second. Pfizer me up bro.

edit: oh and new zealand, so it'll be end of summer


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> We have high rates, Worthing is the largest town in the county, and we have never had any NHS vaccination options in the town, we haven't even had a pharmacy appointed by the NHS to do covid jabs.
> 
> Thank fuck the GP's own system is fairly well organised.


Other way round here. If we’d had to rely on our GP practice I doubt we’d have had our first jabs yet. As it is, the set-ups in sports halls and community centres has been spot on.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 18, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Other way round here. If we’d had to rely on our GP practice I doubt we’d have had our first jabs yet. As it is, the set-ups in sports halls and community centres has been spot on.


opposite here, got my local GPs hub booster last saturday after rescheduling and an NHS invite 5 days later.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 18, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> opposite here, got my local GPs hub booster last saturday after rescheduling and an NHS invite 5 days later.


Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2021)

I've booked for 3rd December (exactly 6 months after my 2nd jab) but I couldn't get an appointment for that day (actually that fortnight!) at my much loved local pharmacy so I have to go somewhere else which is not my preference and a little upsetting (autism).

Hopefully OH will be around to come with me because between massive needle phobia and being in an unfamiliar location with unfamiliar procedures I could be in meltdown territory.

BTW I have no respect for people who say they can't get vaccinated because they have a needle phobia, I have as bad a needle phobia as it gets (have been known to pass out during vaccinations) but I can still get mine done even though it is horrendous and I am usually in a bit of a panicked state.  I do usually need someone with me in case I feel faint and need help on the way to or from or at the vaccination clinic, or if (due to autism) I am anxious because I turn up and there is a queuing system that I don't understand and I am like a frightened deer that has wandered into the vaccination centre and doesn't know wtf is going on, or if due to being overwhelmed I can't understand what is being said to me and I need someone there to help with that and translate.  (And I am not joking, OH has come with me for some vaccination appointments when he can - not just for COVID but in pre-COVID times - to make sure I am OK because of autism and severe needle-phobia).

But it does get done and I end up vaccinated.  However difficult it is for me personally due to phobia, I understand the importance of it and rest assured any time I need to get vaccinated for anything, I will do so.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 18, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> The general message round the first / second jabs was that if you get something like that, try again the next day.  can't remember if i got offered something silly one day then fairly local the next.



The best via the website will always be Brighton or Chichester, round trips of 25 or 30 miles, because the NHS has never done anything in Worthing.

I'll wait for the text from my GPs, their hub is a 10 minute walk away, far more sensible.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 18, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> opposite here, got my local GPs hub booster last saturday after rescheduling and an NHS invite 5 days later.


Me too, despite being high risk, the NHS system has missed me off altogether,  seemingly unable to sort or organize anything for me. My local gp had me sorted pretty quick and already had a walk in system up. No queue, but don't  know if that is a good or bad thing.


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 18, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> No, that's up to the individual.


Of course it is, why you think I meant anything else is just due your dislike of me clouding your reading comprehension


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> May I ask that people state in what part of the world they live when posting in this thread?


On the surface will be the universal response

Next


----------



## girasol (Nov 18, 2021)

Just had mine.  4 injections in the last 12 months...   Didn't wait for 15 minutes after though, just walked home after 3mins.  So far so good.

Very well organised, busy, but no queuing, I was seen as soon as I arrived (I was 10 mins early for my apt): Pfeizer (I had AZ first two doses)


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 18, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Whereabouts are you?


Lambeth


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 18, 2021)

Queuing up in a drizzly carpark for mine now

I had a fleeting moment of “oh the fucking effort to queue”

Then realised people are jabbing as fast as they can and everyone is peacefully and positively waiting their turn and it gave me quite  a warm feeling

That gives me sino-pharm-Astra Zenica-Pfizer 

My blood should be fizzing with super hero powers


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 18, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Of course it is, why you think I meant anything else is just due your dislike of me clouding your reading comprehension



Nope, I don't dislike you. And there is nowt wrong with my reading comprehension, thank you.

And having looked at the Dashboard - again - Welsh booster/3rd doses, as of 16th November, totalled 690,621 jags. 

C&P'd the totals [from 21st October to 16th November 2021] for Wales off the dashboard...
People vaccinated​First dose total = 2,460,549​Second dose total = 2,254,184​Booster or third dose total = 690,621​Vaccinations given TOTAL = 5,405,354​So, NHS Wales are getting on with it, maybe not as well organised, but I know just how rural some of the upland areas actually are, especially in Mid & North Wales. 

What I was trying to do was re-enforcing the statement that providing their location was up to the individual concerned. 
It isn't particularly relevant on here generally, or even on this thread.

Having been on here for some time, I have been able to deduce approximate positions for many posters.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 18, 2021)

Oh, _Russ_  I'll tell you my area, when you post yours, as in more detail than very rural Wales..

In the meantime, NE England is at the same level of detail ...


----------



## Flavour (Nov 18, 2021)

I am an usual case, as I had the Johnson & Johnson monodose vaccine in Italy. Italy has decided that J&J is a bit shit now so everyone who had it has to have a booster (a single dose of Pfizer or Moderna) - getting mine on the 4th of december.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Queuing up in a drizzly carpark for mine now
> 
> I had a fleeting moment of “oh the fucking effort to queue”
> 
> Then realised people are jabbing as fast as they can and everyone is peacefully and positively waiting their turn and it gave me quite  a warm feeling


When I got my booster no sooner had I sat down and got comfy waiting for my number to be called than the woman calling out the numbers asked if anyone was there for the booster and I was ushered into a room and jabbed and out two minutes later


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 18, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Having been on here for some time, I have been able to deduce approximate positions for many posters.


I've got my exact coordinates in my profile if anyone wants to look _Russ_


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 18, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've got my exact coordinates in my profile if anyone wants to look _Russ_


LOL.

I'm happy to give my approximate location :-
This is my favourite sun-bathing spot :-









						51°27'44.7"N 2°32'49.5"W · Church Rd, Bristol BS5 7AA
					

Church Rd, Bristol BS5 7AA




					www.google.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 18, 2021)

Just got a text from my GP, I am booked for my booster jab on Sat. 4th Dec., which is about 6 months & 1 week since my 2nd jab. 

Fucking big up to the GPs in Worthing for working together so well, 12 surgeries operating 3 hubs and 1 booking system.  

Shame it's not the same in some other areas.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 18, 2021)

My Scottish booster/flu shot combined appointment arrived yesterday, 7th of December.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 18, 2021)

Still heard nothing from our GP.

I just booked ours through the website for next Wednesday: Book or manage a booster dose of the coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccine


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 18, 2021)

Flavour said:


> I am an usual case, as I had the Johnson & Johnson monodose vaccine in Italy. Italy has decided that J&J is a bit shit now so everyone who had it has to have a booster (a single dose of Pfizer or Moderna) - getting mine on the 4th of december.



From what I recall when they were coming in the J&J one was 'single shot' in the sense that that was what they did the testing for when the others were two. I'm not sure it's shit just that it's pretty similar to the others - ie they should have done two doses to start with like all the rest did.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 18, 2021)

My brother just got a text from his GP, also booked 4th Dec., same town, different hub, but like me, only a 10 minute walk from home.

Now he can cancel the one he booked earlier this week for 23rd Dec. with the NHS, and save the 30 mile round trip to Chichester.

Two happy bunnies.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm leaving getting my booster until I know for sure that it will be included on the NHS Covid travel pass, which isn't the case at the moment, although they are reportedly working on it Covid booster jabs to be added to NHS app after some countries bring in restrictions

My 2nd Covid jab was over 6 months ago so that would be pretty useless for going abroad now. I've a trip booked for next May so there's no way I'll be getting my booster until Jan at the earliest and hopefully by then it gets recorded on the app with a QR code.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 18, 2021)

Had my booster this morning.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2021)

I had the Pfizer booster jab yesterday at noon, felt fine all day but then had a really horrible night with headaches, hot and cold flushes and aches. Still feel really shit today. Ouch!


----------



## andysays (Nov 18, 2021)

Just booked my booster for 17th December, exactly 6 months after my last jab.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 19, 2021)

Yay!  done.  mrs mx gets hers later today too.

Pfizer again.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 19, 2021)

We're both having ours tomorrow morning, 5 minute walk from ours.
Hopefully I don't feel ill from it like the other 2 jabs.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 19, 2021)

Yesterday’s Pfizer is the first one that has given me a sore arm 

Not sure if I feel ropey or not because I broke my three month booze free last night and scoffed rum and cokes


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 19, 2021)

Got appointment at Montgomery Hall


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 19, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Yesterday’s Pfizer is the first one that has given me a sore arm


Me too. Had mine yesterday. Arm aches like fuck. And got the beginnings of a headache.
Not good as my head felt like it was going to explode when I had the first vaccine.
Had to go to bed at 8pm I felt so bad.  🥺


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 19, 2021)

Just finishing my 15 minute wait after half a moderna (and flu jab).


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2021)

wtfftw said:


> Just finishing my 15 minute wait after half a moderna (and flu jab).


different arms ?


----------



## girasol (Nov 19, 2021)

28 hours later and I felt like I had a tiny cold this morning, but that's sort of gone.  Arm hurts less now than it did last night.  Definitely less side effects than first two doses, along with many other people's reports...


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 19, 2021)

So after my pfizer booster on monday, tuesday was ruff, did nothing, assorted flu symptoms. Wednesday still not 100% but much better, yesterday fine, minimal left overs only. Today feel absolutely normal.

I think it would be sensible to plan for 3 days inconvenience.


----------



## Sue (Nov 19, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> So after my pfizer booster on monday, tuesday was ruff, did nothing, assorted flu symptoms. Wednesday still not 100% but much better, yesterday fine, minimal left overs only. Today feel absolutely normal.
> 
> I think it would be sensible to plan for 3 days inconvenience.


Depends eh? I've had three Pfizers and the worst I felt was a bit hungover/jaded which was fixed by a couple of ibuprofen and an early night.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 19, 2021)

Sue said:


> Depends eh? I've had three Pfizers and the worst I felt was a bit hungover/jaded which was fixed by a couple of ibuprofen and an early night.


Yeah, i've had worse hangovers/party comedowns, no biggie


----------



## 8ball (Nov 19, 2021)

I’m playing lucky dip for my booster.  No idea what it’ll be.  Hoping for a Pfizer.


----------



## Smangus (Nov 19, 2021)

Got a Pfizer one today, previous ones were AZ


----------



## Mation (Nov 20, 2021)

girasol said:


> *28 hours later* and I felt like I had a tiny cold this morning, but that's sort of gone.


Not even the teensiest desire to eat braaaiiiiinnnz?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 20, 2021)

Veni, vidi, boosted


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2021)

Got a third Phizer about ten minutes ago.
Was advised to sit down for fifteen but was keen to get home quick on the bike as a storm is on the way. Feel fine.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 20, 2021)

wtfftw said:


> Just finishing my 15 minute wait after half a moderna (and flu jab).


I'm feeling a bit shit. Not as bad as after my first az but my temp is a bit up, my arm is rubbish, I'm tired, headache, neck glands are up, chattering jaw. Bit of nausea, bit weepy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2021)

wtfftw said:


> I'm feeling a bit shit. Not as bad as after my first az but my temp is a bit up, my arm is rubbish, I'm tired, headache, neck glands are up, chattering jaw. Bit of nausea, bit weepy.


Sounds likely to be the flu jab .. my effects were somewhat masked by wine though ...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 20, 2021)

Ok most of the day after a Pfizer, arms becoming a little tender and I think temperature going up to.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 20, 2021)

The booking site is now live for over-40s, a few days earlier than previously thought. I'm booked in for 19th December.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Got a third Phizer about ten minutes ago.
> Was advised to sit down for fifteen but was keen to get home quick on the bike as a storm is on the way. Feel fine.


I was held prisoner at Kings yesterday for the 15 mins.  They refused to let people out until they'd served their 15 min in the waiting area.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 20, 2021)

Had my booster today via a local pharmacy. The monitor made sure that most of us served our 15 minutes after the jab. Only a few escaped her clutches while she was booking in new arrivals.
It seemed this village had cornered the booster market because the doctor's surgery was also doing a roaring trade in jabs.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Nov 20, 2021)

I just noticed that they have put the booster onto the NHS app noe which is great. But I was told I was going to get Pfizer and was waiting in the Pfizer queue but on the app it says I had Moderna? 
Actually I just checked the little card that you get after the jab and that says Pfizer as well...not that it matters too much I suppose.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 20, 2021)

Pingety Pong said:


> I just noticed that they have put the booster onto the NHS app noe which is great. But I was told I was going to get Pfizer and was waiting in the Pfizer queue but on the app it says I had Moderna?
> Actually I just checked the little card that you get after the jab and that says Pfizer as well...not that it matters too much I suppose.


If it's still doing that, maybe there's a way to get your record amended ?
[I don't know, my phone's too dumb to have the app]


----------



## Pingety Pong (Nov 21, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> If it's still doing that, maybe there's a way to get your record amended ?
> [I don't know, my phone's too dumb to have the app]


I have sent them a message via the app so hopefully they will get back soonish...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 21, 2021)

Head is fucked this morning, not sure if I just slept badly from having a sore arm or if the vaccine has put my frontal lobe through a clothes mangle


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2021)

Going to be playing Christmas Vaxx Roulette - booster booked for evening of the 23rd December


----------



## zora (Nov 21, 2021)

Just checked the booking page, and despite the website still saying 50+ with booking for the over 40s expected to open tomorrow, I was able to book myself in.
Booster coming up on 3 Dec, 6 months minus 1 day after 2nd jab.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2021)

Pingety Pong said:


> I just noticed that they have put the booster onto the NHS app noe which is great.


Wondered when they'd do that.  It'd be good if they put all vaccinations on it really.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 21, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Today, five days after I got my booster - "NHS Vaccine" sent me a text, inviting me to book ...  ...



This happened to me also. 

E2a: my original invite was from GP so there’s possibly a different system in play with the NHS. I know, for example, that the NHS can’t access my GP records and vice versa. Which I found odd.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 21, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Today, five days after I got my booster - "NHS Vaccine" sent me a text, inviting me to book ...  ...





Magnus McGinty said:


> This happened to me also.
> 
> E2a: my original invite was from GP so there’s possibly a different system in play with the NHS. I know, for example, that the NHS can’t access my GP records and vice versa. Which I found odd.



If you had it via your GP it takes time for them to upload the information to the NHS and/or it takes the NHS time to process the data provided by GPs, there's always a delay between the different systems.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 21, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Going to be playing Christmas Vaxx Roulette - booster booked for evening of the 23rd December



Is this the earliest you are due, or the earliest date available on the NHS's booking site?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 21, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> This happened to me also.
> 
> E2a: my original invite was from GP so there’s possibly a different system in play with the NHS. I know, for example, that the NHS can’t access my GP records and vice versa. Which I found odd.




The GP office gets payment for every vaccine given, they are therefore competing with the main NHS service to get jabs in arms.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 21, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> The GP office gets payment for every vaccine given, they are therefore competing with the main NHS service to get jabs in arms.



Aye, it's £12.58 per jab, and an extra £10 per jab carried out on residents in care/nursing homes, and the homes of those that are housebound, 'tis very profitable to them.

Right from the start GP's have jabbed more people than the NHS.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 21, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> The GP office gets payment for every vaccine given, they are therefore competing with the main NHS service to get jabs in arms.



Is it the same for the flu jab then? If so I fucked them over by saying I’d simply go to a pharmacy for it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 21, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Is it the same for the flu jab then? If so I fucked them over by saying I’d simply go to a pharmacy for it.



IIRC it's £12.50 per flu jab, for GPs or pharmacies, remember both are basically private contractors to the NHS.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> IIRC it's £12.50 per flu jab, for GPs or pharmacies, remember both are basically private contractors to the NHS.



I have no preference beyond GPs wanting to nail me down for an appointment where as pharmacies are walk in.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 21, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I have no preference beyond GPs wanting to nail me down for an appointment where as pharmacies are walk in.



I had my flu jab at a pharmacy last year, but when I checked this year, they hadn't received any vaccine, a few days later I got a text from the GP, so booked with them, as they have been excellent on covid jabs.

However, that Saturday only half the shots promised had been delivered, they tracked down the other half, mis-delivered to a GP in Littlehampton, and had to send someone over to picked them up, so we were in a bloody queue for an hour.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 21, 2021)

As others have said, texts galore telling me to get my booster now I’ve been done. Still can’t book a flu jab with my gp though. I assume they just haven’t got any. 

I’m entitled to a free flu jab. Will it be free if I just turn up at a pharmacy?


----------



## Cloo (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm slightly confused as to whether I'm eligible for booster (in 40s) - is it only the case if 6 months has elapsed since I had my 2nd jab (in which case I'd have to wait until end December)?


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 21, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I'm slightly confused as to whether I'm eligible for booster (in 40s) - is it only the case if 6 months has elapsed since I had my 2nd jab (in which case I'd have to wait until end December)?


I think you can book it now, but the appointment might not be until late December.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 21, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> As others have said, texts galore telling me to get my booster now I’ve been done. Still can’t book a flu jab with my gp though. I assume they just haven’t got any.
> 
> I’m entitled to a free flu jab. Will it be free if I just turn up at a pharmacy?



If you are entitled to it, yes, it's free pharmacies.

It's useful if you you know your NHS no., but they can cope without it.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 21, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I think you can book it now, but the appointment might not be until late December.


That was my best guess! I'll take a look from tomorrow if I remember, or else wait for NHS app to nudge me.

I'm having flu jab on Tuesday as work offered us vouchers, so thought I might as well.


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 21, 2021)

Might as well?, would you have bothered if you didnt get a voucher?
strange priorities


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 21, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Might as well?, would you have bothered if you didnt get a voucher?
> strange priorities


Fuck off Russ.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 21, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Might as well?, would you have bothered if you didnt get a voucher?
> strange priorities



I don't think Cloo is old enough for a free NHS flu jab, and like most people under 50 wouldn't pay £12-15 for one, when the government/NHS doesn't think they are at enough risk to have it, but if the employer pays for it, why not?


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 21, 2021)

Now they've added the over 40s to the booking system, I'll be checking if anyone else at work needs a covid booster or their flu jag.
They'll get the same paid time off etc as per the provisions for getting the main two covid jabs.

And I need to chase up whether one guy has got his new specs on order (yet)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I don't think Cloo is old enough for a free NHS flu jab, and like most people under 50 wouldn't pay £12-15 for one, when the government/NHS doesn't think they are at enough risk to have it, but if the employer pays for it, why not?


Yeah, my place does the same.  It's better for everyone is as many people get vaccinated as possible as it should reduce the risk of transmission.  Of course employers probably just want to reduce sick absence, but if they're paying for the vaccine why shouldn't people take it.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 22, 2021)

Just booked for the 2nd week in December


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 22, 2021)

When did "jag" become a thing, btw?


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> When did "jag" become a thing, btw?


Scottish (& some parts of Northern England) terminology.

Last year or two I've been using the terms interchangeably.
[Prompted by at least one of the local practice / community nurses]


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 22, 2021)

I’m off for my stabbing this evening, mr dovy 19th December


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 22, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> Got appointment at Montgomery Hall


Does anyone know if there is a safe place to leave your bike at Montgomery Hall?


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 22, 2021)

Can't decide when to get another jab. I've had the virus itself, and one 'booster' jab way back in March, 12 months after the first infection. I guess I should probably wait until next March to make it an annual affair.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> Can't decide when to get another jab. I've had the virus itself, and one 'booster' jab way back in March, 12 months after the first infection. I guess I should probably wait until next March to make it an annual affair.



I'd get one now if I was you.  A little more immunity over the winter would be a good thing.  For most people it would be waning a little by this point.


----------



## Sue (Nov 22, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> Can't decide when to get another jab. I've had the virus itself, and one 'booster' jab way back in March, 12 months after the first infection. I guess I should probably wait until next March to make it an annual affair.


So you've had one vaccination? Why wouldn't you get the second ASAP?


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 22, 2021)

Sue said:


> So you've had one vaccination? Why wouldn't you get the second ASAP?



I've had the actual virus, so my immunity will be better than anyone who's only had vaccinations - my immune system has had a lot more of the virus to 'play with' and figure out than just the spike protein contained in most vaccines. In many countries you weren't even able to have the vaccine initially if you'd already had a confirmed infection. I felt kinda guilty grabbing a shot in March when they were in low supply, but less so now there's a lot more supply.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tried to book my booster but I'm too early. I think I need to come back next month (assuming it becomes available after five from the last vaccine?)


----------



## Sue (Nov 22, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> I've had the actual virus, so my immunity will be better than anyone who's only had vaccinations - my immune system has had a lot more of the virus to 'play with' and figure out than just the spike protein contained in most vaccines. In many countries you weren't even able to have the vaccine initially if you'd already had a confirmed infection. I felt kinda guilty grabbing a shot in March when they were in low supply, but less so now there's a lot more supply.


If the advice is to have a second, I'd have the second.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 22, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Tried to book my booster but I'm too early. I think I need to come back next month (assuming it becomes available after five from the last vaccine?)



It's quite clear on the national booking website:

"You can use this service to book an appointment for a booster dose if it's been 152 days (5 months) since your 2nd dose...You'll be offered appointment dates from 182 days (6 months) after the date of your 2nd dose."


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 22, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> Can't decide when to get another jab. I've had the virus itself, and one 'booster' jab way back in March, 12 months after the first infection. I guess I should probably wait until next March to make it an annual affair.


Go get it now, as far as I have read you'll have very high antibody count after another, making you almost superhuman.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 22, 2021)

Jab has been had albeit reluctantly. I booked as I’d been invited to, but the centre initially thought I was too young. Third Pfizer in the arm though after some further questions

ETA it wasn’t me who was reluctant, rather the centre


----------



## weepiper (Nov 22, 2021)

Colleague just had a Pfizer booster after AZ first two shots and says it's 'belted' him. Didn't get any side effects to speak of after the AZ ones. I had AZ and felt really shite both times so am hoping I'll get lucky with the booster although I won't get it til March probably.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 23, 2021)

I finally got my booster-jab-offering letter this morning -- I'll be going pretty soon, that is next Tuesday (30th November) 

And at the unusually convenient (post-work) time of 17:40 ....


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 23, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Colleague just had a Pfizer booster after AZ first two shots and says it's 'belted' him. Didn't get any side effects to speak of after the AZ ones. I had AZ and felt really shite both times so am hoping I'll get lucky with the booster although I won't get it til March probably.


Mrs mx said the same - Pfizer booster after two AZs whacked her.  She was fine after 24 hours.


----------



## l'Otters (Nov 23, 2021)

Had a pfizer booster vaccine 12 days ago. 
Haven’t felt much after effects since 11 days ago, until this evening, the spot where I had the injection is really sore. Can’t think of any mishaps that could have caused a bruise or any other reason for that spot to hurt. 

Odd!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 24, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Mrs mx said the same - *Pfizer booster after two AZs whacked her*.  She was fine after 24 hours.


That's very likely what I'll be up for 

Glad Mrs mx got better quickly anyway.

I'm personally hoping that I encounter no issues, but I've zero idea what proportion who get Pfizer-booster after AZ get any ...


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 24, 2021)

People with appointments are being turned away here, being told they are not eligible for the booster even though the system is allowing them to book. I get that they want the vulnerable to get jabbed first, but why allow bookings to then be turned away at the vax centre


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 24, 2021)

Dovydaitis said:


> People with appointments are being turned away here, being told they are not eligible for the booster even though the system is allowing them to book. I get that they want the vulnerable to get jabbed first, but why allow bookings to then be turned away at the vax centre


That's odd, the system would not let me book until I was eligible ...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 24, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> Had a pfizer booster vaccine 12 days ago.
> Haven’t felt much after effects since 11 days ago, until this evening, the spot where I had the injection is really sore. Can’t think of any mishaps that could have caused a bruise or any other reason for that spot to hurt.
> 
> Odd!


The bill gates nanochips has detected you are an hostile environment and is trying to leave.


William of Walworth said:


> That's very likely what I'll be up for
> 
> Glad Mrs mx got better quickly anyway.
> 
> I'm personally hoping that I encounter no issues, but I've zero idea what proportion who get Pfizer-booster after AZ get any ...


Bar a slightly tender injection site for a couple of days no side effects for me in the same situation.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 24, 2021)

Had the Moderna booster after having had 2 AZ originally... no side-effects at all..  The person in after me seemed very upset. that they were having Moderna.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 24, 2021)

Had a Pfizer booster this morning. First 2 jabs were AZ. 

No issues at all.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 24, 2021)

My armpit feels like it is being jabbed with pokers. Didn’t have this with the first two, it’s quite uncomfortable


----------



## l'Otters (Nov 24, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> That's very likely what I'll be up for
> 
> Glad Mrs mx got better quickly anyway.
> 
> I'm personally hoping that I encounter no issues, but I've zero idea what proportion who get Pfizer-booster after AZ get any ...


Mentioned earlier in this thread; only anecdotal but I had AZ for the first two, pfizer for third. had a reaction to the latter, nausea seasick & shivery, it came on about 24 hours after injection & lasted one long evening but woke up the next day feeling ok.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 25, 2021)

Dovydaitis said:


> My armpit feels like it is being jabbed with pokers. Didn’t have this with the first two, it’s quite uncomfortable


I had this symptom too. Couldn't sleep on that side for a night or two


----------



## girasol (Nov 25, 2021)

Dovydaitis said:


> People with appointments are being turned away here, being told they are not eligible for the booster even though the system is allowing them to book. I get that they want the vulnerable to get jabbed first, but why allow bookings to then be turned away at the vax centre


I got an email inviting me to have my booster even tough I already had it AND my NHS record reflects that.  Makes you think there are two separate systems running concurrently (WHY????), which is reflective of the incompetence that is characteristic of this government.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 25, 2021)

girasol said:


> I got an email inviting me to have my booster even tough I already had it AND my NHS record reflects that.  Makes you think there are two separate systems running concurrently (WHY????), which is reflective of the incompetence that is characteristic of this government.



There's been two basic systems from the start, the GPs with their own various systems, and the NHS national booking system, which was set-up in a rush, and is not compatible with all the different GP systems. The records on vaccines do get aligned, but there tends to be a bit of a lag.

Billions were wasted on a planned integrated IT system for the NHS & GPs, which started under the Blair government and was scrapped in around 2010, so if they had tried to have joined all the systems up, in a rush for the vaccine roll-out, then we would have experienced incompetence.


----------



## LDC (Nov 25, 2021)

And some of it is the resistance (including from plenty on here) for a joined up sharing medical records system. It is a total mess, I see patients and write up notes, and then in A&E the same day often their records can't be seen as it's different systems. Same between some GPs and hospital etc etc. Patients also often don't update their address on their GP record which causes confusion, plus IT incompetence and out-of-date systems. Add in the mix where some stuff is done on paper and some on a computer, and then the paper stuff gets scanned (at some point) and added to your records, and you can see why it's a piecemeal chaotic mess.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 25, 2021)

Given how historically shit the integration of NHS IT is, I'm frankly amazed how well the national vaccine booking system works and links to GP records. The rate of problems and complaints must be minuscule in comparison to the number of vaccinations.


----------



## LDC (Nov 25, 2021)

Yeah that. The fact it works as well as it does flies in the face of everything else NHS IT related.


----------



## Supine (Nov 25, 2021)

Better to be invited multiple times than to be missed off everyone’s lists


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Colleague just had a Pfizer booster after AZ first two shots and says it's 'belted' him. Didn't get any side effects to speak of after the AZ ones. I had AZ and felt really shite both times so am hoping I'll get lucky with the booster although I won't get it til March probably.


I had Moderna booster on Tuesday morning and the side effects hit hard 12 hours later. Spent most of yesterday in bed with flu symptoms including a fever and still feel shit today with headache etc. I also had no real side effects with AZ shots.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 25, 2021)

Side effects seem a bit of a lottery. Was sent to A&E after my first AZ, but had no effects whatsoever after my second. Have my fingers crossed for the booster, I can live with flu-like symptoms but don't want anything weird.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 25, 2021)

Just for a giggle, I’ve had my flu jab today 3 days after my booster. I’m awaiting painful armpit coupled with cold symptoms


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2021)

Dovydaitis said:


> Just for a giggle, I’ve had my flu jab today 3 days after my booster. I’m awaiting painful armpit coupled with cold symptoms


same arm ?


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 25, 2021)

Had my Moderna booster yesterday. First jabs were AZ. 
No ill effects from either.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 25, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> Had my Moderna booster yesterday. First jabs were AZ.
> No ill effects from either.



Exactly the same as my partner (though she only had her Moderna this morning).


----------



## Numbers (Nov 27, 2021)

Just had me booster  (Moderna, AZ 1st time like others) and just waiting to be allowed to leave.

Mrs N had hers y/day, also Moderna, and has had nothing more than a dead arm, she didn’t have any ill effects first time around whereas I did.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 28, 2021)

Just had my Pfizer booster.

Edit: Because I was a big brave boy, I got a sticker 🤓


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 28, 2021)

Happy - had booster last Friday
Sad - I've reached the age deemed necessary to warrant it......!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2021)

By the sounds of it, NOVAVAX are all set to make updated boosters so we may get to try the moth-cell protein tech later  
So long as Peru doesn't run out of Quillaja tree juice ...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 28, 2021)

Had Pfizer booster yesterday after queuing for an hour in the rain in Croydon.   I wondered if that willingness to queue so long and haphazardly was partly omicron generated anxiety


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 28, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Had Pfizer booster yesterday after queuing for an hour in the rain in Croydon.   I wondered if that willingness to queue so long and haphazardly was partly omicron generated anxiety



An hour?   

Was this a walk-in centre, or did you have an appointment?


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 28, 2021)

Hearing lots of people with appointments are queuing for a long time due to lots of walk-ins joining queues. In most places there isn't a separate queue for appointees.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 28, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> By the sounds of it, NOVAVAX are all set to make updated boosters so we may get to try the moth-cell protein tech later


You'll be able to tell who has had such a vaccine, as they'll be strangely attracted to bright lights.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> An hour?
> 
> Was this a walk-in centre, or did you have an appointment?


It was as platinumsage said:  walk in's and appointments in the same queue and no one available to ask who was who 
Really different experience from first and second dose where we were channelled into fairly comfortable indoor waiting spaces with lots of vaccination stations 

If I was a walk in for my first or second jab I think the weather and wait and chaos might have changed my mind on waiting


----------



## Numbers (Nov 28, 2021)

I have been wiped out since having the booster y/day morning.  I fell asleep about 2pm y/day and only woke up for a cpl of hours when my wife got home from a day out.

2am this morning I woke up rattling, mad fever, awful headache, aches everywhere and if I could have cut my arm off I would have it was that painful. 

Still feel achey and shit now.  Wtf like, was the same when I had the original jabs.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 28, 2021)

Numbers said:


> I have been wiped out since having the booster y/day morning.  I fell asleep about 2pm y/day and only woke up for a cpl of hours when my wife got home from a day out.
> 
> 2am this morning I woke up rattling, mad fever, awful headache, aches everywhere and if I could have cut my arm off I would have it was that painful.
> 
> Still feel achey and shit now.  Wtf like, was the same when I had the original jabs.


Only good thing to say is that you must have a strong immune system for that to happen.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 28, 2021)

Had mine yesterday. 
Pfizer like the other 2. 
Feel absolutely fine apart from a slightly achy arm. 
Well, and I am freezing but I think that is more my appallingly insulated flat.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 28, 2021)

Got Pfizer and flu on Sat. Was hoping to be forced to rest but apart from sore arms I've been fine. Looks like work in morning :-(


----------



## Saffy (Nov 29, 2021)

Have just booked mine for 6th Jan but wasn't even given the option for the huge vaccination centre down the road. I was hoping to get it a little sooner but I'll take what I can get!


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm due mine on Friday.

I have an appointment booked, I really hope I don't have to queue or wait.  I had to queue for my first vaccination for over an hour despite being booked in at a certain time.  Due to autism and being in an unknown place with unknown procedures, uncertainty about what was happening, and a general medical stuff phobia - the main feature of which is a massive phobia of needles - I ended up having a bit of a meltdown in the queue.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 29, 2021)

I've had Pfizer for all three now, flu jab too and had a dose of Covid in August so I'm a bit more confident this winter but still a bit tentative about this new variant.

It's been a long hard battle for us all.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 29, 2021)

The booster doesn’t / wouldn’t cause this would it.  2 positive LFTs this morning, still feel dreadful.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 29, 2021)

Numbers said:


> The booster doesn’t / wouldn’t cause this would it.  2 positive LFTs this morning, still feel dreadful.



I don't think the vaccines can result in positive test results, because they don't contain any of the virus.


----------



## 2hats (Nov 29, 2021)

Numbers said:


> The booster doesn’t / wouldn’t cause this would it.  2 positive LFTs this morning, still feel dreadful.


No. UK approved vaccines produce spike. The antigen LFTs [should] test for [regions of] nucleocapsid. You should seek a PCR test.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks, I have one booked this morning.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 29, 2021)

Numbers said:


> The booster doesn’t / wouldn’t cause this would it.  2 positive LFTs this morning, still feel dreadful.



They are ridiculously thin lines on the T. Positive LFTs I've seen have produced deep red lines like you get on the control. 

But probably positive. Get a PCR and good luck.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 29, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> same arm ?


No, different.

Still getting pain in the booster arm pit.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 29, 2021)

Numbers - Agreed, get a PCR [ah, already booked] and good luck.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 29, 2021)

Dovydaitis said:


> No, different.
> 
> Still getting pain in the booster arm pit.



I would report that onto the yellow card scheme.

If there is a distinct point source for the pain, or swelling, I would also try to see [F2F] your GP.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 29, 2021)

Sorry if this has already been covered, but... I had my first shot via an appointment booked through my GP, then got my second at a walk-in clinic. As a result, my GP was sending me texts for a while asking me to book my second shot, and then after a while the central NHS or whoever runs in the walk-in clinics was also sending me texts asking the same thing. I was a bit worried about the recordkeeping but I do seem to be able to get an adequate vaccine pass thing (as far as I can tell, it's just a QR code so fuck knows what it says, and I've not been asked for it that much) so presumably there's proper records somewhere. Anyway, I was wondering whether this might affect me getting called up at the right time for the booster? Although I've just checked now and it looks like my second dose wasn't till late June anyway, so don't think I'm due it for a while yet.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 29, 2021)

Nanker P is Boostered with P


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 29, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered, but... I had my first shot via an appointment booked through my GP, then got my second at a walk-in clinic. As a result, my GP was sending me texts for a while asking me to book my second shot, and then after a while the central NHS or whoever runs in the walk-in clinics was also sending me texts asking the same thing. I was a bit worried about the recordkeeping but I do seem to be able to get an adequate vaccine pass thing (as far as I can tell, it's just a QR code so fuck knows what it says, and I've not been asked for it that much) so presumably there's proper records somewhere. Anyway, I was wondering whether this might affect me getting called up at the right time for the booster? Although I've just checked now and it looks like my second dose wasn't till late June anyway, so don't think I'm due it for a while yet.



It normally takes a while for GP vaccine records to be added to the NHS system, so you should be OK by now.

If your 2nd jab was late June, you can book a booster from 5 months later, to take place after 6 months, so you should be about ready to book one, check the NHS booking site.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 29, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered, but... I had my first shot via an appointment booked through my GP, then got my second at a walk-in clinic. As a result, my GP was sending me texts for a while asking me to book my second shot, and then after a while the central NHS or whoever runs in the walk-in clinics was also sending me texts asking the same thing. I was a bit worried about the recordkeeping but I do seem to be able to get an adequate vaccine pass thing (as far as I can tell, it's just a QR code so fuck knows what it says, and I've not been asked for it that much) so presumably there's proper records somewhere. Anyway, I was wondering whether this might affect me getting called up at the right time for the booster? Although I've just checked now and it looks like my second dose wasn't till late June anyway, so don't think I'm due it for a while yet.


I would suggest you try the NHS booking site ...








						Book or manage a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination
					

Use this service to book a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination or manage your appointments.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## Reno (Nov 29, 2021)

I got my booster yesterday at the vaccination centre in Berlin Tegel. My first two vaccinations were with Pfizer, this one was with Moderna. Got a sore shoulder today, but otherwise I feel alright. Over the last few weeks five of my friends got COVID, all of them vaccinated, one of them already had the booster. At worst they had symptoms of a cold for a few days. I've got the feeling we've all got to go through this at some point, especially with the new variant but after the booster my mind is more at rest.


----------



## Reno (Nov 29, 2021)

Reno said:


> I got my booster yesterday at the vaccination centre in Berlin Tegel. My first two vaccinations were with Pfizer, this one was with Moderna. Got a sore shoulder today, but otherwise I feel alright. Over the last few weeks five of my friends got COVID, all of them vaccinated, one of them already had the booster. At worst they had symptoms of a cold for a few days. I've got the feeling we've all got to go through this at some point, especially with the new variant but after the booster my mind is more at rest.


I spoke too early, now I've got a rising temperature and the shivers. Oh well, at least I get to skip work, lie on the Sofa and watch that Sondheim documentary I had lined up for this evening. I had no symptoms after my Pfizer vaccinations.


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered, but... I had my first shot via an appointment booked through my GP, then got my second at a walk-in clinic. As a result, my GP was sending me texts for a while asking me to book my second shot, and then after a while the central NHS or whoever runs in the walk-in clinics was also sending me texts asking the same thing. I was a bit worried about the recordkeeping but I do seem to be able to get an adequate vaccine pass thing (as far as I can tell, it's just a QR code so fuck knows what it says, and I've not been asked for it that much) so presumably there's proper records somewhere. Anyway, I was wondering whether this might affect me getting called up at the right time for the booster? Although I've just checked now and it looks like my second dose wasn't till late June anyway, so don't think I'm due it for a while yet.


This applies if you are in England, not sure about other countries - but it is a bit of a myth that you need to be "called up" to get your vaccine.  If it is 5 months since your 2nd jab and you are eligible for a booster, you can simply go online and book it without having to wait for a text.

You will be offered appointments from 6 months to the day since your 2nd jab, at various places depending upon available slots.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 29, 2021)

Apparently they have reduced gap to 3 months now but they haven't updated the website yet as i just tried and said i'm not eligable yet. Under old system my 5 months is up on dec 7th and 6 months jan 7th.





__





						Loading…
					





					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 29, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Apparently they have reduced gap to 3 months now but they haven't updated the website yet as i just tried and said i'm not eligable yet. Under old system my 5 months is up on dec 7th and 6 months jan 7th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep similar for a friend, will probably take a couple of days to update the site.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 29, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Apparently they have reduced gap to 3 months now but they haven't updated the website yet as i just tried and said i'm not eligable yet. Under old system my 5 months is up on dec 7th and 6 months jan 7th.



They've advised reducing it to 3 months. It's up to the NHS to decide who that applies to and when. It won't apply to everyone over 18 immediately.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 29, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> They've advised reducing it to 3 months. It's up to the NHS to decide who that applies to and when. It won't apply to everyone over 18 immediately.


I'm 49. As i understand current rules i could start booking after 5 months with first date 6 months. The bbc is saying it is now reduced to 3 months but doesn't give much detail. I will just keep trying the website each day.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 29, 2021)

The NHS or rather NIMS will have to get their act together PDQ.

Update the booking site ...
Most of the hubs around here can't really jab anymore people than the current rate.
More places, open for longer and more "walk-ins" ...


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Had Pfizer booster yesterday after queuing for an hour in the rain in Croydon.   I wondered if that willingness to queue so long and haphazardly was partly omicron generated anxiety



I had mine yesterday at Guys Hospital. No queues and looked a bit empty.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2021)

I had Pfizer booster as my first two shots were AZ.

As happened with first two I was alright on the day of injection but felt shit today. Sore arm and feeling bad.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 29, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> They've advised reducing it to 3 months. It's up to the NHS to decide who that applies to and when. It won't apply to everyone over 18 immediately.





moochedit said:


> I'm 49. As i understand current rules i could start booking after 5 months with first date 6 months. The bbc is saying it is now reduced to 3 months but doesn't give much detail. I will just keep trying the website each day.



The nhs have now put this on their booking website:

The NHS is working on plans to offer:


a booster dose to everyone aged 18 years old and over
a booster dose to people aged 16 years old and over with a severely weakened immune system
booster doses from 3 months after the previous dose - currently it's from 6 months after the previous dose
a 2nd dose to all children aged 12 to 15 years old who are not already eligible
Please note that this is not yet available.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 30, 2021)

FWIW (and only because I mentioned it on this thread y/day), PCR returned negative  
Bit perplexed why 2 x LFTs reported positive, but glad it's not the case.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 30, 2021)

Just now and by the GP herself Smart work and over a 100 done this pm


----------



## Looby (Nov 30, 2021)

Had my Pfizer and flu on Saturday. Was fine apart from sore arms but have had a headache since yesterday and feel a bit rough. I think the headache is sinuses though as I have a bit of tinnitus and am puffy under my eyes.


----------



## Helen Back (Dec 1, 2021)

Booster with Moderna done on Friday (AZ first two shots). Thsi gave me Pretend Flu over the weekend. Then Pretend Cold since Sunday night. Now Wednesday morning and I think I've slowed down with the sniffles. This, coupled with the freezing temps and grey days, has.... not been fun. A bit miserable, to be honest. But worth it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 1, 2021)

Moderna just now. Had AZ for first two and was sick for a week each time. Hoping for better luck this time. 

Total chaos in the pharmacy. A long queue outside with walk-ins thinking they can get their jabs before six months. They couldn't. The computer  says no if you're even one day before six full months, so bear that in mind if you're thinking of doing a walk-in. Basically the rules haven't changed yet.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

Yes that was a main point in the press conference yesterday, but they dressed it up with lots of fighting talk about how they would respond to this challenge, and I dont know if the media effectively passed on the central point about not coming forward if you are pre-6 months until notified.


----------



## bimble (Dec 1, 2021)

Yep, went on the website to try to book myself in last night and it was a no because its not yet quite 6 months . It does feel, as always, like the messaging is a bit of a mess, did not realise i'm supposed to wait until they contact me.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 1, 2021)

There's a highlighted box on the booking website listing the new JCVI guidance, but clearly states -

Please note that this is not yet available.

We'll update this page once the service is updated. Please wait to be contacted by the NHS.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

bimble said:


> Yep, went on the website to try to book myself in last night and it was a no because its not yet quite 6 months . It does feel, as always, like the messaging is a bit of a mess, did not realise i'm supposed to wait until they contact me.


Ultimately they may change the online booking rules before contacting you personally, but when that happens I'm sure we will hear more about it generally.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 1, 2021)

bimble said:


> Yep, went on the website to try to book myself in last night and it was a no because its not yet quite 6 months . It does feel, as always, like the messaging is a bit of a mess, did not realise i'm supposed to wait until they contact me.


Changing to 3 months but they havent updated the web booking system to reflect that yet.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's a highlighted box on the booking website listing the new JCVI guidance, but clearly states -
> 
> Please note that this is not yet available.
> 
> We'll update this page once the service is updated. Please wait to be contacted by the NHS.


They did simalar with the change from 6 to 5 but my brother managed to book at 5 months before they amended the front page.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 1, 2021)

I haven't been paying much attention so I don't exactly know what they said. What they should be doing imo is encouraging everyone who is over 6 months to get themselves in for a walk-in. They're a few million behind still with that cohort, so surely it's right to clear them first.

Problem with waiting for the NHS to contact you is that sometimes they don't. My mum and dad were waiting patiently so I advised them to contact their GP (this was Wales). Who knows how long they would have been waiting otherwise? tbh once you're eligible, my advice is to go get a walk-in if you can.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 1, 2021)

You can try your nhs no and dob on website. They either accept it or they don't. In my case they don't yet but no harm in trying.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 1, 2021)

Even if they dont update site to 3 months i reach 5 months a week today so can start booking for 6.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 1, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I haven't been paying much attention so I don't exactly know what they said. What they should be doing imo is encouraging everyone who is over 6 months to get themselves in for a walk-in. They're a few million behind still with that cohort, so surely it's right to clear them first.
> 
> Problem with waiting for the NHS to contact you is that sometimes they don't. My mum and dad were waiting patiently so I advised them to contact their GP (this was Wales). Who knows how long they would have been waiting otherwise? tbh once you're eligible, my advice is to go get a walk-in.


We dont have Walk in Centres in Wales (or if they do nobody has told us)

Had a moderna booster an hour ago at a big centre, various things I could moan about like a nurse shutting one of only 2 doors open for ventilation and one sat at a laptop the whole 20 minutes I was there with no mask.
(my previous 2 jabs were in the local surgery and a completely different (*good) experience)

But the main impression I got was that they are struggling, it was a big building but only 10 jab stations and queues were taking 15 minutes to get to the door when I was there at 09:30 so by mid day it will be worse.
There will need to be a massive increase in staffing levels to even not fall behind on the 6 month gap for boosters (they already are in Wales), let alone opening it up to all adults and halving the gap since second jab.

The government promises are a fantasy

P.S. Vote changed and so far no nasties


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 1, 2021)

My local area is gearing up. I've had my booster but got this text yesterday
Dear NAME

This is a reminder to book your COVID-19 vaccinations. Please click on the link to book: LINK REMOVED

If you haven't had your booster yet, please book it as soon as possible as our capacity will be limited from next week when the vaccination programme is opened for boosters to all adult patients. 
Thanks,
HUB


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 1, 2021)

I've contacted my local hub, to see if they could do with any extra volunteers - to help with marshalling [I doubt I'm up to actual jabbing].
They'll get back to me, but they have a large pool of volunteers already and plenty of needle operators. 
These are mostly GP practice / community nurses, although the lovely lady who jagged me [just over a couple of weeks ago] is actually a midwife and also does jags at the "Centre of Life" hub in Newcastle/Tyne.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

One of the other things mentioned in yesterdays press conference is that they are looking at scrapping or reducing the 15 minute post-vaccination wait, in order to increase throughput.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 1, 2021)

To add re being contacted by the NHS, of course the people who are most likely to be missed by the system are old people like my parents, who expect to be contacted either by letter or by (thick)phone. Automated email systems and smartphone apps don't cater for them.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 1, 2021)

elbows said:


> One of the other things mentioned in yesterdays press conference is that they are looking at scrapping or reducing the 15 minute post-vaccination wait, in order to increase throughput.


I was directed to the waiting area, but given the lack of ventilation and number of people present, I walked straight out. It all felt like the riskiest place I've been in for the whole pandemic (I work alone apart from 2 assistants I see some days and have my own Transport.)
Far more dodgy than my rare trips to Tesco, I might be wrong in my assessment but that's how it felt probably because of the sheer amount of time it was taking (they were using that airport style zig-zag queing system _inside_ the hall and the waiting area was just spaced seats next to the queing and jabbing area all in the same open plan hall, it felt like Covid fucking central


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

Yes due to my ability to effectively hide away from almost all human contact during this pandemic, going to get vaccinated has been the riskiest thing I've done, albeit with really obvious upsides. I've tried to fiddle with the timing of when I got vaccinated in order to avoid periods where infection rates were especially high, but this has not been easy during the vaccine era due to the lack of other measures left in place by the government.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 1, 2021)

elbows said:


> One of the other things mentioned in yesterdays press conference is that they are looking at scrapping or reducing the 15 minute post-vaccination wait, in order to increase throughput.


My 2nd jab back in july they told me to wait in my car when i asked them about that. Was different place to my 1st.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

Having had AZ for his primary doses, when my Dad went and got a Pfizer booster he was entirely unaware of what the 15 minute thing was for and left instead. Good thing he didnt have a reaction whilst driving.


----------



## Sue (Dec 1, 2021)

elbows said:


> Having had AZ for his primary doses, when my Dad went and got a Pfizer booster he was entirely unaware of what the 15 minute thing was for and left instead. Good thing he didnt have a reaction whilst driving.


I'm surprised that was possible. Place I went (GP run) was very strict with checking people post jab and funnelling them into the waiting bit if they were Pfizer and then calling your name when you were good to go


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 1, 2021)

had Pfizer at Montgomery Hall, no queue, no wait, wasn't told to wait 15 mins after so just walked out.

No adverse reactions apart from slightly sore shoulder


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2021)

I had my Pfizer booster late morning and I was told to wait, but the two staff were clearly keen to get off on their break so I was able to do a runner - but I'm not prone to allergic reactions and  I wasn't driving ...

I'm getting an ache in my shoulder now that I'm thinking about it 

Overall, the flu jab after effects persisted a lot longer than the Pfizer ...


----------



## liquidindian (Dec 1, 2021)

Got my Pfizer jag today, no chance of leaving before my ten minute wait, what with my bike helmet and folded bike with me. They made sure I stuck around.

There were a whole bunch of walk-ins chancing their arm (as it were) on getting one with the reduced wait, but they were all turned away as the official guidance hasn't changed yet.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 1, 2021)

Sue said:


> I'm surprised that was possible. Place I went (GP run) was very strict with checking people post jab and funnelling them into the waiting bit if they were Pfizer and then calling your name when you were good to go


Place i went for 1st jab was very strict about 15 mins and had a waiting room for it with people watching you but i had my 2nd jab at a different place and i had to ask them about the 15 mins and they didn't seem that bothered and  just said "if you are driving wait in your car".


----------



## Sue (Dec 1, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Place i went for 1st jab was very strict about 15 mins and had a waiting room for it with people watching you but i had my 2nd jab at a different place and i had to ask them about the 15 mins and they didn't seem that bothered and  just said "if you are driving wait in your car".


Round here car ownership is very low so I'm guessing most people walked/got the bus (both centres I went to were on main bus routes).


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 1, 2021)

Sue said:


> I'm surprised that was possible. Place I went (GP run) was very strict with checking people post jab and funnelling them into the waiting bit if they were Pfizer and then calling your name when you were good to go


Leaving aside the medical rasons for waiting, there is absolutely no way they can force you to wait, I waited in my car with my partner rather than spend another 15 minutes in a packed hall

rasons?...raisins?


----------



## Sue (Dec 1, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Leaving aside the medical rasons for waiting, *there is absolutely no way they can force you to wai*t, I waited in my car with my partner rather than spend another 15 minutes in a packed hall
> 
> rasons?...raisins?


Well of course there's not. elbows was talking though about his father being unaware he was meant to wait and I was saying I was surprised about that. (And you know medical reasons seem like a good reason to wait whatever.)


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

Sue said:


> Well of course there's not. elbows was talking though about his father being unaware he was meant to wait and I was saying I was surprised about that. (And you know medical reasons seem like a good reason to wait whatever.)


Specifically he was unaware of the reason for waiting because he hadnt had that with earlier AZ vaccines, so I only got to explain the reason after it was too late.

I just found the text message he sent me at the time: 



> Just as good as previous jabs although they wanted me to stay for 15 minutes after jab!! I politely declined.


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2021)

Epona said:


> This applies if you are in England, not sure about other countries - but it is a bit of a myth that you need to be "called up" to get your vaccine.  If it is 5 months since your 2nd jab and you are eligible for a booster, you can simply go online and book it without having to wait for a text.
> 
> You will be offered appointments from 6 months to the day since your 2nd jab, at various places depending upon available slots.



I should add that since I posted this, they are now saying (due to there being a bit of a rush on and queues) to wait until you are told to book.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 1, 2021)

Just booked the first available appointment at a centre that I can get to by bike (don't have a car) which is the 18th of December. My teenage boys had their flu vaccination at school today.


----------



## 20Bees (Dec 2, 2021)

I had my booster earlier at a Lloyds pharmacy (AZ first two, Pfizer booster). There were 8 chairs set out in a waiting area for the 15 mins post-jab, three people occupying them during the time I was there. The pharmacist and the woman checking people in had a brief conversation, in our earshot, that they were gasping for a coffee and both disappeared out the back, leaving the last three of us to discharge ourselves - after 12 minutes, still felt naughty though! No after effects so far.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 2, 2021)

Sue said:


> I'm surprised that was possible. Place I went (GP run) was very strict with checking people post jab and funnelling them into the waiting bit if they were Pfizer and then calling your name when you were good to go


My place today wasn't bothered. After 15 minutes, a couple of us in the waiting room went and asked. I think the bloke was surprised we were still there. 

They were mega busy tbf. And he was jabbing at a tremendous rate. I was the first in our batch and he did about 10 in the time I was waiting. Would have been more but he had to turn a few away cos they weren't due yet. And they all sought explanations. Bit annoying that. Be aware that you're holding things up! jab jab jab jab jab...


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 2, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Would have been more but he had to turn a few away cos they weren't due yet. And they all sought explanations. Bit annoying that. Be aware that you're holding things up! jab jab jab jab jab...



It's a bit of a shit-show really with the big announcement of broadening availability several days ago, but with the NHS booking system yet to be updated, which leaves walk-in places in a bit of a grey area.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 2, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> It's a bit of a shit-show really with the big announcement of broadening availability several days ago, but with the NHS booking system yet to be updated, which leaves walk-in places in a bit of a grey area.


Yeah obviously didn't check with the IT dept before announcing it! (That said i'm not sure why it's taking so long to update it)


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 2, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Yeah obviously didn't check with the IT dept before announcing it! (That said i'm not sure why it's taking so long to update it)



It's not just IT, but deciding which groups to gradually expand the rollout to.

Not helped by George Freeman the science minister on Sky News this morning telling everyone over 18 to ring their GP now for their booster.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 2, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> It's not just IT, but deciding which groups to gradually expand the rollout to.
> 
> Not helped by George Freeman the science minister on Sky News this morning telling everyone over 18 to ring their GP now for their booster.


I know there are other issues besides IT but i'm over 40 so under old system I already qualify after 6 months and can book after 5. I reach 5 months next monday. But its supposed to be reducing from 6 to 3 months meaning i should be able to book now but site is not updated yet to reflect the changes. Anyway hopefully i can book on monday but if still not updated i guess it would only offer me dates after 6 months.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 2, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> It's not just IT, but deciding which groups to gradually expand the rollout to.
> 
> Not helped by George Freeman the science minister on Sky News this morning telling everyone over 18 to ring their GP now for their booster.



Yep, that was mad, not just because it'll take time to work down the age groups, but because most GP ask people not to call them and jam the lines, but wait to be contacted.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 2, 2021)

moochedit said:


> I know there are other issues besides IT but i'm over 40 so under old system I already qualify after 6 months and can book after 5. I reach 5 months next monday. But its supposed to be reducing from 6 to 3 months meaning i should be able to book now but site is not updated yet to reflect the changes. Anyway hopefully i can book on monday but if still not updated i guess it would only offer me dates after 6 months.



It might be, for example, that they'll reduce the gap to three months for the over 50s first. Presumably they're taking their time having lots of meetings to decide in which order to do things.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 2, 2021)

Had my booster yesterday at the Open University in Milton Keynes.  It was very well organised, but extremely busy and I had to queue for quite a while.  Sore arm today, but no other effects.  My husband had his too, and is feeling really rough today.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 2, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> It's a bit of a shit-show really with the big announcement of broadening availability several days ago, but with the NHS booking system yet to be updated, which leaves walk-in places in a bit of a grey area.


It's totally mad. There are around 10 million or so people due their booster now at six months or longer. Do them first ffs! 

This government loves to announce what it would like to do, rather than what it is doing. 

I'm feeling rough as fuck today after Moderna jab yesterday. Stoopid body.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 2, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> It might be, for example, that they'll reduce the gap to three months for the over 50s first. Presumably they're taking their time having lots of meetings to decide in which order to do things.


You may be right about that. Annoyingly i'm just under 50 by a few months! Anyway i guess if i book a 6 month one next week they may contact me later to say i can bring it forward. We'll see.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 2, 2021)

moochedit said:


> You may be right about that. Annoyingly i'm just under 50 by a few months! Anyway i guess if i book a 6 month one next week they may contact me later to say i can bring it forward. We'll see.



See it as a rare opportunity to wish you were older. It's like being 17 again.


----------



## LDC (Dec 2, 2021)

Re: the waiting/monitoring for the jabs, iirc the difference is:

AZ: no driving for 10 minutes but no need to be watched, due to possible needle/jab related wooziness not allergic reaction. Hence can leave/sit in car on your own.
Pfizer: 15 minutes monitoring is due to a _very _rare adverse and swift allergic reaction to an ingredient in this jab (the PEG iirc). Supposed to be in separate area where someone watches you.

Given loads of volunteers and things are complex and change sometimes people probably get advice mixed up.

Also makes sense to scrap the 15 min monitored wait post mRNA jab, it's something from early days and is massively over cautious from a very few allergic reactions.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 2, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Re: the waiting/monitoring for the jabs, iirc the difference is:
> 
> AZ: no driving for 10 minutes but no need to be watched, due to possible needle/jab related wooziness not allergic reaction. Hence can leave/sit in car on your own.
> Pfizer: 15 minutes monitoring is due to a _very _rare adverse and swift allergic reaction to an ingredient in this jab (the PEG iirc). Supposed to be in separate area where someone watches you.
> ...


Interesting. I was AZ for my 1st and 2nd jabs but at 2 different centers. So it looks like the first place i went to was mixed up and applied the pfizer rules.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 2, 2021)

Had mine yesterday afternoon. First 2 were AZ, had very minimal side effects.

Flu jab last Friday was absolutley fine afterwards.

Moderna for my booster. It's much worse. My arm aches much more and I stupidly had it in my left arm preventing me sleeping on that side. Woke this morning with a stiff neck feeling really anxious and thinking fuck doing this again.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 2, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> This government loves to announce what it would like to do, rather than what it is doing.



If you actually watch the announcement, during Monday's press conference, it was one of those rare occasions when Johnson was actually very clear, in explaining the new advice from the JVCI, that the target set is to offer a booster to all these people by the end of January, as with the first jabs they'll be working through people by age groups, going down in 5 year bands, so even if you had your 2nd jab over 3 months ago, please don't try to book until the NHS says it's your turn.

And, of course, this was widely reported by the media. 

Not sure how it could be any clearer TBH.  🤷‍♂️ 

Which, is why that minister on Sky this morning claiming anyone over 18 should contact their GP now, is a total fuckwit.


----------



## 20Bees (Dec 2, 2021)

I slept well last night after yesterday’s Pfizer booster, don’t feel at all unwell this morning but my arm is really painful, heavy and achy, and horribly tender at the injection site although no visible swelling or bruising.


----------



## LDC (Dec 2, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Interesting. I was AZ for my 1st and 2nd jabs but at 2 different centers. So it looks like the first place i went to was mixed up and applied the pfizer rules.



Some places (GPs especially I bet) are also probably a bit over-cautious and if they have the space and workers might just be keeping it simple and doing the same for everything.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 2, 2021)

I am supposed to be eligible to book today, but it says I'm not. 5 months since second vaccination. Any ideas?


----------



## Supine (Dec 2, 2021)

Only asked to wait after my flu jab. So did some Christmas shopping in boots. They probably kept me so that I’d spend money


----------



## [62] (Dec 2, 2021)

Pfizer on Tuesday morning. Felt fine rest of the day, bar a bit of arm-ache, but yesterday was a major struggle. Just ached all over, really lethargic. Had an uncomfortable night of temperature going up and down, but okay again today.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 2, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I am supposed to be eligible to book today, but it says I'm not. 5 months since second vaccination. Any ideas?


Are you over 40? 

My brother was able to book on the 5 month date.


----------



## elbows (Dec 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> If you actually watch the announcement, during Monday's press conference, it was one of those rare occasions when Johnson was actually very clear, in explaining the new advice from the JVCI, that the target set is to offer a booster to all these people by the end of January, as with the first jabs they'll be working through people by age groups, going down in 5 year bands, so even if you had your 2nd jab over 3 months ago, please don't try to book until the NHS says it's your turn.
> 
> And, of course, this was widely reported by the media.
> 
> ...


You've missed the point, one I agree with littlebabyjesus about and will expand on further in a moment.

The point isnt how clear or unclear Johnson was (and that press conference was on Tuesday by the way, the Monday one was the JCVI one). The point is that as usual the government want to rely on vaccines, and big talk about vaccines and massive booster programme acceleration, to fill in the gap where other action should be found. They did a few other things but most of the reasonable stuff they could do now in a precautionary way given Omicron is stuff they really dont want to do. So they choose to respond to the clamour for action by making loud noises about vaccines instead. Even when they arent actually ready to expand the booster campaign in a meaningful way yet.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 2, 2021)

Booking site - Not been updated, yet









						Book or manage a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination
					

Use this service to book a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination or manage your appointments.




					www.nhs.uk
				




Still showing the JCVI notice :-
_Latest JCVI guidance_​_
The NHS is working on plans to offer:
_

_a booster dose to everyone aged 18 years old and over_
_a booster dose to people aged 16 years old and over with a severely weakened immune system_
_booster doses from 3 months after the previous dose - currently it's from 6 months after the previous dose_
_a 2nd dose to all children aged 12 to 15 years old who are not already eligible_
_Please note that this is not yet available.

We'll update this page once the service is updated. Please wait to be contacted by the NHS._


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 2, 2021)

Today is being branded as "Boost Day". Perhaps they're using it as a final push for those already eligible before expanding tomorrow:


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 2, 2021)

elbows said:


> You've missed the point, one I agree with littlebabyjesus about and will expand on further in a moment.
> 
> The point isnt how clear or unclear Johnson was (and that press conference was on Tuesday by the way, the Monday one was the JCVI one). The point is that as usual the government want to rely on vaccines, and big talk about vaccines and massive booster programme acceleration, to fill in the gap where other action should be found. They did a few other things but most of the reasonable stuff they could do now in a precautionary way given Omicron is stuff they really dont want to do. So they choose to respond to the clamour for action by making loud noises about vaccines instead. Even when they arent actually ready to expand the booster campaign in a meaningful way yet.



There's been a number of posts commenting on unclear messaging over the booster jabs, that the NHS site hasn't been updated, and that people are turning up at walk-in centres when they shouldn't be.

That's what I was responding to, on a thread about booster jabs, I didn't miss any point.



> making loud noises about vaccines instead. Even when they arent actually ready to expand the booster campaign in a meaningful way yet.



They made clear this was the plan going forward, and explained it would take time to expand the vaccination programme to cope with it.


----------



## elbows (Dec 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's been a number of posts commenting on unclear messaging over the booster jabs, that the NHS site hasn't been updated, and that people are turning up at walk-in centres when they shouldn't be.
> 
> That's what I was responding to, on a thread about booster jabs, I didn't miss any point.


You chose to make your point by responding to a post that said "This government loves to announce what it would like to do, rather than what it is doing." so I stand by what I said.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 2, 2021)

elbows said:


> You chose to make your point by responding to a post that said "This government loves to announce what it would like to do, rather than what it is doing." so I stand by what I said.



Which was posted in reply to -



platinumsage said:


> It's a bit of a shit-show really with the big announcement of broadening availability several days ago, but with the NHS booking system yet to be updated, which leaves walk-in places in a bit of a grey area.



The conversation was clearly about the booster roll-out,  so I stand by what I said.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 2, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Are you over 40?
> 
> My brother was able to book on the 5 month date.


No, I'm 39. Really keen to get booster as working in a developing country early next year so want to get it before I go. I thought everyone could book after 5 months. I'm also asthmatic. Can I just tick one of the boxes and book? Or maybe I'll be able to use a walk in centre?


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 2, 2021)

miss direct said:


> No, I'm 39. Really keen to get booster as working in a developing country early next year so want to get it before I go. I thought everyone could book after 5 months. I'm also asthmatic. Can I just tick one of the boxes and book? Or maybe I'll be able to use a walk in centre?


It's not really rolled out to everyone yet. They're still operating at over 40's and book for the 6 months.
so for eg Chemistry will turn 40 this month and his 6 months is near the end of january. He's not been able to book yet. and his level of asthma doesn't give priority either.

In theory it's opening up soon (and becoming three months?) but presumably they need to increase capacity to accommodate...


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 2, 2021)

miss direct said:


> No, I'm 39. Really keen to get booster as working in a developing country early next year so want to get it before I go. I thought everyone could book after 5 months. I'm also asthmatic. Can I just tick one of the boxes and book? Or maybe I'll be able to use a walk in centre?



No you can't book yet, it says so on the NHS booking site:



Wait until details of the expanded rollout are announced.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> They are ridiculously thin lines on the T. Positive LFTs I've seen have produced deep red lines like you get on the control.
> 
> But probably positive. Get a PCR and good luck.


This ^

We have to report the faint pink lines as positive and refer for PCR.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 2, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Not helped by George Freeman the science minister on Sky News this morning telling everyone over 18 to ring their GP now for their booster.


I got a text from my GP the other days asking people not to ring for exactly that reason.  No doubt GPs across the country have been bombarded with calls.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 2, 2021)

miss direct said:


> No, I'm 39. Really keen to get booster as working in a developing country early next year so want to get it before I go. I thought everyone could book after 5 months. I'm also asthmatic. Can I just tick one of the boxes and book? Or maybe I'll be able to use a walk in centre?


No currently age 40 and above with 5 months after 2nd jab before you can book with first date available 6 months after 2nd jab. (Supposed to be changing to 3 months but booking site not updated yet)

I think there are exceptions for people with certain medical conditions but i don't know details.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 2, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I got a text from my GP the other days asking people not to ring for exactly that reason.  No doubt GPs across the country have been bombarded with calls.


I'd never phone the nhs about it. I prefer to do it online anyway. That way if it says i'm not yet eligabel i have only wasted my own time.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 2, 2021)

When I was hoping to book my booster, I kept checking the site.
I got an appointment by doing that way in advance of the text.
[It might have let me in a couple of days early, as it was just after one of the updates ref age band changes]


----------



## elbows (Dec 2, 2021)

New data is available on the UK dashboard as of today.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 2, 2021)

Booked last night for 5 January


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 2, 2021)

Just a follow up  30 hours post-moderna booster, apart from slightly tender around jab site no discernible side effects, did a normal days work


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 2, 2021)

Had mine yesterday. No problems apart from a sore shoulder


----------



## zora (Dec 3, 2021)

Just been for my Pfizer booster.

Started writing a lengthy post about the disorganisation at the hospital when after a 50 minute wait it looked like it might be closer to 2 hours - but in the end I was out 1 hour + 20 mins after my appointed time, including the 15 minute wait, so would feel churlish to complain given the massive logistical effort.

Just hope that my cosy Christmassy weekend plans with b/f don't get scuppered by side effects.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 3, 2021)

Thankfully my sore arm hasn't lasted longer than 48 hours and I could sleep on my left side by 6am this morning. Hope others are as fortunate and don't suffer too much.


----------



## Epona (Dec 3, 2021)

Had my 3rd jab just over an hour ago.

1st 2 were AZ, this time I got Moderna.

Will update on 5G status and download/upload speeds in due course...


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 3, 2021)

TY for voting Epona

Shechemite zora and Part 2

Just checking that you've voted in the poll ... ?


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 3, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 3, 2021)

Shechemite said:


> Yes.


Thanks !


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 3, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Thanks !


Aye me.too


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 3, 2021)

31% still not had the booster, I should help to reduce that, tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 3, 2021)

I am 44 and have been allowed to book for my booster at 18 weeks gap since my second dose. Scotland. It'll be the week before Christmas.


----------



## Epona (Dec 4, 2021)

16 hours later and I am still in the "smug club" - sore upper arm but nothing else of note.  I did head to bed quite early but I was feeling a nice cosy sort of sleepy rather than fatigued, and slept really well.


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 4, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> I'll have a third one when everybody in the world has had (or been offered) two. Apart from the very vulnerable,  I think it's immoral for the uk and other wealthy nations to offer third doses to their already privileged populations while so many people on Earth remain unvaccinated. We should refuse en masse out of solidarity, there's no good reason not to. I'm pretty horrified that otherwise healthy Britons are lining up for a third injection instead of insisting one after another the rest of the world gets a second, or first.
> 
> I'm amazed there is not more shouting about this.



Reluctantly.. just had my booster, I'm sitting waiting my 15 mins...

After several calls from my GP surgery plus my boss hassling me for weeks, I've given in and had the booster. It'll shut everyone up, and the final straw was my son wanting to see me 'be brave'. So now he's impressed, my boss will be happy, and I can once again be a good example to the staff I train.

I'm still unhappy it's going this way and that our rich first-world lives are once again / as usual worth the most, but swimming against such a strong tide is a waste of energy


----------



## Leafster (Dec 4, 2021)

Had my booster about an hour and half ago. Quite surprised there wasn't a queue but I think my centre isn't doing walk-ins. I turned up at the allotted time, walked straight in, had the jab and then sat down to wait for 15 minutes. 

I'd previously had the AZ for first and second doses but had Pfizer this time. 

It did look as though the staff were keeping a very close eye on those waiting the 15 minutes. One bloke kept closing his eyes and I could see someone waiting to "pounce" if something more happened.

I had side-effects with the first AZ for about 24 hours but not the second. I'm hoping I won't have any with the Pfizer but I guess I'll just have to wait to see.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 4, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> Reluctantly.. just had my booster, I'm sitting waiting my 15 mins...
> 
> After several calls from my GP surgery plus my boss hassling me for weeks, I've given in and had the booster. It'll shut everyone up, and the final straw was my son wanting to see me 'be brave'. So now he's impressed, my boss will be happy, and I can once again be a good example to the staff I train.
> 
> I'm still unhappy it's going this way and that our rich first-world lives are once again / as usual worth the most, but swimming against such a strong tide is a waste of energy


What made it easier for me was so that I could thumb my nose at the antivaxxers I encounter on Paltalk - one of whom trolled me about it  immediately omicron became a thing ...


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 4, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I still sometimes am aware of the injection side
> 
> What made it easier for me was so that I could *thumb my nose at the antivaxxers I encounter* on Paltalk - one of whom trolled me about it  immediately omicron became a thing ...



This has occurred to me, too, and it is a decent enough silver lining


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 4, 2021)

The actual tipping point was being told I won't be able to do care and support work any more if I don't get the booster soon. I could still train because it's not frontline work, but I'd no longer be deployable to Support, HCA or Senior shifts. I'm fully vaccinated so I pass the November deadline, but soon will come a booster deadline too. I've been officially Politely Asked to get mine by the end of the year, or be restricted to training only from January. That's not a sacrifice I'm prepared to make, not when it's for something that's not going to happen anyway. And, also in solidarity with all the people I work with who don't have the luxury of that choice.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 4, 2021)

I've just been pfizered, hopefully this will boost my super powers to beat the omicron monster.

Just doing my 15 minute wait now. ETA - AZ for the 1st & 2nd doses.

10 minutes in the queue, so not too bad, this GP hub has 5 jabbers and are planning to do 700 people today!

At £15 per jab, that over £10000! [corrected]


----------



## a_chap (Dec 4, 2021)

Had mine this week, so that's two Pfizers and a Moderna.

I'd describe my body's reaction to them as poorly, poorlier and poorliest.   

Not looking forward to Covid19 vaccinations becoming a regular thing, but I'd still fight to be at the had the queue nonetheless.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 4, 2021)

Back home again, I have to say how very impressed I am with how my GP surgery is handling things, they operate a hub that services patients from three other surgeries too. 

All the jabbers were nurses this time, and I commented that I thought they had to have a GP on duty just in case, apparently they had three GPs on site getting ahead with normal appointments, so they can run as a vaccination centre 3 days a week, instead of just Sat. & Sun., because of the urgency of getting boosters into arms as quickly as possible.


----------



## redcogs (Dec 4, 2021)

i've had two booster jags due to age and infirmity and being in Scotland?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 4, 2021)

redcogs said:


> i've had two booster jags due to age and infirmity and being in Scotland?



They are doing that in England too for vulnerable people, classed as 1st, 2nd & 3rd doses, plus booster dose.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 4, 2021)

I might have delayed mine for ethical reasons, but I'm still listed as "vulnerable" and I was nabbed when I had my flu jab ...


----------



## redcogs (Dec 4, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They are doing that in England too for vulnerable people, classed as 1st, 2nd & 3rd doses, plus booster dose.


doze 
🤣


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 4, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've just been pfizered, hopefully this will boost my super powers to beat the omicron monster.
> 
> Just doing my 15 minute wait now. ETA - AZ for the 1st & 2nd doses.
> 
> ...


Yes, £10,500 is quite a bit over £1000
Not meaning to be pedantic about it, I only made the correction so as to be sure its realised just how much local GP's businesses  are making out of this whilst a decent Nurses pay increase is of course not affordable, its all about the age old class system


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 4, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Yes, £10,500 is quite a bit over £1000
> Not meaning to be pedantic about it, I only made the correction so as to be sure its realised just how much local GP's businesses  are making out of this whilst a decent Nurses pay increase is of course not affordable, its all about the age old class system


You are assuming that all these GP practices are "trousering" the fees.
I'm going to check, but I think quite a few locally will be paying "bonuses" to the staff involved, or at the very least extra hours or overtime.
PLUS
They also have to use that money to pay for the hire of facilities - such as the hospitality suite I attended - and the extra cleaning involved. [Hire of an emergency equipment inc a 'bed' & screens- just in case someone needs attention].
Not to mention all the "consumables" like needles, syringes, wipes, PPE.
Extra laptops & wifi connection for the "paperwork" 
Staff food & drink, perhaps ...


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 4, 2021)

Yes the money isn't topping up GPs salaries ffs.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 4, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Yes, £10,500 is quite a bit over £1000



Yes, I meant £10,000, a very rare occasion of me posting from my phone, where my fat fingers don't work very well with a small keyboard.



> Not meaning to be pedantic about it, I only made the correction so as to be sure its realised just how much local GP's businesses  are making out of this whilst a decent Nurses pay increase is of course not affordable, its all about the age old class system



They do have costs, they are paying the nurses double time on Saturdays, and triple time on Sundays, plus three marshals, contributions to the costs of setting-up & running the special GP booking system for coastal West Sussex, which includes an online system, and a telephone option, manned 5 days a week, and other things already mentioned above.

Plus, as I mentioned above, my GPs are working weekends on normal appointments, so they can increase vaccination capacity from 2 to 3 days a week.

The Sussex Community NHS Foundation Trust, which runs the mass vaccination centres across East & West Sussex budgeted the same for delivering jabs.


----------



## LDC (Dec 4, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Yes, £10,500 is quite a bit over £1000
> Not meaning to be pedantic about it, I only made the correction so as to be sure its realised just how much local GP's businesses  are making out of this whilst a decent Nurses pay increase is of course not affordable, its all about the age old class system



Having worked and volunteered at a PCN for a GP surgery giving vaccinations I'm laughing at your idea they're loving this and raking money in to top up their salaries or something.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 4, 2021)

Had a Pfizer booster shot this morning after the first two being AZ.  Not sure if a bit lethargic or just being lazy..


----------



## Sue (Dec 4, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Having worked and volunteered at a PCN for a GP surgery giving vaccinations I'm laughing at your idea they're loving this and raking money in to top up their salaries or something.


Yeah I find this really mean spirited tbh. The 'always seeing the worst in everyone/thing/situation' narrative is pretty depressing.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 4, 2021)

The nurse who gave me my booster this morning said she was volunteering on her day off.


----------



## LDC (Dec 4, 2021)

Sue said:


> Yeah I find this really mean spirited tbh. The 'always seeing the worst in everyone/thing/situation' narrative is pretty depressing.



He just seems to spend most of his time on here carping about the NHS tbh, it's dull, and I can fully imagine some Victor Meldrew figure thumping out grumpy whinges about everything health services related.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2021)

Just been contacted by a local Chemist who told me they have had to cancel my booster appointment on Monday due to "supply issues" . They also said I could rock up at any time after Weds and have it done with no appointment.  So I guess I'll rock up later in the week .


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 4, 2021)

Leafster said:


> The nurse who gave me my booster this morning said she was volunteering on her day off.



All the nurses here are volunteering, as in they are not forced to do it, but they still get paid well.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 4, 2021)

Got mine next Wednesday. Getting the flu jab on Monday so am going to have a sore arm by Thursday!


----------



## magneze (Dec 4, 2021)

Got my Pfizer on Wednesday morning. Well organised. 5 minute wait at the beginning and 15 at the end. Arm hurt a bit Wednesday evening for a couple of days. Woke up with no arm pain today so I guess the nano bots are busy elsewhere.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 4, 2021)

Let's not forget GPs & pharmacists get £12.50 per flu jab anyway, so the uplift to £15 per covid jab for the next 2 months, to increase capacity, seems reasonable.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 4, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Let's not forget GPs & pharmacists get £12.50 per flu jab anyway, so the uplift to £15 per covid jab for the next 2 months, to increase capacity, seems reasonable.



My local GP organises "flu jab sessions" in the evenings and on Saturdays, to keep clear of their "normal" work as much as possible. The staff volunteer for the duty, but do get paid or sometimes take TOIL.


----------



## Supine (Dec 4, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> He just seems to spend most of his time on here carping about the NHS tbh, it's dull, and I can fully imagine some Victor Meldrew figure thumping out grumpy whinges about everything health services related.



I suppose it gets him away from the daily Mail comments section for a while


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 4, 2021)

Same old predictable reactionary crap


----------



## Leafster (Dec 4, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> All the nurses here are volunteering, as in they are not forced to do it, but they still get paid well.


She just said she had volunteered to do a half day. I didn't enquire any further so perhaps she will get paid.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 4, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Same old predictable reactionary crap



What?   

You have got mainly very factual and reasonable replies, certainly not 'reactionary crap'.


----------



## magneze (Dec 4, 2021)

Probably self referencing.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 4, 2021)

Had a Moderna booster Thurs am. Was ok the rest of the day but on Fri I gradually felt worse as the day went on - felt weak, cold, then too hot - til about 10pm when I started normalising. Feel absolutely fine today, thankfully - unlike some ppl I've been reading on twitter who say they've been feeling like shit for 4 days!

Had my first jabs at medical centres and was pretty much straight in and out both times. This time I was only offered appoints at chemists so went to one in Camden Town - had to wait 40mins, but at least it was indoors. Mrs F went to a different chemist and had to wait outside in the cold for half an hour!


----------



## 8ball (Dec 4, 2021)

8ball said:


> Had a Pfizer booster shot this morning after the first two being AZ.  Not sure if a bit lethargic or just being lazy..



Update: definitely laziness


----------



## Leafster (Dec 5, 2021)

After yesterday's Pfizer booster I was alert to the possibility of side-effects. I felt fine all evening, had some dinner, watched a bit of TV and went to bed.

I woke in the middle of the night and my arm felt a little sore. I touched the plaster the nurse put on and was shocked to feel a huge lump under it! 

I started panicking, trying to remember what potential side-effects I'd read about. Then I thought about phoning NHS 111 just in case it was something serious. 

I switched the light on to have a closer look. 

Only then did I remember that the nurse had put a large blob of cotton wool under the plaster.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 5, 2021)

Leafster said:


> After yesterday's Pfizer booster I was alert to the possibility of side-effects. I felt fine all evening, had some dinner, watched a bit of TV and went to bed.
> 
> I woke in the middle of the night and my arm felt a little sore. I touched the plaster the nurse put on and was shocked to feel a huge lump under it!
> 
> ...



Wow, you got free cotton wool & a free plaster? 

22 hours after my Pfizer booster, not even a sore arm so far, I hope this continues, I didn't have any side effects at all from my two AZ jabs, but for some reason I am still expecting some after my booster.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 5, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Wow, you got free cotton wool & a free plaster?
> 
> 22 hours after my Pfizer booster, not even a sore arm so far, I hope this continues, I didn't have any side effects at all from my two AZ jabs, but for some reason I am still expecting some after my booster.


I'm on some tablets which dilate the smaller blood vessels under skin so there was a dribble of blood. It didn't last but the nurse thought it best to be safe. 

I had 24 hours of feeling rough with the first AZ jab but nothing after the second. As the booster was Pfizer I didn't know what to expect so I was a little apprehensive.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 5, 2021)

My OH had a bit of blood from their booster, I had a bit more than I expected.
My jabber was a bit annoyed with herself. She was trying to see how many she could do, without the blood spots. I broke a run of what would have been 10 or was it 12 ?
My shoulder isn't exactly well endowed with muscle, as I'm a skinny so-and-so ...


----------



## zora (Dec 5, 2021)

Pfizered on Friday, had a bit of a tender arm for a day, and, just like with the Astra Zenecas, a mild background headache that I couldn't be sure was from the vaccination or from the half-bottle of wine I had. 

All fine today. 

Btw, does anyone know if the booster also takes two weeks to develop antibodies back to the max, or does this happen more quickly? 🤔


----------



## Sue (Dec 5, 2021)

zora said:


> Btw, does anyone know if the booster also takes two weeks to develop antibodies back to the max, or does this happen more quickly? 🤔


I've seen two weeks again but no idea if that's right or not.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 5, 2021)

zora - I asked, and was told "allow two weeks" to recover immunity levels.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome aboard the Borg mojo pixy


----------



## xenon (Dec 5, 2021)

NHS site still says you have to wait til 5 months after second jab.

Speaking to relative the other day, they were saying I should just turn up at a walk in centre. Me, what's the point, queuing for ages then being told I'm too early / they've run out. The walk in place is in the shopping centre. Fuck going there at this time of year as well.

Guess I'll check site again in a week or so. Otherwise not eledgable til mid Jan.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 5, 2021)

Although I've already been boosted, I'll keep checking the NHS site.

I have a number of family, friends & people under 50 working for me ...


----------



## mr steev (Dec 5, 2021)

I had my booster (pfizer) at a walk-in in town yesterday. I got a text from NHS saying to book an appointment a week or so ago, but the earliest on offer was 22nd December, which is a bit too close to Xmas for my liking.

No side effects, apart from a tiny bit tender if I press my arm


----------



## moochedit (Dec 5, 2021)

tried website again today and it let me book my booster for january 5th which is 2 days before my 6 months is up. So keep trying if it says you are not eligibal yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2021)

Have been emailed and texted to invite me to have a booster, but I’ve already had one. Should I get another one?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 5, 2021)

Anyone had bad after effects from booster for a week? 

With booster I've been feeling ill from next day to today. Which has been a week.


----------



## Epona (Dec 5, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Anyone had bad after effects from booster for a week?
> 
> With booster I've been feeling ill from next day to today. Which has been a week.



That seems like a long time for side effects, I would say it's probably more likely that you have by co-incidence caught some other bug doing the rounds - but if I were you I'd phone your GP tomorrow or 111 just to check.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 5, 2021)

I dont think a week of fatigue and mild side effects is that uncommon and for sure it could be caused by the vaccine.

I reckon the nhs booking page will be updated soon to allow boosters to be booked after 3 months etc.

I am wondering whether 4 months is enough time to wait from my second shot, which would be end of December.  I would like to have it by the first week of Jan as will probably hopefully be going to Portugal then, and otherwise will have to wait til February.  Then again, i've had original covid and 2 pfizer jabs already..... not totally sure what to do though.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 5, 2021)

8ball said:


> Update: definitely laziness



Update 2:  a day later the side effects are pretty close to the first AZ jab which I wasn’t expecting.  Joint stiffness, headache, fuzzy brain and new additions of nausea and a bit of tightness in the throat (probably lymph nodes).

Glad I’m not working today.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 5, 2021)

Epona said:


> That seems like a long time for side effects, I would say it's probably more likely that you have by co-incidence caught some other bug doing the rounds - but if I were you I'd phone your GP tomorrow or 111 just to check.



That could be so. I took covid test today and it was negative. 

I did have flu jab last month. 

My partner has had bad cold. 

So maybe having booster just kicked off underlying infection. 

I've managed with flu and vaccine jabs to have not been ill at all during pandemic. Despite working through most of it. So maybe Ive been lucky.


----------



## Flavour (Dec 5, 2021)

Pfizer booster yesterday. Woke up feeling very hot this morning but otherwise fine


----------



## krink (Dec 6, 2021)

Had my 3rd and it was least side-effecty of the lot. Do you have to wait a bit before you can get the flu jab?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 6, 2021)

krink said:


> Do you have to wait a bit before you can get the flu jab?



No, plenty of people are getting them at the same time, in different arms.


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 6, 2021)

Had the Moderna this morning, feeling ok up to now.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 6, 2021)

48 hours since my Pfizer booster, and like my 2 AZ jabs, no side effects whatsoever, not even a sore arm.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 6, 2021)

Had Moderna yesterday, really sore arm today.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 6, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> 48 hours since my Pfizer booster, and like my 2 AZ jabs, no side effects whatsoever, not even a sore arm.
> 
> View attachment 299577


How did your flu jab go? (If you've had one)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 6, 2021)

moochedit said:


> How did your flu jab go? (If you've had one)



Likewise, no reaction.

Same as the vast majority people from both the flu & covid jabs.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 6, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Likewise, no reaction.
> 
> Same as the vast majority from both the flu & covid jabs.


Yep my 2 az jabs and my flu jab were both fine with no side effects for me. My booster isn't until jan5th.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 6, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> No, plenty of people are getting them at the same time, in different arms.



I was asked if I wanted a flu jab when I went for the booster. I said yes and then they asked if I was over 50. Hmm


----------



## moochedit (Dec 6, 2021)

Shechemite said:


> I was asked if I wanted a flu jab when I went for the booster. I said yes and then they asked if I was over 50. Hmm


If you are a few months from 50 they will give you a free nhs flu jab (im 49 but got one).
Otherwise i think you have to pay for the flu one unless you have certain medical conditions.
Why its not the same as covid i don't know.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 6, 2021)

moochedit said:


> If you are a few months from 50 they will give you a free nhs flu jab (im 49 but got one).
> Otherwise i think you have to pay for the flu one unless you have certain medical conditions.
> *Why its not the same as covid i don't know.*



Because, this risk of serious illness and death is a lot lower, plus the NHS & GPs are struggling enough, without putting even more pressure on them to deliver jabs.


----------



## oryx (Dec 6, 2021)

Had the booster today. Pfizer, after two Astra Zenecas. I thought of Leafster as the nurse put the lump of cotton wool onto my arm. Still laughing about that - it's exactly the sort of thing I would do!

Hoping not to get any side effects (luckily I had nothing with the first two).

Have now changed vote.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 6, 2021)

Guess what dickhead turned up a day early for their booster!
Luckily they fit me in straight away and told me to do the walk of stupidity to the nurse 
Currently doing the 15min wait before being let out.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 6, 2021)

moochedit said:


> If you are a few months from 50 they will give you a free nhs flu jab (im 49 but got one).
> Otherwise i think you have to pay for the flu one unless you have certain medical conditions.
> Why its not the same as covid i don't know.



I don’t look anything close to 50!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2021)

So... 

It was originally 6 months between 2nd dose and booster. That was then dropped to 5 months. 

Now the government are saying 3 months but it seems the NHS and vaccination centres are still working on 5 months (unless vulnerable). 

Had a chap come up today who is due his booster (after 5 months) but Boots and all the local places can't fit him in till second week in January. 

Fuck knows...

#worldbeating


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2021)

Moderna yesterday. Feeling it today.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> So...
> 
> It was originally 6 months between 2nd dose and booster. That was then dropped to 5 months.
> 
> ...



Actually, it wasn't dropped to 5 months, that was only for booking appointments, the jab itself was still after the 6 month point.

The NHS site is due to be updated later this week, or by next Monday at the latest, to allow bookings after 3 months for older age groups, then it will roll out to younger age groups in stages, much like the original roll-out.









						COVID-19: NHS booking website to be updated in days as coronavirus booster programme sped up
					

The online booking system for COVID jabs will update no later than 13 December after the PM accepted experts' advice to slash the waiting time for a booster dose from six months to three months, following the discovery of the Omicron variant.




					news.sky.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 7, 2021)

Hope that they can find enough sites. 
The "hub" inn the local market town is not going to be large enough for a mass rollout.
Although they're working very quickly with the people & space that they have.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2021)

Badgers, I'm starting to feel guilty that I haven't volunteered to help with the vaccination ...
What sort of commitment is involved ?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 7, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Hope that they can find enough sites.
> The "hub" inn the local market town is not going to be large enough for a mass rollout.
> Although they're working very quickly with the people & space that they have.



IIRC the plan is to get to an average of 500k jabs a day, it's just under 400K now, but with more pharmacies coming onboard, the extra payments for jabs on Sundays, and the NHS bringing more jabbers back, there's a reasonable chance of getting there.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 7, 2021)

Have booked my booster for next week at a pharmacy near where I work (via the NHS app).
I'm now getting text invites from my local hub, but am holding off the 'I've booked elsewhere' until I've actually had the needle in my arm.

In other news, the guy who sits opposite me has tested positive for Covid (3 LFTs so far & is waiting for a home PCR test to arrive).  He's triple-jabbed, but only had his booster a week or so ago, so I guess it wasn't up to full strength yet.  Anyway, he's fine, though he felt pretty rough over the weekend & now has anosmia.

eta I am doing daily tests as a contact (LFTs and a walk-in PCR which I'm due results on today), but all negative so far.


----------



## Oula (Dec 7, 2021)

Moderna booster done. Just about to leave the waiting area.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 7, 2021)

Badgers

Q for you - any idea how boosters for the currently housebound are dealt with ?

Someone I know broke both wrists a few weeks ago, and were recently discharged back home [from a care facility] and they are still getting carers visiting. They are retired, don't drive and can't walk far atm.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 7, 2021)

I just rang my GP to arrange a flu jab and a booster, flu jab is booked for tomorrow and they said I could do a walk in covid booster the same day as long as it was in my other arm. I chickened out of that but will do a walk in the day after in my other arm. 

Pretty slick that I can get them both done so promptly though. 

Will report back when the booster is done!


----------



## pogofish (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm sitting in the waiting area after getting my flu/booster shot. One in each arm and Moderna this time for the booster. Administered by a military medic, after being screened by a nurse.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 7, 2021)

Moderna just now...posting this handsfree by my extra 5G powers😉


----------



## LDC (Dec 7, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Badgers
> 
> Q for you - any idea how boosters for the currently housebound are dealt with ?
> 
> Someone I know broke both wrists a few weeks ago, and were recently discharged back home [from a care facility] and they are still getting carers visiting. They are retired, don't drive and can't walk far atm.



Their GP should be dealing with them. Whether they are will a bit depend on the GP and how busy they are, and possibly a little bit depending on how vulnerable the patient is. If they're housebound for a bit they could just wait and get it when they're able to get out again.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 7, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Their GP should be dealing with them. Whether they are will a bit depend on the GP and how busy they are, and possibly a little bit depending on how vulnerable the patient is. If they're housebound for a bit they could just wait and get it when they're able to get out again.


Thanks. I'll suggest they tackle their GP.

Their OH is extremely vulnerable - currently awaiting discharge back home from a care facility, after another short hospital visit.


----------



## LDC (Dec 7, 2021)

There might be other options, but all the home visits for jabs I've heard of have been done by GP surgery teams. I think one of the issues is some GPs have stopped doing jabs (or least they did before all teh new booster stuff was announced) and people were expected to go to a centre.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 7, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Badgers, I'm starting to feel guilty that I haven't volunteered to help with the vaccination ...
> What sort of commitment is involved ?


I did volunteer shifts at the local vaccination centre here during the first wave but they put far too many volunteers on a shift and I got fed up with turning up and just standing around with nothing really to do.  Now they keep sending out urgent requests as shifts are short staffed but I (and probably some others) have lost interest.

They also pissed me off when there was a big party planned on the beach and they only wanted men to work the outside slots in case there was trouble. As I and many others pointed out, fielding a posse of older women administering stern motherly admonishments is probably a better tactic for dealing with drunken youths.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Badgers
> 
> Q for you - any idea how boosters for the currently housebound are dealt with ?
> 
> Someone I know broke both wrists a few weeks ago, and were recently discharged back home [from a care facility] and they are still getting carers visiting. They are retired, don't drive and can't walk far atm.


Can you pm me mate as tied up. Will speak to the vaccine boss tomorrow


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Can you pm me mate as tied up. Will speak to the vaccine boss tomorrow


OK ...


----------



## scifisam (Dec 7, 2021)

Shechemite said:


> I was asked if I wanted a flu jab when I went for the booster. I said yes and then they asked if I was over 50. Hmm


Not everyone under 50 is eligible for a free one. Though they gave my daughter (23) one without asking anything extra. She does live with me, and that makes her eligible because of my health, but they didn't check that first - it was so rapid. I think the doctor was basically willing to assume she was eligible and if not, oh well, one less person getting ill or spreading flu around.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 7, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> I did volunteer shifts at the local vaccination centre here during the first wave but they put far too many volunteers on a shift and I got fed up with turning up and just standing around with nothing really to do.  Now they keep sending out urgent requests as shifts are short staffed but I (and probably some others) have lost interest.
> 
> They also pissed me off when there was a big party planned on the beach and they only wanted men to work the outside slots in case there was trouble. As I and many others pointed out, fielding a posse of older women administering stern motherly admonishments is probably a better tactic for dealing with drunken youths.



Yeah. I once worked as a bouncer, which anyone who's ever met me finds hilarious. But it was because I was young and quite small, and often men about to kick off would calm down, because trying to hit me would make them look shit in front of everyone, so it ramped down the tension before my enormous ex-army colleague stepped in if needed. Middle-aged women would be even better.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 7, 2021)

Had my Pfizer booster this afternoon. Arm's a bit sore, let's see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 7, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Had my Pfizer booster this afternoon. Arm's a bit sore, let's see what tomorrow brings.



It brings flying monkeys.


----------



## Poot (Dec 7, 2021)

Sitting in vaccine centre. They make you listen to xmas music for 15 mins before you leave. Cant tell what's side effect and whats a natural reaction to mariah carey.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 7, 2021)

Poot said:


> Sitting in vaccine centre. They make you listen to xmas music for 15 mins before you leave. Cant tell what's side effect and whats a natural reaction to mariah carey.



This has to be illegal.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 7, 2021)

8ball said:


> This has to be illegal.


Cruel & inhumane punishment ?


----------



## oryx (Dec 7, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Had my Pfizer booster this afternoon. Arm's a bit sore, let's see what tomorrow brings.


I kept forgetting I had mine yesterday. 

Until I vigorously and enthusiastically rubbed some fake tan into my arms after the shower.

Hopefully the fake tan won't get down the little needle hole and cause any problems with the 5G.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 7, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Cruel & inhumane punishment ?



Maybe something not quite on a Geneva Convention level, but certainly medical ethics.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 8, 2021)

I was booked in for 31st December but have just looked again and more appointments have opened up. 
Booster appointment for Friday now.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 8, 2021)

Poot said:


> Sitting in vaccine centre. They make you listen to xmas music for 15 mins before you leave. Cant tell what's side effect and whats a natural reaction to mariah carey.


When I had mine yesterday, I asked the lady who jabbed me if I could sit in my car instead. She said I could and gave the other lady policing leavers a shout. I felt like a VIP!


----------



## Oula (Dec 8, 2021)

Arm hurts so much I feel sick when I move it (reminds me of what every step felt like after my foot tattoo). Feel tired and a bit sick in general. Also, I have a headache but i have done for the past few weeks.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 8, 2021)

The NHS website should be updated this morning, so over 40s and vulnerable people will be able to book their booster jabs at 3 months after their second.



> Millions of people in England will be able to book their Covid booster vaccine on Wednesday as the NHS cuts the qualifying time from six months after a second dose to three.
> 
> Every adult aged 40 and over and all those in high-risk groups will be able to arrange their Covid booster jab to take place three months after their second dose as the vaccine programme widens significantly today.
> 
> The online booking system for vaccines will be updated in the morning and details will be updated throughout the day, officials revealed on Tuesday night.











						UK races to deliver booster jabs before Omicron takes hold
					

NHS halves wait for third jab for over-40s from six to three months in ‘boost to booster programme’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 8, 2021)

Mine's later this morning, Mrs  Q is at work so Eldest Q will pop round to run her Dad to the vaccination centre a few miles away, This is touching in one way but scary in another. My parents in their 80's never drive these days but are ferried around when needed by children/grandchildren. My youngest sister took them for their booster jabs. Eldest coming to take me is yet another reminder that I am getting on years and time is catching up with me. She makes any jokes about walking sticks and I will disown her.


----------



## Thora (Dec 8, 2021)

I've stopped paying attention recently so must have missed the info about this - are under 40s supposed to get boosters?  I had my second jab in July.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 8, 2021)

Thora said:


> I've stopped paying attention recently so must have missed the info about this - are under 40s supposed to get boosters?  I had my second jab in July.


40 and over at mo


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 8, 2021)

Thora said:


> I've stopped paying attention recently so must have missed the info about this - are under 40s supposed to get boosters?  I had my second jab in July.



It will be rolled-out to under 40s in time, going down in 5-year age groups, like the first round.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 8, 2021)

Just moved my booster forward from first week Jan to 21 Dec.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 8, 2021)

Having mine at 11am. Had flu jab on Monday & still a bit tender so think I will go for the other arm & have matching soreness in both arms.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 8, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Just moved my booster forward from first week Jan to 21 Dec.


Have they updated it then? (Edit - yes just tried it)


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 8, 2021)

I feel a bit shit this morning. Sore arm, tired, headache, bleh.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 8, 2021)

Just moved mine too, from 29th December up to this weekend.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 8, 2021)

Yep just moved mine from 5th jan to 23rd dec.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 8, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> I feel a bit shit this morning. Sore arm, tired, headache, bleh.


Day after mine, I'm ok. But then, I already had a recurring headache - it hasn't got any worse but my 5G Bill Gates upload hasn't cured it. Which is disaapointing


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 8, 2021)

Just checked the NHS site, ref cupid_stunt 's post upthread.

The front page has been changed, in line with me hearing over the radio news earlier that some of the changes had been implemented from this morning.

_Latest JCVI guidance_​_
The booking system is currently being updated so eligible groups can pre-book a booster dose from 2 months (61 days) after their 2nd dose.

If you are not able to book a booster dose yet, please try again later today or tomorrow.

The NHS is working on plans to offer:
_

_a booster dose to everyone aged 18 years old and over_
_a booster dose to people aged 16 years old and over with a severely weakened immune system_
_a 2nd dose to all children aged 12 to 15 years old who are not already eligible_
_Please note that this is not yet available.

We'll update this page once the service is updated. Please wait to be contacted by the NHS._


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 8, 2021)

I think it's over 40s only at the moment (so nearly everyone on here then ).


----------



## pogofish (Dec 8, 2021)

Poot said:


> Sitting in vaccine centre. They make you listen to xmas music for 15 mins before you leave. Cant tell what's side effect and whats a natural reaction to mariah carey.



In Aberdeen, the centre is the former John Lewis store - So you queue-up in what was mens clothing, get vaccinated in the former seasonal goods area and wait-out your fifteen in Haberdashery, with Christmas music playing!

Mrs Fish was saying that she has been finding it very difficult to book a slot for her booster due to demand and problems verifying her status on their system.  She is fully up to date though.  Her dad was contacted directly and vaccinated by the nurse at his GP, prob due to his age/slight infirmity.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 8, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> I feel a bit shit this morning. Sore arm, tired, headache, bleh.



Much the same but nothing significant or that's stopping me doing anything but a bit warm/fluey, not so much a headache, more like a little tightness behind the eyes, some pain at the injection sites and in my booster arm, I had periods of random wrist/elbow joint pain last night/this morning - where it seems to have moved to my thumb..


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 8, 2021)

pogofish said:


> In Aberdeen, the centre is the former John Lewis store - So you queue-up in what was mens clothing, get vaccinated in the former seasonal goods area and wait-out your fifteen in Haberdashery, with Christmas music playing!
> 
> Mrs Fish was saying that she has been finding it very difficult to book a slot for her booster due to demand and problems verifying her status on their system.  She is fully up to date though.  Her dad was contacted directly and vaccinated by the nurse at his GP, prob due to his age.



Whoever planned this should have made sure the needles were being adminstered in the haberdashery area.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 8, 2021)

gsv is due his on 16th, so he should have recovered from any effects by the time I have mine.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 8, 2021)

My 15 min wait has just begun, fortunately there is no music Xmas or otherwise 
I have had Pfizer this time, last time I had AZ
Eldest has texted me that she has managed to get the last spot on the car park


----------



## Thora (Dec 8, 2021)

I've just been messaged by my GP to book mine (I'm under 40) and have an appointment for January


----------



## weltweit (Dec 8, 2021)

I had my flu jab this morning in my right arm and, because they said as long as it is in the other arm the same day is fine, I did a walk in Moderna Covid Booster in my left, less than an hour later. 

The person giving the booster seemed convinced I will get some side effects (from one or the other) and she swore by Paracetamol so I bought some in case. 

Two less things on my todo list!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 8, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> I feel a bit shit this morning. Sore arm, tired, headache, bleh.


Feel a bit worse now. Really nauseous with an unshiftable headache


----------



## MrSki (Dec 8, 2021)

Decided to go with same arm as the flu vaccine on Monday. Thought there is no point having two sore arms & it currently doesn't feel any worse. I think I had the Pfizer but was not told. Asked another jabee in the 15 minute waiting zone & she said she had the Pfizer so presume the same. Will check my NHS app in a couple of days to be sure.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 8, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I think I had the Pfizer but was not told.


Didn't they give you a business card sized thing with the details written on it? Mine did.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 8, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Didn't they give you a business card sized thing with the details written on it? Mine did.


No not this time. 

Had one for the first two.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 8, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Didn't they give you a business card sized thing with the details written on it? Mine did.



Not this time for me.  I was given a leaflet on the booster and info sheet/tear-off strip of A4 with tick boxes that detailed my age group, combinations of vaccine to be given and the 6-month check, with date of my second vaccination.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 8, 2021)

MrSki said:


> No not this time.
> 
> Had one for the first two.


Didn't give me a business card either this time (I forgot to take the little card with me this time), they did write the batch number on a piece of paper which I've saved on my computer but I imagine it will be visible to the NHS 
almost five and a half hours have passed and no symptoms so far


----------



## weltweit (Dec 8, 2021)

At my place they gave me back my initial card with my first two shots detailed on it and gave me a new one with just this booster detailed on it.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 8, 2021)

zora said:


> Pfizered on Friday



I'm disappointed no one claims to have been modernised yet...


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2021)

weltweit said:


> At my place they gave me back my initial card with my first two shots detailed on it and gave me a new one with just this booster detailed on it.


That's more or less what happened with me. I had to walk up to a desk on the way out to get the new one but they didn't want to see the original card. 

On my previous two visits I was asked to go to the desk on my way out but wasn't for the booster. I just assumed I had to.


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 8, 2021)

Had Moderna on Tuesday morning along with flu jab. Other than some bruise-like soreness in injection sites for 24-36 hours (now gone) no side effects. First two were AZ.

Just in time, I think


----------



## weltweit (Dec 8, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> Had Moderna on Tuesday morning along with flu jab. Other than some bruise-like soreness in injection sites for 24-36 hours (now gone) no side effects. First two were AZ.


Me too (but today), Flu, AZ, AZ, Flu, Mod - hope it works against Omicron ..


steeplejack said:


> Just in time, I think


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 8, 2021)

Very, very rough after my booster yesterday. I've already had a headache or a few weeks, but it's gone into overdrive today and I've got the shivers. And anti-vax relative is visiting shortly, so I will have to say I'm fine to avoid being told the booster will probably see me off


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 8, 2021)

Just tried to book a booster for a friend:



> You are number 5279 in the queue. Your estimated wait time is about 5 minutes.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 8, 2021)

Had an appointment for Monday, but am now self-isolating after result from PCR test, so re-booked for the day after that finishes.


----------



## Sue (Dec 8, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Just tried to book a booster for a friend:


That seems very efficient .


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> That seems very efficient .


missed it as I wasn't watching that page when my turn came up


----------



## MrSki (Dec 8, 2021)

Checked the NHS app & it was a phizer jab. Nothing but a sore arm so far but am drinking a couple of Henry Weston's vintage.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 8, 2021)

Hmm, I had the Moderna booster, now Phizer are saying theirs works against Omicron. 
No news from Moderna yet.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 8, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Checked the NHS app & it was a phizer jab. Nothing but a sore arm so far but am drinking a couple of Henry Weston's vintage.


A natural pain killer


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 8, 2021)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Had an appointment for Monday, but am now self-isolating after result from PCR test, so re-booked for the day after that finishes.



On the plus side, going by the vaccination venue, am hoping I will end up being triple-Pfizered plus homegrown antibodies.


----------



## Oula (Dec 8, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Feel a bit worse now. Really nauseous with an unshiftable headache


I felt similar at a similar time and had to abruptly go to bed. How are you now?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 8, 2021)

Oula said:


> I felt similar at a similar time and had to abruptly go to bed. How are you now?


Headache has finally worn off, still feel a bit sick bit mostly just really shattered. Hoping to get in bed ASAFP.


----------



## Supine (Dec 8, 2021)

Still against boosters but I’m pragmatic and a scientist. Omicron has changed my mind on boosters so next Friday i will do the deed. 

Will pay some money to a vax charity to help someone more deserving get one.


----------



## moose (Dec 8, 2021)

Ouf! Couple of days feeling rough as a bear's arse, but just starting to feel ok again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2021)

Had a booking in corby but cancelled that as the local one were happy to sort me out this afternoon. Sore arm is all to report so far. Moderna.


----------



## Epona (Dec 8, 2021)

I had my booster last Friday, I didn't get any side effects other than a sore arm - it isn't sore any more, but my upper arm has been and still is really hot to to the touch.  I don't feel unwell or anything and it doesn't hurt, it is just hot.

EDIT: Oh god I just googled and found out there is a thing called Covid Arm which is a topical allergic reaction mostly associated with Moderna which is the one I had.

EDIT AGAIN: Just got OH to check, he confirms my upper arm is really hot and also my skin around the area is very red and a bit puffy - so yeah it looks like I have the above, I feel ok otherwise, will phone 111 in a couple of days if it hasn't cleared up.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 9, 2021)

For anyone 18+ in London who wants to get boosted now:


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 9, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Very, very rough after my booster yesterday. I've already had a headache or a few weeks, but it's gone into overdrive today and I've got the shivers. And anti-vax relative is visiting shortly, so I will have to say I'm fine to avoid being told the booster will probably see me off



Much better today - I don't seem to have the headache I'd had for weeks before the booster anymore either!


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 9, 2021)

Well 24hrs have passed and no side effects from yesterday's Pfizer any more than there were from my AZ's back in March and May. I wonder if I'm one of the 30% of the population who might get CoVID and not get any symptoms if they do.
Nonetheless this is a possibility that I am perfectly happy to never put to the test and will dutifully go for my 2022 booster when it gets called.
I think the vaccine centre must be on a productivity bonus, the nice checking in lady asked me how I had got there and when I told her that Eldest was out there looking for a parking space as we spoke she asked 
"How old is your daughter?" 
When I told her that Eldest was 33 she seemed visibly disappointed, I get the impression that if Eldest had been a few years older, I would have been sent out to encourage her to come in for a booster jab as well on their family plan.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 9, 2021)

Had moderna yesterday and felt rubbish when in waiting area afterwards, even had to be seen and had blood pressure taken
partner was fine t start with, both had a rough night and not long got up, both had dodgy stomach and hurty arms
Hope don't have to have any more bloody boosters!


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 9, 2021)

MickiQ - perhaps they were worried that they might not have had enough arms booked in, and were looking to use up jags on the walk-in sector ...

My hub apparently alternates between only appointment days, and allowing walk-ins ... they may soon default to the latter status instead of the former to achieve the ramping up of jags to meet the January target.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 9, 2021)

Still not allowed to book my third dose where I live   Had two pfizers, with second dose in mid Jun, so hopefully I still have reasonable protection, although just about six months gone by now.  Looks like it could be Jan for dose 3 for me.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 9, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> My hub apparently alternates between only appointment days, and allowing walk-ins ... they may soon default to the latter status instead of the former to achieve the ramping up of jags to meet the January target.



FFS, don't mention the ramping up, _Russ_ will be along to say it isn't happening.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 9, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> FFS, don't mention the ramping up, _Russ_ will be along to say it isn't happening.



He will if you tag him


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2021)

I went to get my booster today, and was handed a leaflet telling me I was going to be injected with something called SPIKEVAX, which I'd never heard of and was a bit concerned it was some off-brand vaccine they'd bought from Home Bargains. On googling it, it turns out it was what Moderna is calling their vaccine, but there wasn't anything obvious drawing your attention to this on the leaflet, which I thought was a bit weird - considering how nervous and hesitant people are about all this stuff in the first place you'd think they would go out of their way to explain details like this.

In the end I didn't even get Moderna, they gave me Pfizer instead - which is now called Comirnaty - again with little explanation on the leaflet.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> I went to get my booster today, and was handed a leaflet telling me I was going to be injected with something called SPIKEVAX, which I'd never heard of and was a bit concerned it was some off-brand vaccine they'd bought from Home Bargains. On googling it, it turns out it was what Moderna is calling their vaccine, but there wasn't anything obvious drawing your attention to this on the leaflet, which I thought was a bit weird - considering how nervous and hesitant people are about all this stuff in the first place you'd think they would go out of their way to explain details like this.
> 
> In the end I didn't even get Moderna, they gave me Pfizer instead - which is now called Comirnaty - again with little explanation on the leaflet.


Whoever did the branding on 'SPIKEVAX' was having a giggle weren't they?!


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Whoever did the branding on 'SPIKEVAX' was having a giggle weren't they?!


it's baffling - what were they thinking?


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 9, 2021)

Comirnaty comes from Community + mRNA.

It's frankly quite embarrassing.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> it's baffling - what were they thinking?



I guess it's because it targets the spike protein.


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I guess it's because it targets the spike protein.


I guessed that, but maybe something less threatening would have been a better name?


----------



## andysays (Dec 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> I went to get my booster today, and was handed a leaflet telling me I was going to be injected with something called SPIKEVAX, which I'd never heard of and was a bit concerned it was some off-brand vaccine they'd bought from Home Bargains. On googling it, it turns out it was what Moderna is calling their vaccine, but there wasn't anything obvious drawing your attention to this on the leaflet, which I thought was a bit weird - considering how nervous and hesitant people are about all this stuff in the first place you'd think they would go out of their way to explain details like this.
> 
> In the end I didn't even get Moderna, they gave me Pfizer instead - which is now called Comirnaty - again with little explanation on the leaflet.


Is there any explanation as to *why* the names have been changed in the middle of the process, with little or no pre-publicity?

Even without the unfortunate choice of name, it seems an unnecessary step to take, and one which is only likely to add confusion into a situation where significant numbers of people are already nervous and/or hesitant.


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2021)

andysays said:


> Is there any explanation as to *why* the names have been changed in the middle of the process, with little or no pre-publicity?
> 
> Even without the unfortunate choice of name, it seems an unnecessary step to take, and one which is only likely to add confusion into a situation where significant numbers of people are already nervous and/or hesitant.


I questioned the guy who was injecting me and he said it's because Moderna and Pfizer are the names of the companies who make them, not the name of the drug - no idea why there's been zero publicity though. he seemed unimpressed with the change too fwiw (I guess he's fielding questions about it allllll day)


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

andysays said:


> Is there any explanation as to *why* the names have been changed in the middle of the process, with little or no pre-publicity?
> 
> Even without the unfortunate choice of name, it seems an unnecessary step to take, and one which is only likely to add confusion into a situation where significant numbers of people are already nervous and/or hesitant.


The marketing branding of the various vaccines actually happened ages ago but I dont think our media think much of the names so have rarely used them. They are mostly pretty rubbish names and the vaccines arent exactly consumer marketed directly to the public in the UK so I'm not surprised.

I cannot comment on the leaflets used during the booster campaign but the original ones I saw the first time were rather dry too, with not so much attention paid to matching the simple names the public were used to hearing (ie the leaflets often went on and on about stuff using the research name BNT162b2 for the Pfizer jab).


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 9, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Had moderna yesterday and felt rubbish when in waiting area afterwards, even had to be seen and had blood pressure taken
> partner was fine t start with, both had a rough night and not long got up, both had dodgy stomach and hurty arms
> Hope don't have to have any more bloody boosters!


I'm pretty sure this is going to be an annual thing towards the end of the year from now on (for a certain age range at least)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 9, 2021)

BTW, the Oxford/AstraZeneca vac is now called 'Vaxzevria', or 'Covishield' if produced in India.


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

Here is a lazy article from August about a few of the brand names. The Oxford AZ vaccine has partially vanished down the memory hole in the UK these days, so at least people getting their boosters dont have to grapple with the name Vaxzevria!









						Comirnaty, Spikevax, and the weird world of branding COVID-19 vaccines
					

The only vaccines you’ll ever know the name of, hopefully.




					www.theverge.com
				




Not that the branding is necessarily the same globally. For example a version of the Oxford AZ vaccine is called Covishield in some regions.

edit - oops I was too slow with this post.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 9, 2021)

Shite names.

"The AZ One" would have been an ideal name.  All the groundwork has been done.


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

I recall that for me the first time around, the dry technical langauge of the leaflet was compensated for by having signs up on the booths saying 'Pfizer given here today'.


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

8ball said:


> Shite names.
> 
> "The AZ One" would have been an ideal name.  All the groundwork has been done.


I'm not allowed to work in branding after an unfortunate incident with Oxford AZ ClotLottery.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 9, 2021)

The woman who booked me in said I was getting Pfizer, the guy who stuck the needle in also called it Pfizer, I did notice the leaflet mentioned Cominraty whatever but paid little attention, it did amuse me that the second lady who read down the list of questions was clearly getting bored with it. It's been a while since someone asked me (a 60+ balding male) whether or not I'm pregnant.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2021)

Had mine this morning (Pfizer). My arm is really sore but otherwise okay so far.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 9, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> The woman who booked me in said I was getting Pfizer, the guy who stuck the needle in also called it Pfizer, I did notice the leaflet mentioned Cominraty whatever but paid little attention, it did amuse me that the second lady who read down the list of questions was clearly getting bored with it. It's been a while since someone asked me (a 60+ balding male) whether or not I'm pregnant.



I was just told, 'I guess I don't need to ask if you are pregnant'.


----------



## andysays (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm having my booster next Friday, so I suppose I'll find out then if they're using name of company or brand names, as well as which actual vaccine it is.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 9, 2021)

These last few posts made me look at the little record card I picked up off the nurse, after she had stabbed my arm.

There's a sticker on it ...
** BOOSTER VACCINATION **
Pfizer/BioNTech - Comirnaty

and below that, the batch number and date
(she wrote my name across the top, before handing it over and telling me to walk the few yards to the post-vaxx waiting area.)


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 9, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Comirnaty comes from Community + mRNA.
> 
> It's frankly quite embarrassing.





andysays said:


> Is there any explanation as to *why* the names have been changed in the middle of the process, with little or no pre-publicity?
> 
> Even without the unfortunate choice of name, it seems an unnecessary step to take, and one which is only likely to add confusion into a situation where significant numbers of people are already nervous and/or hesitant.


I had someone expand on how medicine brand names come from quite a thorough process involving a lot of people/experts in this particular field as they need  to be distinctive, not easily confused with other brand name and a whole host of other stuff before they can get approved.  <--that is the tl;dr of what I read.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 9, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I had someone expand on how medicine brand names come from quite a thorough process involving a lot of people/experts in this particular field as they need  to be distinctive, not easily confused with other brand name and a whole host of other stuff before they can get approved.  <--that is the tl;dr of what I read.



I’ve worked in pharmaceuticals for a couple of decades but the brand naming bit has always befuddled me.  

If it was me and someone wanted to market something called “Ibuleve” I’d accuse them of deliberately trying to gain a competitive advantage by building an affirmation into their product name.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2021)

I met a 16 year old today who was getting a booster. Are they catching up with everyone then? I didn’t ask after their health so they could have qualified for the booster because of that, but I was still quite surprised


----------



## moochedit (Dec 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I met a 16 year old today who was getting a booster. Are they catching up with everyone then? I didn’t ask after their health so they could have qualified for the booster because of that, but I was still quite surprised


They must have been in one of the  groups in this list (from nhs site):

people aged 40 and over
people who live and work in care homes
frontline health and social care workers
people aged 16 and over with a health condition that puts them at high risk of getting seriously ill from COVID-19
people aged 16 and over who are a main carer for someone at high risk from COVID-19
people aged 16 and over who live with someone who is more likely to get infections (such as someone who has HIV, has had a transplant or is having certain treatments for cancer, lupus or rheumatoid arthritis)
People who are pregnant and in 1 of the eligible groups can also get a booster dose.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 10, 2021)

just had it today.


my arm hurts.


----------



## Supine (Dec 10, 2021)

8ball said:


> I’ve worked in pharmaceuticals for a couple of decades but the brand naming bit has always befuddled me.
> 
> If it was me and someone wanted to market something called “Ibuleve” I’d accuse them of deliberately trying to gain a competitive advantage by building an affirmation into their product name.



Have you heard of the two ladies who invent the names for generics? It’s getting harder to do as time goes on!









						Meet the Two Women Who Give Prescription Drugs Their Generic Names
					

The Chicago-based women name about 200 generic drugs per year, and the naming process is very scientific … sometimes.




					www.mentalfloss.com


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2021)

Got a booster booked for today 💪🏼 The booking system made me…sad? I chose a date and time and it said ‘Soz, no availability then. Tap to go back’ so I went back and chose another time… and got confirmations for both times 🙃

Luckily it’s 1050 and 1105 so not horribly inconvenient for me _personally_, but I’m genuinely slightly upset that it doesn’t just _work properly_ 🙁  I’ve booked gig tickets, restaurant reservations, food & drink brought to my table from 10 metres away and ordered goods online countless times through countless different systems recently and never had that issue. It’s just shit and wrong that this is the thing that’s half-arsed, you know?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 10, 2021)

Got mine booked for Jan 9th, but not sure whether to try to rebook now that they dropped the gap to 3 months. A few weeks probably won't make any difference, I suppose.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 10, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> The woman who booked me in said I was getting Pfizer, the guy who stuck the needle in also called it Pfizer, I did notice the leaflet mentioned Cominraty whatever but paid little attention, it did amuse me that the second lady who read down the list of questions was clearly getting bored with it. It's been a while since someone asked me (a 60+ balding male) whether or not I'm pregnant.


As I waited in the long queue for my booster I did ponder how much time could be saved by the simple expedient of having the list of questions printed on the sheet they gave me as I waited with an instruction to read the list and then be asked just the single question "have you read the list and does anything on it apply apply to you" at the jab point?

It does assume of course that a enough brits can both read and follow a simple instruction after being told just the once.


----------



## LDC (Dec 10, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> As I waited in the long queue for my booster I did ponder how much time could be saved by the simple expedient of having the list of questions printed on the sheet they gave me as I waited with an instruction to read the list and then be asked just the single question "have you read the list and does anything on it apply apply to you" at the jab point?
> 
> It does assume of course that a enough brits can both read and follow a simple instruction after being told just the once.



Shit something we might agree on!   There is a slight element of fear of legal action and/or being in trouble within the NHS that drives a few things, so sometimes simple ideas like that you would think are common sense to do aren't as someone's (usually anxious manager) has gone "Yeah, but what if...". And the fear is that 'what if?' turns out to be the illiterate person that then has an anaphylaxis shock to something you didn't ask them specifically about (shit example but you get what I mean hopefully). There are also a few legal people that will try and sue the NHS any chance they get, and even if they don't win it can be stressful and time consuming for staff.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 10, 2021)

5t3IIa said:


> Got a booster booked for today 💪🏼 The booking system made me…sad? I chose a date and time and it said ‘Soz, no availability then. Tap to go back’ so I went back and chose another time… and got confirmations for both times 🙃
> 
> Luckily it’s 1050 and 1105 so not horribly inconvenient for me _personally_, but I’m genuinely slightly upset that it doesn’t just _work properly_ 🙁  I’ve booked gig tickets, restaurant reservations, food & drink brought to my table from 10 metres away and ordered goods online countless times through countless different systems recently and never had that issue. It’s just shit and wrong that this is the thing that’s half-arsed, you know?



Yes that exactly happened to me (with different days). 

There's a link for you to "manage or cancel appointments" 
When you click it, it takes you to a dead end page that says you aren't currently eligible to book an appointment 

Which makes me 
So I filled in the "customer satisfaction" form as many times as I could be bothered to explain that it would be useful to be able to cancel or manage appointments.

(I guess it's because I've had 2 jabs & it isn't set up to handle the booster? )


----------



## moochedit (Dec 10, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Got mine booked for Jan 9th, but not sure whether to try to rebook now that they dropped the gap to 3 months. A few weeks probably won't make any difference, I suppose.


You can available dates on the site before you cancel your current booking and start again. However you can only check dates at the same place as your current booking. I moved mine from jan 5th to dec 23rd.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 10, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> just had it today.
> 
> 
> my arm hurts.


Arm still hurting today here, meh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2021)

Just had a spikevax 👍🏼 The leaflet says it’s two jabs 28 days apart but the staff says it’s actually just this one and the leaflet needs updating.

E: have changed my vote 💪🏼


----------



## 20Bees (Dec 10, 2021)

5t3IIa said:


> Got a booster booked for today 💪🏼 The booking system made me…sad? I chose a date and time and it said ‘Soz, no availability then. Tap to go back’ so I went back and chose another time… and got confirmations for both times 🙃
> 
> Luckily it’s 1050 and 1105 so not horribly inconvenient for me _personally_, but I’m genuinely slightly upset that it doesn’t just _work properly_ 🙁  I’ve booked gig tickets, restaurant reservations, food & drink brought to my table from 10 metres away and ordered goods online countless times through countless different systems recently and never had that issue. It’s just shit and wrong that this is the thing that’s half-arsed, you know?





Ms Ordinary said:


> Yes that exactly happened to me (with different days).
> 
> There's a link for you to "manage or cancel appointments"
> When you click it, it takes you to a dead end page that says you aren't currently eligible to book an appointment
> ...


I got the same message, went back and booked an appointment for an hour later, then got texts confirming both bookings and could not circumvent the online system to cancel one, nor get through on the phone. I arrived for the earlier time and suggested perhaps I could come back in an hour and be jabbed again in the other arm but no, they just crossed out the later one.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 10, 2021)

Changed vote as sat in the 15 minutes waiting area, if I leave early she won’t give me a sticker.

Moderna and flu.


----------



## starfish (Dec 10, 2021)

Just had mine & am now sitting in the departure area for the standard 15 minutes.


----------



## zora (Dec 10, 2021)

In my waiting area, they had the opposite problem to making people stay: People were getting so comfy playing Candy Crush on their phones or WFH on their laptops that they were running out of chairs, and the man in charge kept shouting: "Self-time yourselves! Anyone been here longer than 10 minutes -GO!"


----------



## 8ball (Dec 10, 2021)

Supine said:


> Have you heard of the two ladies who invent the names for generics? It’s getting harder to do as time goes on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but cheers - will take a look.


----------



## andysays (Dec 10, 2021)

Passing the pharmacy where I'll be getting my booster next Friday and there's a sizable queue of people waiting outside.

Hopefully this is a positive sign that more people have been encouraged to get it done rather than an indication that there's a problem.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 10, 2021)

Wow that kinda hit me for 6 in the morning.  Feeling kinda better now but I had to take the day off.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 10, 2021)

Just been jabbed with Moderna and doing my 15 min wait. 
Arm already feels like it's seizing up.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 10, 2021)

Still feel shit, taken paracetamol as advised. Out and about and can't stop shivering/shaking, grrr


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2021)

I had very limited immediate / generalised symptoms with my Pfizer booster, but 3 1/2weeks on I am still sometimes slightly aware of the injection site - whereas the flu jab made my whole arm ache up to a week later when I carried heavy shopping home.


----------



## MBV (Dec 10, 2021)

Just rebooked mine for a week earlier to this Monday based on this:


----------



## Sue (Dec 10, 2021)

andysays said:


> Passing the pharmacy where I'll be getting my booster next Friday and there's a sizable queue of people waiting outside.
> 
> *Hopefully this is a positive sign that more people have been encouraged to get it done *rather than an indication that there's a problem.


Yeah, especially given vaccination rates are really low in our neck of the woods.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 10, 2021)

Just been mooching around the gov't covid dashboard.
spotted that the local area stats now include the %age booster doses.
Impressed that my patch has over 48% boosters ...


----------



## T & P (Dec 10, 2021)

I had my booster on Monday and they told me the fact would be added to my medical  records within a couple of days, but I am still being bombarded daily by the NHS with requests to get my booster.

Not exactly the world’s most awful problem I guess, but if the pharmacy where I had my jab has somehow managed to fuck up notifying The Man, I hope a photo of the paper card they gave me will suffice to convince them to update my vaccination status.


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2021)

Good news, my "COVID Arm" appears to be on the mend, the heat/redness/puffy skin/itching/sensitivity has now started to subside.

I was a bit alarmed when it first started to flare up days after my Moderna booster jab, but googling about it actually set my mind at rest that it wasn't an infection or early cellulitis and to just wait it out for a few days and it would resolve of its own accord - which it is now starting to do.

Just posting this in case anyone else gets a similar localised reaction to that particular vaccine - Don't Panic!!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm still tired. A little shaky and achey too.

Makes me remember how shit having real flu is like.

Only going to book jabs when I have the next few days off now.

I did manage to carry a sofa bed down from the attic earlier so its not debilitating but man it makes getting out of bed hard.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 11, 2021)

Woke up feeling so sick I had to get up. Also numerous hot flushes. That might have happened anyway but I've never had so many during the night.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> I had my booster on Monday and they told me the fact would be added to my medical  records within a couple of days, but I am still being bombarded daily by the NHS with requests to get my booster.
> 
> Not exactly the world’s most awful problem I guess, but if the pharmacy where I had my jab has somehow managed to fuck up notifying The Man, I hope a photo of the paper card they gave me will suffice to convince them to update my vaccination status.



Even after my GP had added my booster to my NHS medical  records, I still got a couple of more texts from the NHS inviting me for one.

I can only assume there's some delay to the data on the NHS medical  records being transferred into the NHS national booking system.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## nagapie (Dec 11, 2021)

How does having had covid recently affect getting boostered? My colleague isn't vaccinated because she keeps getting it. I don't understand.
I'm pretty sure I'm an asymptotic carrier so how would I know? I'm assuming I should just go ahead and get my booster?


----------



## LDC (Dec 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> How does having had covid recently affect getting boostered? My colleague isn't vaccinated because she keeps getting it. I don't understand.
> I'm pretty sure I'm an asymptotic carrier so how would I know? I'm assuming I should just go ahead and get my booster?



You mean she keeps getting covid? How many times does she think she's had it over what timescale? And confirmed by positive PCRs after having symptoms, or no symptoms with positive LFTs then confirmed by positive PCRs?

You'd know if you had it asymptomatically by doing LFTs and getting a positive test despite not having symptoms.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> You mean she keeps getting covid? You'd know if you had it asymptomatically by doing LFTs and getting a positive test despite not having symptoms.


I do regular lfts, they've always been negative. I even had a negative PCR when my kids had it. My whole family and work office have had it at some point. I work in a school and travel to work on the bus.

Apparently she's had it 3 times! She was fairly unwell all times, although not hospitalised.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 11, 2021)

Off for mine this morning.


----------



## LDC (Dec 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I do regular lfts, they've always been negative. I even had a negative PCR when my kids had it. My whole family and work office have had it at some point. I work in a school and travel to work on the bus.
> 
> Apparently she's had it 3 times! She was fairly unwell all times, although not hospitalised.



Unless it had been confirmed by PCRs I'd be skeptical that someone had had it 3 times tbh. She should just check what the latest advice is for getting vaccinated post-infection. There doesn't sound any reason why you wouldn't be able to get a booster, but again just check advice.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> How does having had covid recently affect getting boostered? My colleague isn't vaccinated because she keeps getting it. I don't understand.
> I'm pretty sure I'm an asymptotic carrier so how would I know? I'm assuming I should just go ahead and get my booster?



I remembered reading that one had to wait a while [several weeks ie 28 days !], so went & looked at the booking site, this info is from the booster info section, C&P below to confirm ...



*If you've had a positive COVID-19 test*​_If you're eligible for a booster dose and you've had a positive COVID-19 test, you need to wait 4 weeks (28 days) before getting a booster dose.

This starts from the date you had symptoms, or the date of the positive test if you did not have any symptoms. Please cancel and rebook your appointment for a later date if needed._


----------



## nagapie (Dec 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Unless it had been confirmed by PCRs I'd be skeptical that someone had had it 3 times tbh. She should just check what the latest advice is for getting vaccinated post-infection. There doesn't sound any reason why you wouldn't be able to get a booster, but again just check advice.


She's had hers confirmed, I've never had a positive test 
I think the answer is I just go ahead. There must be loads of people like me who have had it and not known but got vaccinated.


----------



## magneze (Dec 11, 2021)

MBV said:


> Just rebooked mine for a week earlier to this Monday based on this:



What does negative vaccine effectiveness mean?


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2021)

magneze said:


> What does negative vaccine effectiveness mean?



It means that using the method of data analysis they had to use (due to lack of alternatives given the currently available data), they ended up with results which showed AZ vaccinated people were more at risk of catching Omicron than those who hadnt been vaccinated. Or rather, the range of possibilities their calculations came up with, the confidence intervals, included a negative range as well as a feeble positive range.

They are well aware that this is probably an artefact of the limited data & analysis used. For example, they know that a lot of the people who were given two AZ jabs in the first place were likely to be older and in worse health, more at risk. Ideally it would be possible to adjust the results to take such factors into account, but that hasnt been done and so the numbers end up being very bad.

In theory, unless you have the data & methodology available to actually adjust for those and other factors, you cant completely rule out the possibility that those particular vaccines are actually making the risk worse than no vaccine. Then it becomes a question of making judgements of plausibility, including whether there are any theories as to how worse risk than no vaccine could possibly be the case.


----------



## magneze (Dec 11, 2021)

Thank you elbows, appreciate you taking the time to explain clearly.


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2021)

No problem. And to confirm what I was on about by quoting directly from the document with that chart:



> 1 The early observations for 2 doses of AstraZeneca are particularly likely to be unreliable as they are based on relative small numbers and are likely to reflect an older population and a population with more co-morbidities than those given the Pfizer vaccine, and this may explain the negative point estimates.





> These results should be interpreted with caution due to the low numbers and the possible biases related to the populations with highest exposure to Omicron (including travellers and their close contacts) which cannot fully be accounted for.





			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1040076/Technical_Briefing_31.pdf


----------



## xenon (Dec 11, 2021)

Booked it for the 22nd at a local church. Supposed to be going to the theatre that night, assuming it's still on by then.


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2021)

Its also important to note, as ever, that those early estimates deal with risk of infection rather than risk of severe disease. To quote from the next paragraph of that document:



> With previous variants, vaccine effectiveness against severe disease, including hospitalisation and death, has been significantly higher than effectiveness against mild disease (that is those detected through community testing and included here). It will be a few weeks before effectiveness against severe disease with Omicron can be estimated, however based on this experience, this is likely to be substantially higher than the estimates against symptomatic disease. After the emergence of Delta in the UK, early estimates of vaccine effectiveness against mild infection after 2 doses of vaccine were substantially attenuated in comparison to alpha. Analysis of protection against hospitalisation however, showed no diminution of protection when comparing the 2 variants.


----------



## baldrick (Dec 11, 2021)

Just went to get my booster. Somehow my NHS record has an erroneous entry on it that says my second jab was in August so they couldn't/wouldn't do it. Hopefully 119 can sort it out. Grrr.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 11, 2021)

Just had my booster. Fucking hell, my arm is on fire.


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2021)

baldrick said:


> Just went to get my booster. Somehow my NHS record has an erroneous entry on it that says my second jab was in August so they couldn't/wouldn't do it. Hopefully 119 can sort it out. Grrr.



The limit is only 3 months now, eg I had 2nd dose on 6th August and after the changes to the booking system this week I could have booked and received a booster this week without falling foul of the current rules. But I say that as someone in England and dont know your location.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Hope don't have to have any more bloody boosters


You are joking right?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> You are joking right?


Nope! knocked me sideways


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 11, 2021)

I think my SiL will be watching for an anti-omicron specific booster, as being NHS staff, she had her booster right at the start of the campaign, probably back in September.
That household, except for her, have also had a dose of the "Delta" variant [brought in by the youngest sprog, from school]


----------



## baldrick (Dec 11, 2021)

elbows said:


> The limit is only 3 months now, eg I had 2nd dose on 6th August and after the changes to the booking system this week I could have booked and received a booster this week without falling foul of the current rules. But I say that as someone in England and dont know your location.


Oh! Also England. Well my erroneous record says 4th Aug. The place I went to had signs up saying it had to be six months. My actual second dose was June.

119 cut me off repeatedly when trying to get through to the "vaccination data resolution team" so I'm now on my way to the pharmacy who did my second jab so hopefully I will either get my record corrected and a jab, or just a jab. Let's see.


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2021)

Can I ask what's maybe a stupid question? I got a third primary dose a couple of months ago and was told I'd likely get called back for a booster. (I'm immunosupressed.)

Does that mean I'm currently in essentially the same position as a double vaxxed but unboostered person? I'm guessing so?

It ddn't really seem like that much of an issue before but feels like that's changed with Omicron and the efficacy after two jabs but no booster. (I've had three Pfizers fwiw.)


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> Can I ask what's maybe a stupid question? I got a third primary dose a couple of months ago and was told I'd likely get called back for a booster. (I'm immunosupressed.)
> 
> Does that mean I'm currently in essentially the same position as a double vaxxed but unboostered person? I'm guessing so?
> 
> It ddn't really seem like that much of an issue before but feels like that's changed with Omicron and the efficacy after two jabs but no booster. (I've had three Pfizers fwiw.)


Nobody actually knows what position you are really in as an individual. They've used a series of assumptions that can be true overall without actually reflecting the reality of a particular individuals immune response.

Since you qualified for a third primary dose there are obviously some medical factors which they think place you at risk of getting less benefit from vaccines. There is no way to know what the reality is in your case without actually testing your levels of certain antibodies, or seeing what actually happens if you get infected.

In addition to the underlying immune system realities in your case, the general data they have is very time-dependent in terms of waning effects. So at lest your last dose was not too many months ago, which counts in your favour. 

Your own personal perception is relevant but again I wont be able to give you nice helpful answers about whether it was perfectly spot on before or after the arrival of Omicron. Its still early days in terms of them discovering what the effects of Omicron are on vaccine-induced protection, and thats especially true when it comes to more serious illness, hospitalisation etc. And when they do come out with better refined estimates on that, they will end up with broad, general figures rather than numbers that best fit with the reality of your own protection against this or other variants.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2021)

Are they offering antibody tests for the immunosuppressed ?


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2021)

elbows said:


> Nobody actually knows what position you are really in as an individual. They've used a series of assumptions that can be true overall without actually reflecting the reality of a particular individuals immune response.
> 
> Since you qualified for a third primary dose there are obviously some medical factors which they think place you at risk of getting less benefit from vaccines. There is no way to know what the reality is in your case without actually testing your levels of certain antibodies, or seeing what actually happens if you get infected.
> 
> ...


Thanks elbows, when i was asking about me, I guess I was wondering about it at cohort level.   But sounds like they're unlikely to have the data for that yet, never mind putting the underlying different reasons for the third primary dose into the data mix. So probably keeping with reduced social contact etc is best right now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2021)

I see Lloyds are offering quantitative home tests for £50 ...









						Coronavirus (COVID-19) antibody test kit
					

Get tested for COVID antibodies. Results within 2-3 working days.




					onlinedoctor.lloydspharmacy.com


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Are they offering antibody tests for the immunosuppressed ?


Haven't heard anything about that personally but as a general thing, seems a bit unlikely?


----------



## baldrick (Dec 11, 2021)

baldrick said:


> Oh! Also England. Well my erroneous record says 4th Aug. The place I went to had signs up saying it had to be six months. My actual second dose was June.
> 
> 119 cut me off repeatedly when trying to get through to the "vaccination data resolution team" so I'm now on my way to the pharmacy who did my second jab so hopefully I will either get my record corrected and a jab, or just a jab. Let's see.


Neither. Apparently they can't change someone else's record and also refused me a jab even though they have the paper records showing my second dose was June. Their suggestion was contacting the place who made the error. I'm not travelling to fucking Bloxwich for someone else to say computer says no. I will have to wait for the team at 119 who have an SLA of 21 days to respond to a request. Which I can't yet do until I stop getting cut off. If I get Covid and die I will be so annoyed!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> Haven't heard anything about that personally but as a general thing, seems a bit unlikely?


 It seems a little unfair that they don't offer it - especially as the data acquired must surely be of interest ...


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> Thanks elbows, when i was asking about me, I guess I was wondering about it at cohort level.   But sounds like they're unlikely to have the data for that yet, never mind putting the underlying different reasons for the third primary dose into the data mix. So probably keeping with reduced social contact etc is best right now.


Yeah unfortunately I would recommend everyone do that in order to reduce the overall pandemic burden, but especially for people that have reason to believe they are at greater risk from the virus.

A very large factor that requires no further data is the really simple stuff - the number of infected people out there that are capable of transmitting the virus to others. That number has been too high for my liking for many months now (ie the 'one in 60' figures that come out each week) and that situation looks set to get worse. It may have gotten worse even without Omicron due to winter, and other winter factors such as people being more likely to mix indoors and with less ventilation.


----------



## Supine (Dec 11, 2021)

magneze said:


> What does negative vaccine effectiveness mean?



That picture of the data has omitted an important note at the bottom regarding the negative effectiveness. Proper version is here:


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 11, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I remembered reading that one had to wait a while [several weeks ie 28 days !], so went & looked at the booking site, this info is from the booster info section, C&P below to confirm ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not know that!
I had re-booked my booster for the day I come out of isolation.

Going to try & cancel & re-book for January now.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 11, 2021)

Arm really sore today after yesterday’s jabs, Covid arm really sore, flu arm a bit sore, made sleeping a pain as I can’t sleep on my back but on either side it hurt, would go for both in the same arm given the choice next time. Also feel fairly ropey too, but Frau Bahn has taken sympathy and had me walk the dog, do the washing, rake up a garden’s worth of leaves and go to the dump. Then take BB2 to the shops…


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 11, 2021)

baldrick said:


> Oh! Also England. Well my erroneous record says 4th Aug. The place I went to had signs up saying it had to be six months. My actual second dose was June.
> 
> 119 cut me off repeatedly when trying to get through to the "vaccination data resolution team" so I'm now on my way to the pharmacy who did my second jab so hopefully I will either get my record corrected and a jab, or just a jab. Let's see.



That's seriously daft ! 
Badgers any opinion ?

Have you tried re-booking via the NHS booking website.
I'm assuming that it has a "complaints" bit [someone mentioned such a while ago] - I'll have a neb after me tea ...


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2021)

elbows said:


> The limit is only 3 months now, eg I had 2nd dose on 6th August and after the changes to the booking system this week I could have booked and received a booster this week without falling foul of the current rules. But I say that as someone in England and dont know your location.


Oops I realised I neglected to mention the current age cutoff (and medical vulnerability for younger age groups) when describing this change.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 11, 2021)

30-39 year olds can now book, although the text on the site mentioning this likely won't be updated until the morning.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> She's had hers confirmed, I've never had a positive test
> I think the answer is I just go ahead. There must be loads of people like me who have had it and not known but got vaccinated.



Youre assuming you did get it but you may never have. Unless you have an antibody result it's probably best to just assume you havent. It's quite possible your body fought off the virus when exposed to it, for whatever reason so you never actually "had" it. 

As for what that means with B-cell and T-cell immune system memory.. who knows, thats some complicated stuff! But as long as you (or your workmate) havent actually been tested positive in the past month it's def safe to get a jab.


----------



## flypanam (Dec 11, 2021)

Just got Moderna. Had an appointment at a walk in. The walk in all seemed to be 35 or under. 

Most enraging thing was a 60 year old women couldn’t get the booster cos she didn’t have her NHS number. But a 30 something North American got it. Either way the 60 year old whether legal or not should get the vaccine.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 11, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> 30-39 year olds can now book, although the text on the site mentioning this likely won't be updated until the morning.



Thanks for this, all booked in for the 30th.  That will make it 4 months since my second dose. Probably best to wait longer but i'm meant to be going to Portugal in January for 4 weeks. Also Omicron...... pretty keen to not get covid again, i'm still recovering from the last time going on 2 years ago!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2021)

Had the booster this morning , they had cancelled my appointment on Monday & said I could just rock up later in the week.  So this morning I rocked up, didn't wait long , had the Pfizer (1st 2 were AZ). They didn't insist on me waiting for 15 minutes , so I just fucked off home.  Absolutely no reaction so far.


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Had the booster this morning , they had cancelled my appointment on Monday & said I could just rock up layer in the week.  So this morning I rocked up, didn't wait long , had the Pfizer (1st 2 were AZ). They didn't insist on me waiting for 15 minutes , so I just fucked off home.  Absolutely no reaction so far.


Did you rock up 'n roll home..?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Didn't they give you a business card sized thing with the details written on it? Mine did.


They gave me a card


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> Did you rock up 'n roll home..?


Absolutely!


----------



## weltweit (Dec 11, 2021)

Son needed a booster today. We found a place in Slough that was doing walk ins so that was fine. They didn't give a new business card though.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 11, 2021)

Come friendly bombs and fall ..


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 11, 2021)

After sleeping most of Saturday I feel a fair bit better.
Still a little tired but not as achy or shaky.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 11, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> After sleeping most of Saturday I feel a fair bit better.
> Still a little tired but not as achy or shaky.


Which one did you have? I had flu in one arm and Moderna in the other, no serious side effects ..


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> She's had hers confirmed, I've never had a positive test
> I think the answer is I just go ahead. There must be loads of people like me who have had it and not known but got vaccinated.


Not sure what the dilemma is? Might as well get it, even with the caveats you mentioned.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Not sure what the dilemma is? Might as well get it, even with the caveats you mentioned.


Yes, going to. The hesitancy was due to increased cases in our schools and both boys and their dad getting colds this week. But so far their lfts are negative.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2021)

Which reminds me. Is there any point in getting a second booster? The NHS seem to have forgotten about the one they gave me a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Riklet (Dec 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Which reminds me. Is there any point in getting a second booster? The NHS seem to have forgotten about the one they gave me a couple of weeks ago



No. Theyre not cans of beer. Your body takes time to respond. Having boosters too quickly can even upset the B-cell memory part of the immune system I read.. hope im phrasing this correctly! If you are otherwise healthy you're better off just doing nothing and see how things go with next gen vaccines yada yada.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 12, 2021)

Woke up to the news that 39 year olds can book their booster - been straight on and booked for early January. Just have to make it to then without catching it (am in a high risk situation at the moment due to a work project)


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Which reminds me. Is there any point in getting a second booster? The NHS seem to have forgotten about the one they gave me a couple of weeks ago


Ask Topcat


----------



## Tankus (Dec 12, 2021)

hurrah  , got  my  booster date  for  the  18th  .  I would  have  prefered  it  earlier  for  the  run  up  to  christmas   ,  but  ,  hey ho  ,  its  a  jab ...


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 12, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> 30-39 year olds can now book, although the text on the site mentioning this likely won't be updated until the morning.


Thanks for that, that age range will cover Eldest, her Husband, Son and Paddy, I will tell  Mrs Q since she is family co-ordinator when it comes to nagging people to get their jabs.
I am sure she will be straight on it.


----------



## Sue (Dec 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Thanks for that, that age range will cover Eldest, her Husband, Son and Paddy, I will tell  Mrs Q since she is family co-ordinator when it comes to nagging people to get their jabs.
> I am sure she will be straight on it.


Why not go crazy and tell your kids yourself?


----------



## Saunders (Dec 12, 2021)

Just had Modena. Sitting in the after room for my 15 mins. 
I bloody hate having vaccines. I’m always scared I’m going to have some dreadful reaction or be the one who gets the awful side effects.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 12, 2021)

Sue said:


> Why not go crazy and tell your kids yourself?


Proper chain of command needs to be followed.
It seems Son Q already knows, Pollyanna told him this morning when she came in off nights, yet another tick in the 'What a Wonderful Girl' column as far his mother is concerned. 
Mrs Q has told Eldest and delegated telling SiL to her, chivvying Paddy has been delegated to Middle Q.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 12, 2021)

I want another one.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 12, 2021)

After feeling tired, headachy and sicky yesterday from my jab on Friday, today I feel tip top! Hurrah!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I want another one.


You must be over the limit now. Careful driving!


----------



## Sue (Dec 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> *Proper chain of command needs to be followed*.
> It seems Son Q already knows, Pollyanna told him this morning when she came in off nights, yet another tick in the 'What a Wonderful Girl' column as far his mother is concerned.
> Mrs Q has told Eldest and delegated telling SiL to her, chivvying Paddy has been delegated to Middle Q.


Chain of command 🤣 or getting someone else to do something you could easily do yourself?

Eta Sorry, I just find that really weird.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Shit something we might agree on!   There is a slight element of fear of legal action and/or being in trouble within the NHS that drives a few things, so sometimes simple ideas like that you would think are common sense to do aren't as someone's (usually anxious manager) has gone "Yeah, but what if...". And the fear is that 'what if?' turns out to be the illiterate person that then has an anaphylaxis shock to something you didn't ask them specifically about (shit example but you get what I mean hopefully). There are also a few legal people that will try and sue the NHS any chance they get, and even if they don't win it can be stressful and time consuming for staff.


Yeah - the person doing my booster vaccine had to go back to the reception person (one of many desks in a big vaccination centre) as they'd not ticked the answer to one question.   They did ask it but must have missed it in error.  They wouldn't do the vaccine without this being sorted - which makes sense from a risk management point of view I suppose, and only delayed things by a minute or two.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 12, 2021)

When I was in the 15 minute waiting area after my booster yesterday, one lady suddenly went white as a sheet, then passed out and fell off her chair.

Her fella told the attending nurse “oh yeah, she did this after the last one as well”


----------



## not a trot (Dec 12, 2021)

Had mine Friday. All three have been pfizer, and had no side effects.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 13, 2021)

Has anyone who has received three doses of Pfizer had a worse reaction to the booster than to the two primary doses?  I’ve had 2 x Pfizers in the summer without any great reaction apart from slightly sore arm, and soon hopefully can get the booster dose and just wondering what the chances are of having anything worse from the booster?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 13, 2021)

One last check in here - I'm pulling out of a birthday party on Friday cos I'm only having my booster tomorrow morning, and everything I've read says it takes 1 - 2 weeks to fully protect me.  Is 72 hours dicey, or safe? What do we think?


----------



## LDC (Dec 13, 2021)

sojourner said:


> One last check in here - I'm pulling out of a birthday party on Friday cos I'm only having my booster tomorrow morning, and everything I've read says it takes 1 - 2 weeks to fully protect me.  Is 72 hours dicey, or safe? What do we think?



Stuff I've seen says booster generates a good immune response much quicker than the previous 2 doses, days rather than 2-3 weeks, but don't have the study to hand, think also 2hats posted something along those lines on here maybe?



MrCurry said:


> Has anyone who has received three doses of Pfizer had a worse reaction to the booster than to the two primary doses?  I’ve had 2 x Pfizers in the summer without any great reaction apart from slightly sore arm, and soon hopefully can get the booster dose and just wondering what the chances are of having anything worse from the booster?



Don't think any anecdote will mean anything to your own chances of side effects tbh.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 13, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Stuff I've seen says booster generates a good immune response much quicker than the previous 2 doses, days rather than 2-3 weeks.


So would 3 days be enough?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 13, 2021)

sojourner said:


> So would 3 days be enough?



I don't think anyone can answer that TBH.



> How long does the booster take to be effective?​Studies have shown very high protection after one or two weeks after the booster jab. A recent trial by Pfizer suggests that from seven days onwards, a booster dose of Pfizer is extremely effective at preventing illness from Covid-19.
> 
> The first UK real-world study, also looking at the Pfizer vaccine as a booster, only started to measure protection levels against Covid-19 illness from two weeks after the booster - again, protection levels were very high at this point.











						Covid booster vaccines: what you need to know
					

Get the latest updates on Covid-19 booster vaccines, including who will get one, when, and which vaccine you will get.




					www.bhf.org.uk


----------



## sojourner (Dec 13, 2021)

Ok cheers - am not gonna go, not if there's not enough firm evidence that 3 days is enough. Would kick myself if I got ill.


----------



## Sue (Dec 13, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Has anyone who has received three doses of Pfizer had a worse reaction to the booster than to the two primary doses?  I’ve had 2 x Pfizers in the summer without any great reaction apart from slightly sore arm, and soon hopefully can get the booster dose and just wondering what the chances are of having anything worse from the booster?


I had three Pfizers and had even less reaction with the third than for the first two (which were very mild, bit tired, bit jaded feeling, slightly sore head).


----------



## Sue (Dec 13, 2021)

sojourner said:


> So would 3 days be enough?


They had some scientists answering questions about this on R4 this morning and the time for the booster to kick in was one of them. I think they said there wasn't yet enough data but possibly a little bit quicker than 14 days, so maybe 10 was reasonable but 🤷‍♀️. (You can listen to it on catch up -- discussion probably started about 8:40ish on the Today programme.)


----------



## LDC (Dec 13, 2021)

sojourner said:


> So would 3 days be enough?



Unfortunately there's no easy answer; balanced with personal medical circumstances, your willingness around risk, how much you want to do something, lots of unknowns, some luck, and your immune response that you also won't know.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2021)

48 hours later , no reaction to the booster , very satisfactory.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 13, 2021)

marty21 said:


> 48 hours later , no reaction to the booster , very satisfactory.


10/10 would boost again


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Has anyone who has received three doses of Pfizer had a worse reaction to the booster than to the two primary doses?  I’ve had 2 x Pfizers in the summer without any great reaction apart from slightly sore arm, and soon hopefully can get the booster dose and just wondering what the chances are of having anything worse from the booster?


Had three Pfizers and didn't have any noticable reaction apart from a bit of a sore arm for a day or so, along with sleeping heavily the first night with weird dreams.  No difference between the booster and the first two.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 13, 2021)

Booster & other doses ...

LINK : Book or manage a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination

Info was updated following the announcement yesterday [12 Dec 2021] but the system is still lagging ...

_Use this service to book a 1st, 2nd, 3rd or booster dose of the coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccine or manage an appointment._
_Latest JCVI guidance_​_The NHS is working on plans to offer:_

_a booster dose to everyone aged 18 to 29 years old_
_a booster dose to people aged 16 years old and over with a severely weakened immune system_
_a 2nd dose to all children aged 12 to 15 years old who are not already eligible_
_Please note that these are not yet available to book using this service.
We'll update this page once the service is updated. Please wait to be contacted by the NHS._

Here's hoping that the update works quickly, and that the extra staff & facilities can swing into operation as soon as possible [if not quicker !] 
I wonder how many of the currently hesitant will be swayed into accepting jags.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 13, 2021)

sojourner said:


> One last check in here - I'm pulling out of a birthday party on Friday cos I'm only having my booster tomorrow morning, and everything I've read says it takes 1 - 2 weeks to fully protect me.  Is 72 hours dicey, or safe? What do we think?



My colleague at work came down with Covid just over a week after his booster - although he had prolonged exposure over a few days.

So based on that I'd say no, protection hasn't built up much after a week, but if it was me, I'd also factor in how much contact you're really likely to have at your party.

eta I've had no booster, same degree of contact & only have it mildly, another colleague seems to have escaped completely although is much younger so 2nd jab more recent


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 13, 2021)

Just been boosted with Moderna and waiting out my 15 mins.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 13, 2021)

Just been modernated at a big vaccination centre. Very well organised, the queue to await vaccination was indoors on numbered seats next to a row of open windows. The post-vax 15 min waiting area was administered by a volunteer with a clipboard who noted everyone’s name and came back and told them exactly when they could leave.

The outdoor separate walk-in queue was massive though, thankful I managed to book an appointment.

I got a leaflet and a stamped card but no sticker.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 13, 2021)

Ms Ordinary said:


> My colleague at work came down with Covid just over a week after his booster - although he had prolonged exposure over a few days.
> 
> So based on that I'd say no, protection hasn't built up much after a week, but if it was me, I'd also factor in how much contact you're really likely to have at your party.
> 
> ...


Cheers.

I've no idea who else is gonna be there tbh, don't know his other mates, and that alone was giving me ants in my pants.

The randomness of it makes me want to scream too. My brother got really ill with it, his son with barely a symptom, and his wife was absolutely fine 
That complete lack of predictability is one of the biggest headfucks, for me.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 13, 2021)

Yes, it really is


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 13, 2021)

sojourner - that apparent randomness does my head in, too.

When the damn plague got into my Sis-i-L's three generation household ...
case zero was the youngest sprog - no symptoms. sprog's father & my niece were quite bad and the other sprog wasn't too bad. As far as I Know Sis-i-L escaped, having been in receipt of early vaccinations & booster jag due to being a radiographer & having her own health issues.

IIRC correctly, there was some suggestion that there might be a genetic factor in susceptibility to both initial infection and subsequent severity eg the cykostine [sp?] storm that was killing so many in the first wave.


----------



## MBV (Dec 13, 2021)

Boosted. Was not expecting to have a choice of jab so went with Pfizer.


----------



## BassJunkie (Dec 13, 2021)

I had my booster last week in a Hindu Temple. Which made it more interesting.

As I walked in there were two women smoking right outside the entrance, I had to walk through a cloud of smoke to enter. As an ex-smoker this is a treat to me.

As I queued inside I heard them enter, and one of them said "Me and my sister are in our 80s". I was like 😲 fair play, they must be stronger than the virus itself lol. Risk averse enough to get booster, but smoking? Whatevs.

As for the 15 minute wait, it was quality time, no work hassles, no childcare considerations. Just a few moments to sit quietly and read a book. Bliss.


----------



## LDC (Dec 13, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I've no idea who else is gonna be there tbh, don't know his other mates, and that alone was giving me ants in my pants.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's discombobulating. Earlier on last year a friend's older parents in their late 70s had it with barely any symptoms, while a fit-as-you-like person I knew who was 27 years old was in ICU at about the same time.


----------



## flypanam (Dec 13, 2021)

Is there anyway to complain about a walk in centre. My wife saw two old ones turned away today from the same place I saw someone turned away from on Saturday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2021)

flypanam said:


> Is there anyway to complain about a walk in centre. My wife saw two old ones turned away today from the same place I saw someone turned away from on Saturday.


Badgers


----------



## 2hats (Dec 13, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Stuff I've seen says booster generates a good immune response much quicker than the previous 2 doses, days rather than 2-3 weeks, but don't have the study to hand, think also 2hats posted something along those lines on here maybe?


There are as many different immune response profiles as there are humans on the planet...

Expect up to at least 2 weeks for circulating antibodies to really ramp up (ISTR it takes _around_ 3-4 days in the healthy for B cells to fire up) and then up to 6 months to really benefit from the somatic hypermutation that is broadening your cellular response to variants both current and future as yet unseen); though there is evidence that that continues for up to 12 months. Assuming you are immunocompetent, of course.


----------



## LDC (Dec 13, 2021)

flypanam said:


> Is there anyway to complain about a walk in centre. My wife saw two old ones turned away today from the same place I saw someone turned away from on Saturday.



What do you mean 'old ones'? I think unless you know why they were turned away not sure there's much point or justification for complaining is there? Did you ask at the time what was going on?


----------



## LDC (Dec 13, 2021)

2hats said:


> There are as many different immune response profiles as there are humans on the planet...
> 
> Expect up to at least 2 weeks for circulating antibodies to really ramp up (ISTR it takes _around_ 3-4 days in the healthy for B cells to fire up) and then up to 6 months to really benefit from the somatic hypermutation that is broadening your cellular response to variants both current and future as yet unseen); though there is evidence that that continues for up to 12 months. Assuming you are immunocompetent, of course.



My somatic hypermutation is always slow off the mark nowadays.


----------



## flypanam (Dec 13, 2021)

I witnessed a women in her 60s turned away on Saturday because she couldn’t remember her NHS number. My wife says she saw the same today. I think it’s worthy of a complaint.


----------



## LDC (Dec 13, 2021)

flypanam said:


> I witnessed a women in her 60s turned away on Saturday because she couldn’t remember her NHS number. My wife says she saw the same today. I think it’s worthy of a complaint.



Didn't have I assume rather than couldn't remember! It might be she didn't have any ID to prove who she was though as well. Where I worked you didn't have to prove your NHS number, but if you didn't have it you did have to show some ID to prove who you were so they could then find it. If you had no ID or NHS number they couldn't give the jab as couldn't record who it was going to or check medical issues etc.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 13, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Stuff I've seen says booster generates a good immune response much quicker than the previous 2 doses, days rather than 2-3 weeks, but don't have the study to hand, think also 2hats posted something along those lines on here maybe?



Tables 8 to 10 in the COV-BOOST study have figures for 0, 7 and 28 days e.g.:


----------



## flypanam (Dec 13, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Didn't have I assume rather than couldn't remember! It might be she didn't have any ID to prove who she was though as well. Where I worked you didn't have to prove your NHS number, but if you didn't have it you did have to show some ID to prove who you were so they could then find it. If you had no ID or NHS number they couldn't give the jab as couldn't record who it was going to or check medical issues etc.


No, definitely couldn’t remember. She bought some ID with her. I was sat five feet away from the exchange and asked the guy to let her in as did the people behind her in the queue. It was a flat no, from the guy. Whether he is following protocol strictly or whether he’s making it up as he goes along, people attending the walk in at Queen’s Pharamcy Rosendale Road West Dulwich are not getting jabbed. For that I think it should be raised.


----------



## Epona (Dec 13, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> When I was in the 15 minute waiting area after my booster yesterday, one lady suddenly went white as a sheet, then passed out and fell off her chair.
> 
> Her fella told the attending nurse “oh yeah, she did this after the last one as well”


That's what I'm like, mind you 4 jabs this year (3x COViD and 1 Flu) and I haven't keeled over, which I consider a win.  Panic attacks beforehand aplenty though


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 13, 2021)

flypanam said:


> No, definitely couldn’t remember. She bought some ID with her. I was sat five feet away from the exchange and asked the guy to let her in as did the people behind her in the queue. It was a flat no, from the guy. Whether he is following protocol strictly or whether he’s making it up as he goes along, people attending the walk in at Queen’s Pharamcy Rosendale Road West Dulwich are not getting jabbed. For that I think it should be raised.



You definitely don't need an NHS number:





__





						Loading…
					





					www.essexcovidvaccine.nhs.uk


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Just been modernated at a big vaccination centre. Very well organised, the queue to await vaccination was indoors on numbered seats next to a row of open windows. The post-vax 15 min waiting area was administered by a volunteer with a clipboard who noted everyone’s name and came back and told them exactly when they could leave.
> 
> The outdoor separate walk-in queue was massive though, thankful I managed to book an appointment.
> 
> I got a leaflet and a stamped card but no sticker.


I didn't get a sticker either , I've never been given a sticker. I wasn't asked to wait 15 minutes either , so I went straight home.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 13, 2021)

I had my booking reference but they didn't ask to see it, just asked my name and time and found me on the list. There was a guy came in after me and asked the guy guarding the door if he could just walk in for a jab. The guard asked the booking in lady who agreed that day was a walk in day and started processing him. I was too far away by then to hear if she asked for any ID. He was young 30's maybe so possibly looking for his first jab.
The booking in lady also asked how I got there and when I told her my daughter had brought me asked how old she was, she muttered something about not yet when I told her Eldest was 33, I reckon if I had said 43 I would have been asked to invite her in.
The guy must have got his jab because he came and sat down in the 15 min wait area just as I was putting my coat on to leave.


----------



## elbows (Dec 13, 2021)

2hats said:


> There are as many different immune response profiles as there are humans on the planet...
> 
> Expect up to at least 2 weeks for circulating antibodies to really ramp up (ISTR it takes _around_ 3-4 days in the healthy for B cells to fire up) and then up to 6 months to really benefit from the somatic hypermutation that is broadening your cellular response to variants both current and future as yet unseen); though there is evidence that that continues for up to 12 months. Assuming you are immunocompetent, of course.


I really wanted to leave a gap of at least 6 months between 2nd dose of pfizer and my booster, but that would have been early Feb 2022 which I considered to be incompatible with the timing of this Omicron wave, so I got my booster today. So my dosing schedule gaps so far have ended up at 11 weeks and then 18 weeks and 3 days (and naive as far as I know, no known covid infection). And it was Moderna (Spikevax) on todays menu. I will file a yellow card report if I end up walking backwards for Christmas. I have added myself to this threads poll.

If there is no banging techno album called somatic hypermutation then there should be.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 13, 2021)

This NEJM study indicates degrees of growing neutralisation up to at least a month after third dose booster (here a homologous Pfizer regimen), particularly in older persons. Unfortunately few published studies provide sufficiently high enough time resolution trajectories for various immunogenic markers. Also, bear in mind that (for example) IgG evolution doesn't necessarily shed great light on mucosal IgA kinematics (which likely has a much greater bearing on efficacy to infection, and thus transmission implications); IgA has rarely been measured (outside of animal models and intranasal/oral vaccine candidate studies).


----------



## elbows (Dec 13, 2021)

2hats said:


> This NEJM study indicates degrees of growing neutralisation up to at least a month after third dose booster (here a homologous Pfizer regimen), particularly in older persons. Unfortunately few published studies provide sufficiently high enough time resolution trajectories for various immunogenic markers. Also, bear in mind that (for example) IgG evolution doesn't necessarily shed great light on mucosal IgA kinematics (which likely has a much greater bearing on efficacy to infection, and thus transmission implications); IgA has rarely been measured (outside of animal models and intranasal/oral vaccine candidate studies).


Yeah, I was impressed with the one you pointed out recently that did look at more markers, although the 16 week interval between 1st and 2nd dose used is obviously not a perfect match for UK timing. Plus the other unknowns due to the amount of AZ vaccine used early on here compared to where the main thrust of many of the studies tends to be.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 13, 2021)

Had mine today in a disused store in the Butts Center, Reading. No need for ID or NHS number, but they did need my booking reference. Quick and simple jab with a Moderna dose, hang around for 15 mins then off home.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2021)

flypanam said:


> Is there anyway to complain about a walk in centre. My wife saw two old ones turned away today from the same place I saw someone turned away from on Saturday.


To be honest there is not the staff capacity or the vaccine stock to cope. The government once again have promised what can't be delivered. 

People are not 'turned away' from centres. Simply we can't cope at the moment. A lot of those staff are volunteer's and helping out overworked NHS staff so complaining will do little aside from lowering an already low morale. 

There are no LFT kits available online. All the pharmacies here are out of stock too. I am almost out so limiting what people can take.


----------



## LDC (Dec 13, 2021)

I've just had an email from the PCN I volunteered for giving vaccines earlier this year asking for all volunteers to come back the next few weeks. Vaccine clinics every day.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 14, 2021)

Finally have been able to get my Pfizer booster booked for next Monday. They just changed the rules where I am so anyone 18-65 years can get dose 3 as long as six months have passed since dose 2.  

Hopefully any sore arm will be gone before Christmas but feels much better getting a top up in protection now that omicron is taking off. Feeling much calmer now!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 14, 2021)

Urgh, got pretty lucky with the first two but this one has wiped me out. Hardly slept due to aching legs and fluctuating temperature.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 14, 2021)

The NHS Website isn't working, I'm lucky I have a jab booked for 1st week of Jan. But want to move it sooner. I have to have Xmas dinner with the in-laws and Mrs Fox's SIL and boyfriend are unvaxxed (Because they don't have time to feel rubbish after the jab. appentrently) So I really don't want to go. But Mrs Fox doesn't have a great relationship with her family so I don't won't make it any worse.
So I'm getting quite stressed, plus I haven't been sleeping well because of worrying, which doesn't help rational thought.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 14, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> The NHS Website isn't working.



Keep trying, it's busy, but seems to be working for me, I am getting this message -



> You are in a queue
> Lots of people are trying to book an appointment at the moment.
> We will tell you where you are in the queue and your estimated wait time shortly.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 14, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> The NHS Website isn't working, I'm lucky I have a jab booked for 1st week of Jan. But want to move it sooner. I have to have Xmas dinner with the in-laws and Mrs Fox's SIL and boyfriend are unvaxxed (Because they don't have time to feel rubbish after the jab. appentrently) So I really don't want to go. But Mrs Fox doesn't have a great relationship with her family so I don't won't make it any worse.
> So I'm getting quite stressed, plus I have been sleeping well because of worrying, which doesn't help rational thought.



Can you get to a walk-in? They should be being ramped-up over the next week, so keep checking for available walk-in places within traveling distance.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 14, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Urgh, got pretty lucky with the first two but this one has wiped me out. Hardly slept due to aching legs and fluctuating temperature.


Which vaccine did you get?  Pfizer or AZ?


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 14, 2021)

Badgers said:


> There are no LFT kits available online. All the pharmacies here are out of stock too. I am almost out so limiting what people can take.



There are plenty of LFT kits in the country, it's the supply chain that is the problem i.e. getting them physically dispatched, but should be sorted soon.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 14, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Which vaccine did you get?  Pfizer or AZ?



AZ for the first two, Moderna this time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> The NHS Website isn't working, I'm lucky I have a jab booked for 1st week of Jan. But want to move it sooner. I have to have Xmas dinner with the in-laws and Mrs Fox's SIL and boyfriend are unvaxxed (Because they don't have time to feel rubbish after the jab. appentrently) So I really don't want to go. But Mrs Fox doesn't have a great relationship with her family so I don't won't make it any worse.
> So I'm getting quite stressed, plus I haven't been sleeping well because of worrying, which doesn't help rational thought.


there are of course two schools of thought on feeling shit after the injection. the first is, as your in-laws feel, that it's too much time, the second is that avoiding having the virus with the chance of increased severity makes the possibility of feeling shit after worth it


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 14, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I've just had an email from the PCN I volunteered for giving vaccines earlier this year asking for all volunteers to come back the next few weeks. Vaccine clinics every day.


I've also had a message saying they are extending the hours to 8am-8pm so there will be 3 volunteer shifts, not 2.  I'm thinking of signing up for the last shift on Christmas Eve as I doubt many will want to do it!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2021)

Do they need non-medical volunteers ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Do they need non-medical volunteers ?


i don't think they're quite taking people who enjoy sticking needles in others just yet


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 14, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Do they need non-medical volunteers ?


Yes, they will ... queue marshalling, watching people on their 15 minutes, [in somewhere not a million miles from here, deflecting the anti-vaxxers, unofficially !]
contact locally


----------



## Sue (Dec 14, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Do they need non-medical volunteers ?


Contact them to ask. A non-medical friend was volunteering before but there was some training involved which I guess they may not be running at the moment?


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 14, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Do they need non-medical volunteers ?


I signed up right at the beginning, mostly to get my jab as early as possible but I continued to volunteer for a while as 'payback' for my vaccination.  (And because I had nothing better to do.)  There was some Zoom training in the beginning, they were innundated with volunteers to start with, which resulted in them putting too many people on shift.  Which in turn resulted in some people (like me) getting fed up with standing around doing nothing.  Now I get regular emails pleading for people to join shifts which are short staffed and there are regular induction sessions running to train up new volunteers.  As I have said, I will probably sign up for a few shifts leading up to Christmas because it's looking like there is a genuine need now. 

It's a highly controlled environment, masks, sanitiser etc but probably more people than you have mixed with in a while, so not sure how you will cope.  Where I am, they have specific 'outdoor' shifts which could be something which might be good for you if you can stand the cold?


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm going to see if my local hub could do with someone extra to do the stickers on those little record cards they hand out ...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2021)

Spikevaxed by a soldier!  Now boostered, funky cold Moderna style.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 14, 2021)

Moderna jab yesterday. Then got drunk. Feel all over horrible today. Thankfully I don't have anything I have to do.


----------



## MBV (Dec 14, 2021)

Not feeling brilliant after my Pfizer yesterday. Wfh so largely manageable  even if not as productive.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2021)

There were so many people queueing for booster jabs at the hospital where I work this morning that as I approached, I thought there was a fire or a bomb scare or something. I've never seen so many people outside the hospital.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 14, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Do they need non-medical volunteers ?


Loads, when I went for my initial jabs I met Eldest Q's father-in-law, he was on internal queue marshalling stood inside pointing out to people where to queue and making sure they stood 2m apart. He was an area sales manager for a food wholesaler before retirement so his medical knowledge is on a par with mine. 
Youngest Sister's husband is a retired electrician and when he volunteered they put him on car parking duty don't need a trained nurse/doctor for that either.
Mum Q was fairly poorly after her initial jabs and didn't want to go for her booster so my sister told her that my brother-in-law had pulled strings to get Mum in specially and she was keen on after that.


----------



## andysays (Dec 14, 2021)

I've finally had a text from my GP inviting me to book my booster.

Luckily I booked it on the main NHS website on Nov 18, and will be having it on Dec 17, exactly six months after the previous one.

Just as well I didn't wait for the invitation.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 14, 2021)

Probably a stupid question, but why is it called jag?
Listening to Nicola Sturgeon she says it, + the thread title has it (which I thought was a joke).


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 14, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Probably a stupid question, but why is it called jag?
> Listening to Nicola Sturgeon she says it, + the thread title has it (which I thought was a joke).



It's what some weirdos people up north & in Scotland call it.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Saunders (Dec 14, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> AZ for the first two, Moderna this time.


Same here. I didn’t feel dreadful after the first two, just a bit hungover. This one I had sore arm after 12 hours, which has pretty much gone now. Also felt floopy/ rough after 24 hours. This has lasted for 24 hours and is ongoing. But not dreadful.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 14, 2021)

Saunders said:


> Same here. I didn’t feel dreadful after the first two, just a bit hungover. This one I had sore arm after 12 hours, which has pretty much gone now. Also felt floopy/ rough after 24 hours. This has lasted for 24 hours and is ongoing. But not dreadful.



I've found Lemsip to be quite helpful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've found Lemsip to be quite helpful.


snorted or chasing the lemsip?


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 14, 2021)

Suspension of the 15-minute wait for vaccination with mRNA vaccine for COVID-19: UK CMOs' opinion
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 14, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Urgh, got pretty lucky with the first two but this one has wiped me out. Hardly slept due to aching legs and fluctuating temperature.


I had the leg thing ( Pfizer though) parts were really sensitive to the touch. Had mine on the 6th and my arm is still sore to the touch. At least I can lie on it now.


----------



## elbows (Dec 14, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Suspension of the 15-minute wait for vaccination with mRNA vaccine for COVID-19: UK CMOs' opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too surprising since they had already indicated this was probably on the cards.

The vaccine centre I got my booster at yesterday was already doing a typical bending of the previous guidance, by saying we should stay for 'at least 10 minutes' after our jabs.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 14, 2021)

elbows said:


> Not too surprising since they had already indicated this was probably on the cards.
> 
> The vaccine centre I got my booster at yesterday was already doing a typical bending of the previous guidance, by saying we should stay for 'at least 10 minutes' after our jabs.



Don’t think it will affect throughput at vaccination centres where the limiting factor tends to be the number of vaccinators. Certainly will have a positive impact on pharmacies though, and that matters because the number of vaccination centres has reduced considerably since the 2nd jab rollout, whereas the number of pharmacy sites has increased by several hundred percent.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 14, 2021)

2hats said:


> This NEJM study indicates degrees of growing neutralisation up to at least a month after third dose booster (here a homologous Pfizer regimen), particularly in older persons. Unfortunately few published studies provide sufficiently high enough time resolution trajectories for various immunogenic markers. Also, bear in mind that (for example) IgG evolution doesn't necessarily shed great light on mucosal IgA kinematics (which likely has a much greater bearing on efficacy to infection, and thus transmission implications); IgA has rarely been measured (outside of animal models and intranasal/oral vaccine candidate studies).


Side note really but I was wondering why IgA sounded like something I'd heard of and it's the breastmilk thing. 








						SARS-CoV-2–Specific Antibodies in Breast Milk After COVID-19 Vaccination of Breastfeeding Women
					

This prospective study investigated whether antibodies from SARS-CoV-2 immunization of nursing mothers transferred to infants as a potentially protective effect.




					jamanetwork.com
				






> cific IgA and IgG antibodies in breast milk for 6 weeks after vaccination. IgA secretion was evident as early as 2 weeks after vaccination followed by a spike in IgG after 4 weeks (a week after the second vaccine). A few other studies have shown similar findings in women infected with COVID-19.5


----------



## 2hats (Dec 14, 2021)

wtfftw said:


> Side note really but I was wondering why IgA sounded like something I'd heard of and it's the breastmilk thing.


Oral administration!


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 14, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Suspension of the 15-minute wait for vaccination with mRNA vaccine for COVID-19: UK CMOs' opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prick, kick and out the door?


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 14, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Prick, kick and out the door?



Mine took about four minutes, mostly spent by the vaccinator entering stuff on the computer. My partner had their booster at a different site and was jabbed while standing up in the queue in just a few seconds. With the suspension of 15-minute waiting I guess some vaccinators will be able to aim for a higher rate.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 14, 2021)

Can't see that eliminating the 15 min wait will increase the vaccination rate, It's the last step and basically just needs space to store the thumb twiddlers. The place where my booster was given had three folks actually giving vaccinations and the freshly jabbed went onto some rows of chairs to wait. If those chairs weren't there there would still be only three jabbers jabbing away.
Son Q is going for his booster jab tomorrow at 1830, Pollyanna told Mrs Q last night that he had booked it on Monday morning so round here there doesn't seem to be much of a wait.


----------



## elbows (Dec 14, 2021)

Even where it doesnt make a big difference to the rate, I suppose it will decrease the chance of spreading the disease in the vaccination centre.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 14, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Can't see that eliminating the 15 min wait will increase the vaccination rate, It's the last step and basically just needs space to store the thumb twiddlers. The place where my booster was given had three folks actually giving vaccinations and the freshly jabbed went onto some rows of chairs to wait. If those chairs weren't there there would still be only three jabbers jabbing away.



But, more jabbers/shifts are becoming available, so that space can be used for them.


----------



## deeyo (Dec 14, 2021)

Saunders said:


> Same here. I didn’t feel dreadful after the first two, just a bit hungover. This one I had sore arm after 12 hours, which has pretty much gone now. Also felt floopy/ rough after 24 hours. This has lasted for 24 hours and is ongoing. But not dreadful.


az-az-mo for me too. had my booster yesterday. feels like somone's jabbed a needle straight into my arm...


----------



## smmudge (Dec 14, 2021)

I just booked mine on the NHS site for next week. Will be a little over 5 months since my 2nd. Does that make any difference to the immune response compared to 6 months??


----------



## nagapie (Dec 14, 2021)

Vaccines at my school today, very low take up. On the plus side they had 14 doses for teachers so I got my Pfizer booster. Had AZ for the first two. No side effects for any of them.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 14, 2021)

Double Astra and had moderna today and it felt like a really horrible body load acid trip. Vision went shit and had to leave work early. It's the muscle pain which I can't stand. I have been swimming hard (3km on Sat and 2.5km on Sunday) over the past week or so and it was as if all the aches and pains were amplified to max. Plus nausea. 

Half a bottle of decent white wine and two cans of guinness original and things are feeling a bit better. Wish I could take tomorrow off work but have a couple of guys coming in tomorrow especially so will need to be there. Will probably try to escape by lunch time. The arse  is I have another deadline which I need to complete by Friday... just can't wait for Xmas oblivion. This feels like a kick from a horse to be honest.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 14, 2021)

LFT kits now available online (9pm tuesday 14th)


----------



## Saunders (Dec 14, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've found Lemsip to be quite helpful.


Ah thanks for the tip. Fortunately for me, all feeling rough side-effects seem to have gone since earlier this evening. I hope you also feel better soon.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 14, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Probably a stupid question, but why is it called jag?
> Listening to Nicola Sturgeon she says it, + the thread title has it (which I thought was a joke).



Spiky things (thistles, nettles, hedgehogs etc) are 'jaggy' in Scots. You jag yourself on a thistle rather than scratching yourself too. It's the usual word for injection in most of Scotland.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Stuff I've seen says booster generates a good immune response much quicker than the previous 2 doses, days rather than 2-3 weeks, but don't have the study to hand, think also 2hats posted something along those lines on here maybe?


Just to mention this negative case control study (UKHSA/NIHR (LSHTM/Imperial)) which sets out to establish the effectiveness of Pfizer as a third dose booster after either two standard doses of Pfizer or AstraZeneca. Almost 250,000 UK participants, all aged 50+ years. Note that the data were analysed before omicron arrived on the scene so the numbers indicate vaccine effectiveness against symptomatic infection with delta.

Of interest here are these plots where one can see that the booster effectiveness significantly ramps up during the second week after third dose (relative to any meaningful baseline).

Much younger, immunocompetent individuals _might_ respond faster, but it would still be wise to allow two weeks.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 15, 2021)

Over 18 year olds are eligible to book their booster jabs now. Just managed to book my son's.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 15, 2021)

2hats said:


> Just to mention this negative case control study (UKHSA/NIHR (LSHTM/Imperial)) which sets out to establish the effectiveness of Pfizer as a third dose booster after either two standard doses of Pfizer or AstraZeneca. Almost 250,000 UK participants, all aged 50+ years. Note that the data were analysed before omicron arrived on the scene so the numbers indicate vaccine effectiveness against symptomatic infection with delta.
> 
> Of interest here are these plots where one can see that the booster effectiveness significantly ramps up during the second week after third dose (relative to any meaningful baseline).
> View attachment 300857
> Much younger, immunocompetent individuals _might_ respond faster, but it would still be wise to allow two weeks.



What they’re showing here is time between booster and symptom onset, not the time between booster and becoming infected with the virus. As the question asked is when boosters establish protection from infection, and Delta’s incubation period is around 4 days, you need to subtract that from the onset dates.

Looking at Figure 1 we can see protection from symptoms is certainly achieved by 12 days post-booster, which means protection from infection is achieved from 8 days post-booster.


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 15, 2021)

Booster yesterday.

AZ> AZ> Moderna. Feel fine today. felt fine on all of them apart from achy arm.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 15, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Booster yesterday.
> 
> AZ> AZ> Moderna. Feel fine today. felt fine on all of them apart from achy arm.


Feeling better this morning after a rough night of what felt like flu.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2021)

Was fine! Felt a little nauseous and the beginnings of a headache yesterday, but took some paracetamol, and later some ibuprofen, and was fine apart from a sore arm, and a runny bum this morning.  Yes!


----------



## souljacker (Dec 15, 2021)

Two days on from mine and I've not had much of a reaction from my 3rd moderna. Slightly sore arm and felt a bit sleepy yesterday but that's it. Big difference to the first too which made me feel awful for days.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm still in bed (jabbed monday afternoon) as I'm tired all over achey and feeling hot/cold - to be fair I feel hot/cold most of the time anyway which doesn't help with sleeping.

Really odd thing is site of flu jab in opposite arm from two weeks ago, is just as painful as the latest jab in the arm- what is that about?


----------



## JoeyBoy (Dec 15, 2021)

The boss has started to demand we all take tests once a week, the one where someone sticks a cotton bud up your nose and tries to poke your brains out with it. Apparently I don't have Covid so the vaccinations must be working.
This place is full of nutters who reckon they're being oppressed and keep arguing about it.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Two days on from mine and I've not had much of a reaction from my 3rd moderna. Slightly sore arm and felt a bit sleepy yesterday but that's it. Big difference to the first too which made me feel awful for days.


Yeh, I was hideously ill with my first AZ, so was shitting it a bit tbh, but yay!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2021)

JoeyBoy said:


> The boss has started to demand we all take tests once a week, the one where someone sticks a cotton bud up your nose and tries to poke your brains out with it. Apparently I don't have Covid so the vaccinations must be working.
> This place is full of nutters who reckon they're being oppressed and keep arguing about it.


The new LFTs are much more user-friendly than the old ones. No gagging, no eye watering, just 5 times round in each nostril, easy peasy.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 15, 2021)

From 10:00 today [15th Dec 2021]
The NHS booking site has been opened to all over 18s ...

[just hope their servers are up to the task plus enough physical vaccination sites ...]


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 15, 2021)

sojourner said:


> The new LFTs are much more user-friendly than the old ones. No gagging, no eye watering, just 5 times round in each nostril, easy peasy.



Hope so ! I've managed to stay covid-free so far, although I've administered a test to OH before they went for an out-patient appointment [it was for Ear/Nose/Throat, so kind of made sense !]

What's annoying me, is that a company has to pay, yet individuals can get 'em free.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 15, 2021)

Yay, booster booked for Saturday, through the local surgery.


----------



## Supine (Dec 15, 2021)

Just explaining to an indian colleague how he can get a free booster from nhs website. 

He is very happy as he paid £100 each for his two AZ vaccines in India before he moved here.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Hope so ! I've managed to stay covid-free so far, although I've administered a test to OH before they went for an out-patient appointment [it was for Ear/Nose/Throat, so kind of made sense !]
> 
> What's annoying me, is that a company has to pay, yet individuals can get 'em free.


Yeh, much nicer to use!

Oh, that's odd.


----------



## 20Bees (Dec 15, 2021)

Youngest (29) just booked hers for this Saturday. She’d abandoned the queue at the first attempt because she thought 3000 ahead of her would take ages to shift, in fact the online queue moves at lightning speed. She had Pfizer for the first two. Eldest booked hers on Sunday but it’s on 23/12, she felt rough for a day or two after her first AZ but not the second. Think this venue is only doing Moderna boosters.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2021)

I’m due my booster tomorrow but I just tested positive so I can’t go.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 15, 2021)

Actually I feel exhausted today. Is that normal for Pfizer? Tbf I have two children with norovirus so could just be that.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m due my booster tomorrow but I just tested positive so I can’t go.


Aw shit. I hope you're ok Danny


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 15, 2021)

Had mine today (Pfizer -> Pfizer -> Moderna). Cos my first one was booked through my GP and the second two were at a walkin I still don't trust they've got my details right (the guy looked me up and asked if I was here for my second dose), but I guess at least now they've got it on record that I've had my second dose? Did have one car wanker drive past the queue and shout "stop conforming! stop conforming" at us but they were gone before I could think of a snappy comeback.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 15, 2021)

Does anyone know what's going on with teenagers who've only had one jab so far (at school)?  We had a letter from school implying that boosters could be booked now but when I finally finished the virtual queue on the NHS website it said she was ineligible.  The Daily Fail said that bookings are open from Monday but not sure I trust that source.


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 16, 2021)

kenny g said:


> Feeling better this morning after a rough night of what felt like flu.


It hit me hard yesterday ha ha. lethargic, achy etc. Had a shit night's sleep but the achy stuff has gone now


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Has anyone who has received three doses of Pfizer had a worse reaction to the booster than to the two primary doses?  I’ve had 2 x Pfizers in the summer without any great reaction apart from slightly sore arm, and soon hopefully can get the booster dose and just wondering what the chances are of having anything worse from the booster?


I did, but had no reaction at all really. Not even a sore arm. Felt a bit tired after the first and quite tired after the second, with a sore arm that hurt when I rolled over in bed, but that’s all standard injection business.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2021)

Maybe this is a question for another thread, but why are people’s reactions to jabs so diverse? Some people are laid low for a few days and some not affected at all. Is it just a general thing ie some people are more sensitive to any injections, not just these particular vaccines, or is it just the vaccines that have had bad side effects for some?
Is it just a physiological thing in the same way that some people are more allergic/sensitive to things than others?


----------



## bimble (Dec 16, 2021)

Supine said:


> Just explaining to an indian colleague how he can get a free booster from nhs website.
> 
> He is very happy as he paid £100 each for his two AZ vaccines in India before he moved here.


That’s very weird. He got massively ripped off by a private hospital. Buying them privately is an option there though not what most people do, but even so prices are supposed to be fixed, at around ten times less than that.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 16, 2021)

Its not unknown for someone to pretend they both have and spend more money than they actually do, especially in cultures with heavy class systems


----------



## trashpony (Dec 16, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Actually I feel exhausted today. Is that normal for Pfizer? Tbf I have two children with norovirus so could just be that.


I felt okay afterwards (had it Monday) but felt terrible yesterday. I went to bed really early with paracetamol. Fine this morning though


----------



## LDC (Dec 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Maybe this is a question for another thread, but why are people’s reactions to jabs so diverse? Some people are laid low for a few days and some not affected at all. Is it just a general thing ie some people are more sensitive to any injections, not just these particular vaccines, or is it just the vaccines that have had bad side effects for some?
> Is it just a physiological thing in the same way that some people are more allergic/sensitive to things than others?



Immune systems are complicated and underlying health conditions might play a part sometimes, plus other things like previous experiences and expectations of side effects...





__





						Expectation Shapes Reality: Psychological Factors Predict COVID Vaccine Side Effects | UToledo News
					

Dr. Andrew Geers, UToledo professor of psychology, led research that found people who expected common side effects following vaccination against COVID-19 were much more likely to experience those negative reactions than people who did not anticipate them.




					news.utoledo.edu


----------



## Supine (Dec 16, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Its not unknown for someone to pretend they both have and spend more money than they actually do, especially in cultures with heavy class systems



Brilliant, thursday morning racism from the DM crew.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Immune systems are complicated and underlying health conditions might play a part sometimes, plus other things like previous experiences and expectations of side effects...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah that makes sense, I was pretty sure that that was the case in certain people i know.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 16, 2021)

Got mine last night.  Managed 4.5 mile run this morning, but shivery since coming back, despite 3 layers & some extra heating.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 16, 2021)

A mate just checked to see if there's any 'walk-in' centres near Worthing, the nearest would involve a 65 mile round trip, inc. a short ferry crossing to the Isle of Wight.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 16, 2021)

trashpony said:


> I felt okay afterwards (had it Monday) but felt terrible yesterday. I went to bed really early with paracetamol. Fine this morning though


Yes, this was my trajectory. Fine afterwards, next day bloody sore arm, exhausted and a bit sicky. Nothing I couldn't have dealt with usually but with both boys home and sick, it was hard.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> A mate just checked to see if there's any 'walk-in' centres near Worthing, the nearest would involve a 65 mile round trip, inc. a short ferry crossing to the Isle of Wight.


My daughter is in Brighton and managed to get an appointment this Sunday. They don't seem to have walk-in centers for the booster. They're definitely opening more up, as her appointment before that was 6th Jan.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m due my booster tomorrow but I just tested positive so I can’t go.


Update: now I’ve had a negative result. 

Not sure wtf was going on with the earlier text I got. But I’m going with the latest one. 

I will therefore be attending my appointment for booster.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 16, 2021)

Saffy said:


> My daughter is in Brighton and managed to get an appointment this Sunday. *They don't seem to have walk-in centers for the booster. *They're definitely opening more up, as her appointment before that was 6th Jan.



They don't, they have some in East Sussex for 1st & 2nd jabs, but not boosters, and none whatsoever in West Sussex.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They don't, they have some in East Sussex for 1st & 2nd jabs, but not boosters, and none whatsoever in West Sussex.


I’m amazed that my crappy corner of Kent is better. The set up here is phenomenal. They sit you in long rows and just walk up between two rows, jabbing either side as they go. No appointments needed.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 16, 2021)

Supine said:


> Brilliant, thursday morning racism from the DM crew


I'm not intimidated by cancel culture's attempts to re-write reality, variety of cultures is what makes the world interesting. if you want to deny that all cultures have aspects that might be viewed in negative terms, that's you right of course. I'm a realist not a racist I think you know where you can stuff your accusation


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 16, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I'm not intimidated by cancel culture's attempts to re-write reality, variety of cultures is what makes the world interesting. if you want to deny that all cultures have aspects that might be viewed in negative terms, that's you right of course. I'm a realist not a racist I think you know where you can stuff your accusation



Hmmm


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 16, 2021)

We definitely need a  reaction ...


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 16, 2021)

.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 16, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> We definitely need a  reaction ...



Checks notes...


----------



## NoXion (Dec 16, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I'm not intimidated by cancel culture's attempts to re-write reality, variety of cultures is what makes the world interesting. if you want to deny that all cultures have aspects that might be viewed in negative terms, that's you right of course. I'm a realist not a racist I think you know where you can stuff your accusation



You literally claimed that someone whom you don't personally know was pretending to be rich, and attempted to justify your silly position by referencing that person's ethnic background. How can that be anything other than a racially insensitive remark?

Apparently Hyacinth Bucket is Indian now...


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 16, 2021)

I literally just had mine, pfizer this time, am sitting here for my five mins afterwards now before heading off. I was really brave, but I haven’t had a sticker yet to certify me as having been brave today, so I’ll enquire about such on my way out. Perhaps they’ve been stopped due to Tory cuts.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2021)

So just had my Moderna. Two AZs and a Moderna.

I had been expecting my flu jag as per the appointment letter, but they didn’t have any.  My GP had previously told us they weren’t dealing with it this year and not to ask them.  I usually get it in October. Not sure what to do now.

The queuing for the booster was appalling. I attended in time for my appointment but had to stand for an hour and a half, mostly outside.

I explained that I can’t stand for very long due to chronic pain, and that I didn’t want to skip the queue but was there somewhere I could sit to wait.  I was told there wasn’t. I said what if I came back first thing in the morning. They said they were only seeing people who had appointments so I would probably not be seen.

The effects of the queuing alone is going to knock me out for days. That’s without any side effects.  

I’m unhappy about these arrangements. I don’t blame the people who were there, but I don’t understand why there was no provision for people who couldn’t stand.

I will be investing in a walking stick/folding chair. If anyone can recommend a good one, I’m all ears.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2021)

I blame Boris. The cunt.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I had been expecting my flu jag as per the appointment letter, but they didn’t have any.  My GP had previously told us they weren’t dealing with it this year and not to ask them.  I usually get it in October. Not sure what to do now.



The GP not doing them is weird, I had mine at my GPs this year, local pharmacies are also doing them around here, so that's worth checking out.



> The queuing for the booster was appalling. I attended in time for my appointment but had to stand for an hour and a half, mostly outside.
> 
> I explained that I can’t stand for very long due to chronic pain, and that I didn’t want to skip the queue but was there somewhere I could sit to wait.  I was told there wasn’t. I said what if I came back first thing in the morning. They said they were only seeing people who had appointments so I would probably not be seen.
> 
> The effects of the queuing alone is going to knock me out for days. That’s without any side effects.



That's shocking, my GP hub has chairs inside for people in your position, not that the queue has ever been more than about 15 minutes for covid jabs. 

One couple were told to re-join the queue behind me, as we neared the jabbing stations, but I insisted they went before me, it's not like a couple of minutes extra waiting was a problem for me.


----------



## andysays (Dec 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> So just had my Moderna. Two AZs and a Moderna.
> 
> I had been expecting my flu jag as per the appointment letter, but they didn’t have any.  My GP had previously told us they weren’t dealing with it this year and not to ask them.  I usually get it in October. Not sure what to do now.
> 
> ...


That's a terrible experience to have to go through, danny.

Hope the effects aren't as bad as you fear. Take care of yourself.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> So just had my Moderna. Two AZs and a Moderna.
> 
> I had been expecting my flu jag as per the appointment letter, but they didn’t have any.  My GP had previously told us they weren’t dealing with it this year and not to ask them.  I usually get it in October. Not sure what to do now.
> 
> ...


I know it depends on what causes the grief, but would a shooting stick be better?, just if you're thinking of it for similar events then most folding seats are quite low and the constant getting up and down might be a problem (dont know as I said depends on you) sorry to hear of your experience


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I know it depends on what causes the grief, but would a shooting stick be better?, just if you're thinking of it for similar events then most folding seats are quite low and the constant getting up and down might be a problem (dont know as I said depends on you) sorry to hear of your experience


Yes, a shooting stick kind of thing would be ideal I expect. 

What I get is neuropathy in my legs, which after time radiates into my back. I have been told my the physio not to stand for longer than ten minutes. So anything I can carry like a walking stick that becomes a seat would be ideal.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, a shooting stick kind of thing would be ideal I expect.
> 
> What I get is neuropathy in my legs, which after time radiates into my back. I have been told my the physio not to stand for longer than ten minutes. So anything I can carry like a walking stick that becomes a seat would be ideal.


not especially pretty, but VAT-free !









						Walking Stick Seats - Buy Online - Complete Care Shop
					

Live independently with our wide range of folding and height-adjustable walking stick seats. Shop online now.




					www.completecareshop.co.uk


----------



## Sue (Dec 16, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> not especially pretty, but VAT-free !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you get one with a sword???? That would be .


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> So just had my Moderna. Two AZs and a Moderna.
> 
> I had been expecting my flu jag as per the appointment letter, but they didn’t have any.  My GP had previously told us they weren’t dealing with it this year and not to ask them.  I usually get it in October. Not sure what to do now.
> 
> ...



Yeah, queue for me was 45 mins last night, and mainly outside. Not what you expect with an appointment system.

At least a couple of people saw the queue and fucked off.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Yeah, queue for me was 45 mins last night, and mainly outside. Not what you expect with an appointment system.
> 
> At least a couple of people saw the queue and fucked off.


Central Mosque?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 16, 2021)

trashpony said:


> I’m amazed that my crappy corner of Kent is better. The set up here is phenomenal. They sit you in long rows and just walk up between two rows, jabbing either side as they go. No appointments needed.


That sounds very slick! 

I think queuing times etc have gotten much worse since the announcement they wanted to do it all in December. I had my flu and booster before the announcement, didn't have to wait for either and for the booster I was a walk in. Actually my son was also a walk in and only had to wait 15 minutes.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 16, 2021)

weltweit said:


> That sounds very slick!
> 
> I think queuing times etc have gotten much worse since the announcement they wanted to do it all in December. I had my flu and booster before the announcement, didn't have to wait for either and for the booster I was a walk in. Actually my son was also a walk in and only had to wait 15 minutes.


So slick Boris turned up today apparently.  

apparently he was booed and people were shouting resign at him


----------



## kenny g (Dec 16, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Was fine! Felt a little nauseous and the beginnings of a headache yesterday, but took some paracetamol, and later some ibuprofen, and was fine apart from a sore arm, and a runny bum this morning.  Yes!





Orang Utan said:


> Maybe this is a question for another thread, but why are people’s reactions to jabs so diverse? Some people are laid low for a few days and some not affected at all. Is it just a general thing ie some people are more sensitive to any injections, not just these particular vaccines, or is it just the vaccines that have had bad side effects for some?
> Is it just a physiological thing in the same way that some people are more allergic/sensitive to things than others?


In my case jab 1 AZ had really intense flu like side effects which were unexpected. Jab 2 AZ was trouble free and I was able to go for a 2km swim the next day. Booster of Moderna has been a two day bad trip which I have now come out of the other side. Slept 11 hours last night, will take tomorrow easy working from home and go for a decent swim Saturday. 

This is much more than psychological or expectation based. I expected booster to be like jab 2 and with minor effects. 

I have since heard similar from others who have had one very minor and another strong. Others have very minor to all jabs. I have always reacted extremely to horse fly bites but don't have any allergies at all. Flu vaccine this year caused arm pit to swell up massively but the year before had no side effects. Seems to be luck of the draw.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I explained that I can’t stand for very long due to chronic pain, and that I didn’t want to skip the queue but was there somewhere I could sit to wait.  I was told there wasn’t. I said what if I came back first thing in the morning. They said they were only seeing people who had appointments so I would probably not be seen.
> 
> The effects of the queuing alone is going to knock me out for days. That’s without any side effects.
> 
> I’m unhappy about these arrangements. I don’t blame the people who were there, but I don’t understand why there was no provision for people who couldn’t stand.


Sorry to hear that Danny, that sounds shit. 

Was this a vaccine centre or a smaller venue? The vaccine centre I used (Elland Road) had some seating and was very smooth.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> Sorry to hear that Danny, that sounds shit.
> 
> Was this a vaccine centre or a smaller venue? The vaccine centre I used (Elland Road) had some seating and was very smooth.


It was Glasgow Central Mosque.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 16, 2021)

Sorry to hear that danny la rouge - they should have made provision for people who can't stand in queues for ages.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sorry to hear that danny la rouge - they should have made provision for people who can't stand in queues for ages.


They really should. It wasn’t just me, there were others clearly suffering. Including a man with, I guess, autism who decided he’d had enough and ran through the snaking queue to the front like that scene when Shrek gets to Duloc, chased by a carer shouting “Keiron, we just have to wait!”

I nearly made a break for it with Kieron.


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2021)

JoeyBoy said:


> The boss has started to demand we all take tests once a week, the one where someone sticks a cotton bud up your nose and tries to poke your brains out with it. Apparently I don't have Covid so the vaccinations must be working.
> This place is full of nutters who reckon they're being oppressed and keep arguing about it.



Surprised that you're only just being asked to do that now, OH works in a factory and everyone who works there has to submit LFT results twice a week on Mondays and Thursdays, they've been doing that pretty much since at home testing kits became available.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> They really should. It wasn’t just me, there were others clearly suffering. Including a man with, I guess, autism who decided he’d had enough and ran through the snaking queue to the front like that scene when Shrek gets to Duloc, chased by a carer shouting “Keiron, we just have to wait!”
> 
> I nearly made a break for it with Kieron.


In Bournemouth we have a 'sensory' room painted in calming colours for the likes of Kieron and people with needle phobias.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 17, 2021)

View attachment IMG_2362.MOV


----------



## iona (Dec 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They don't, they have some in East Sussex for 1st & 2nd jabs, but not boosters, and none whatsoever in West Sussex.


Brighton definitely were doing boosters - when I got mine they said most of their walk-ins had been people coming for boosters. There's been massive queues outside in the last couple of weeks though, so maybe they've changed it for some reason to do with that.

I'm still enjoying the juxtaposition of the massive Topshop ads that are still up outside next to all the NHS vaccination centre signage, every time I walk past


----------



## Cloo (Dec 17, 2021)

gsv had his yesterday afternoon - appears to be fine other than sore arm.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 17, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I'm not intimidated by cancel culture's attempts to re-write reality, variety of cultures is what makes the world interesting. if you want to deny that all cultures have aspects that might be viewed in negative terms, that's you right of course. I'm a realist not a racist I think you know where you can stuff your accusation


Cancel culture


----------



## JoeyBoy (Dec 17, 2021)

Epona said:


> Surprised that you're only just being asked to do that now, OH works in a factory and everyone who works there has to submit LFT results twice a week on Mondays and Thursdays, they've been doing that pretty much since at home testing kits became available.


 I work in a big warehouse and most of us don't see the public. We've had to do it on a Monday for about a month maybe two, there is a woman comes in and does it. She wears a nurses uniform so I guess she is from somewhere like BUPA or whatever. Not that I wouldn't put it past my boss to get a member of his family to do it and get her a uniform from the fancy dress shop. I don't know what sort of test we get, it involves her sticking a bud up my nose, twisting it round, sticking it a plastic tube and then squirting the liquid on a white plastic thing. Don't know if that is a PCR or an LFT one, whichever one is cheaper probably.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 17, 2021)

JoeyBoy said:


> I work in a big warehouse and most of us don't see the public. We've had to do it on a Monday for about a month maybe two, there is a woman comes in and does it. She wears a nurses uniform so I guess she is from somewhere like BUPA or whatever. Not that I wouldn't put it past my boss to get a member of his family to do it and get her a uniform from the fancy dress shop. I don't know what sort of test we get, it involves her sticking a bud up my nose, twisting it round, sticking it a plastic tube and then squirting the liquid on a white plastic thing. Don't know if that is a PCR or an LFT one, whichever one is cheaper probably.


Deffo a Low Flatulence Test


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Central Mosque?



Ayr Racecourse


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Ayr Racecourse


That does sound like the punchline to something I can’t quite work out a set up for.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 17, 2021)

Just waiting in the recuperation area,you have to wait for 30 minutes here  in Portugal. Had a booster of Pfizer after two previous jabs of AstraZ.


----------



## Supine (Dec 17, 2021)

Fine vintage Moderna here. In and out in four minutes. The local pharmacy is a well oiled stabbing machine. Busy every day apparently.


----------



## andysays (Dec 17, 2021)

Supine said:


> Fine vintage Moderna here. In and out in four minutes. The local pharmacy is a well oiled stabbing machine. Busy every day apparently.


Just had a very similar experience here.

Vote updated.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Dec 17, 2021)

Am sitting in the waiting room after my 3rd dose, I've had the holy trinity , 1st astra, second was pfizer and just had the moderna. 
Still only got 4g on my 'phone though.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> That does sound like the punchline to something I can’t quite work out a set up for.



It will have been good training for visiting a Scottish supermarket over the next couple of months anyway.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It will have been good training for visiting a Scottish supermarket over the next couple of months anyway.


I know.

“Oh my god, the supermarket will be closed for a day! Buy everything!”

Then a week later the same thing.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I know.
> 
> “Oh my god, the supermarket will be closed for a day! Buy everything!”
> 
> Then a week later the same thing.



Thinking more of the queue to get in if you don't pick the 'right' time rather than panic buying necessarily.  Last shop before Xmas next week is bound to be awful.


----------



## xenon (Dec 18, 2021)

Just got Moderna at a walk in. Feel fine so far. Had pfizer for original 2. Only waited half an hour or so at a local church. And cancelled my booked appointment, which was going to be next wed.

Lucky I still had the bit of card from earlier. The NHS app was giving me grief about passports and stuff, which it didn't when I just installed it 3 days ago. Got prompted to update it when I looked whilst queuing.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 18, 2021)

Had mine (Moderna) this morning. Quite a queue but everyone very cheerful and efficient.



Everyone I know who's had Moderna has felt pretty shite with it the next day or two so I'm fully prepped to be wiped out if necessary.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 18, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Had mine (Moderna) this morning. Quite a queue but everyone very cheerful and efficient.
> 
> View attachment 301529
> 
> Everyone I know who's had Moderna has felt pretty shite with it the next day or two so I'm fully prepped to be wiped out if necessary.


Son Q had Modena for his booster and told us he felt like shite for 2 days afterwards (he had Pfizer first 2 times)


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2021)

weepiper I had the Moderna and the flu jab on the same day, different arms. I didn't really have any side effects, well the woman who gave me the booster was convinced I would have some and that I should get some paracetamol, I did feel a little odd that evening so I took one and - no worries.


----------



## Supine (Dec 18, 2021)

24hrs in and no after effects from Moderna


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 18, 2021)

I've got one booked for Jan 9th, but in light of the prevailing opinions on the news today I've decided to drive to a walk-in centre first thing tomorrow morning and see how long I have to queue to get the booster that way.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 18, 2021)

After a tiny bit of "nagging" the guy at work who has been trying to book a booster - no 'local' walk-ins at the moment - finally has a time, after work on Tuesday.

On Friday, the youngest lad was also trying to get booked for his second dose.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> In Bournemouth we have a 'sensory' room painted in calming colours for the likes of Kieron and people with needle phobias.



As an ex needle-phobe and someone on that spectrum I do feel for people who are having to have multiple jabs in a short period.  The anxiety of knowing it is coming is terrible.  I don’t know that calming colours would have made a difference to me, but I’m sure there must be some evidence that it helps some people.

Seeing as it this booster is almost certain to not be the last of them, it would be good if some resources or information were easily available to help people deal with the issue.

I had some traumatic experiences as a kid of being held down and being physically forced to look away from what was happening.  The remnant of that is that I have to see what is happening and see the needle go in, otherwise it all comes back.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 18, 2021)

8ball said:


> As an ex needle-phobe and someone on that spectrum I do feel for people who are having to have multiple jabs in a short period.  The anxiety of knowing it is coming is terrible.  I don’t know that calming colours would have made a difference to me, but I’m sure there must be some evidence that it helps some people.
> 
> Seeing as it this booster is almost certain to not be the last of them, it would be good if some resources or information were easily available to help people deal with the issue.
> 
> I had some traumatic experiences as a kid of being held down and being physically forced to look away from what was happening.  The remnant of that is that I have to see what is happening and see the needle go in, otherwise it all comes back.


I don't think the colours make a huge difference either (although the rest of the hospital is a bright shiny shiny white) but hopefully it shows that someone is aware of issues and is trying to help.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 18, 2021)

On other news my friend went for a walk in booster this morning, no queue and in and out with military precision.  

This may have something to do with the fact that the army had been called in and were doing the injections.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Had mine (Moderna) this morning. Quite a queue but everyone very cheerful and efficient.
> 
> View attachment 301529
> 
> Everyone I know who's had Moderna has felt pretty shite with it the next day or two so I'm fully prepped to be wiped out if necessary.


I was fine weepiper  🙂 Felt the start of a headache, took paracetamol. Little nauseous but fine otherwise.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 18, 2021)

Nicked this off the Beeb's daily report


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 18, 2021)

vote changed 

had mine this afternoon.  

got moderna after AZ ones the first time round.

no ill effects so far.

all less crowded than I expected - they either weren't doing or had stopped doing 'walk in' by the time I was there.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 18, 2021)

Arm hurts like billy-o but otherwise ok so far.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Arm hurts like billy-o but otherwise ok so far.


I wonder if my vast bulk helps ... that said, though not even really uncomfortable I can still sometimes feel the injection site 4 weeks on when I lie on it....


----------



## Tankus (Dec 18, 2021)

Got  the  Moderna  one  this  morning  (Astras initially back  in April)  , its  now  called  spike  me  ,  or something   ????  . no  pain   ,  but  now  feeling  a  bit  zonked  out   , early  night  tonight  , methinks  , just happy to  get it  done    .

It's  probably going  to  be  an  annual  event  ,  maybe  they  could combine  it  with  the flu  jab  ....


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 18, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder if my vast bulk helps ... that said, though not even really uncomfortable I can still sometimes feel the injection site 4 weeks on when I lie on it....


Nearly 2 weeks on from mine and I can still feel it. Was itching quite bad at site but calmed down now.


----------



## xenon (Dec 18, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Arm hurts like billy-o but otherwise ok so far.



Yep, arm bit sore now. Glad I went to the gym yesterday, not my usual saturday.

The staff and volunteers were very good at the drop in I went to BTW. Props to them.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 18, 2021)

Tankus said:


> Got the Moderna one this morning (Astras initially back in April) , its now called spike me , or something ???? .



Moderna seems to also be called Spikevax






						Spikevax (previously COVID-19 Vaccine Moderna) - European Medicines Agency
					

Spikevax (previously COVID-19 Vaccine Moderna)




					www.ema.europa.eu
				




I was a bit  - the card I got says Moderna, but the leaflet I got (which I didn't look at until I got home) says Spikevax


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 18, 2021)

Moderna yesterday after 2x Pfizer this summer. 275k done at the vaccination centre since May.

No side effects. Main issue was convincing them my heavy sweating wasn’t because I was ill, but because of medication plus wearing a mask.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 19, 2021)

Vote changed, got Pfizer this morning. We were the first ones there, but it was so quiet we decided to get breakfast at Greggs; by the time we got back there was a queue.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 19, 2021)

Was booked in for 23rd at a medical centre several miles away. Phone call this morning from my docs (three minutes away on foot), walk in boosters today, was there, boosted and back in 30 mins. Pfizer. Least painful jab so far, hardly felt it, and I have no tolerance to any pain lol


----------



## onenameshelley (Dec 19, 2021)

I had mine yesterday, and its hit me like a truck, every bone in my body hurts, splitting headache and shivers. Ffs. I dont even know what i got either, I was I was in and out so fast and I forgot to ask. 🤦‍♀️🥵


----------



## magneze (Dec 19, 2021)

Did you get a card? It's normally on there..


----------



## onenameshelley (Dec 19, 2021)

magneze said:


> Did you get a card? It's normally on there..



Nope I got absolutely nothing, no leaflet or anything. If I didn't feel like death warmed up I would assume it was water 🤣


----------



## magneze (Dec 19, 2021)

onenameshelley said:


> Nope I got absolutely nothing, no leaflet or anything. If I didn't feel like death warmed up I would assume it was water 🤣


Hope it passes quickly. The NHS app will tell you what you got - might take a week to show though (mine did).


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 19, 2021)

I had Pfizer yesterday, arm hurts a lot today and feel washed-out if I move.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 19, 2021)

onenameshelley said:


> I had mine yesterday, and its hit me like a truck, every bone in my body hurts, splitting headache and shivers. Ffs. I dont even know what i got either, I was I was in and out so fast and I forgot to ask. 🤦‍♀️🥵


Hope you feel better soon !
[maybe vote "other" until you do know, then you can change it]


----------



## Riklet (Dec 19, 2021)

I had pfizer booster yesterday morning at my health centre that has started doing jabs. Very quick. Had to wait 15 mins sat in the car afterwards. Seems like my previous appt for the 30th at the big local vaccine centre has been automatically cancelled too.

Sore arm the past day, bit painful last night to sleep on but not as bad as the first time. Felt quite good mostly although a bit weird and quite tired yesterday evening so I conked out for a few hours. Still managed to sleep well though.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 19, 2021)

No side effects bar a slightly sore arm. I thought my arm was really bad and then remembered it was the arm I’d slept on, not the arm I’d had the jab in


----------



## moochedit (Dec 19, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Yep just moved mine from 5th jan to 23rd dec.


Just been to a walk in center and got my booster done today and cancelled the other one.

No side effects yet but only been an hour or so.

What am i on now? 8g? 9g?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2021)

feel kinda crap today, aches and pains all round and sore head.  not noticeably got a fever.

trying to decide whether to go back to bed (and whether this might be an excuse to take an unplanned day off work tomorrow)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 19, 2021)

Just had Pfizer booster in the basement of Lancaster town hall. The medic told me to wait 15 mins before cycling home but it was cold, so I didn't.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 19, 2021)

Had mine yesterday. Feel a bit rough today, but sadly that's the hangover, we stopped to get them on the way out for the evening. Arm's a tiny bit sore, but my partner says hers really hurts.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 19, 2021)

Feeling quite achy now, going for a lie-down.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 19, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> Just had Pfizer booster in the basement of Lancaster town hall. The medic told me to wait 15 mins before cycling home but it was cold, so I didn't.


Again we're booster buddies!


----------



## bimble (Dec 19, 2021)

had a pfizer today. No sticker.


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 19, 2021)

Had mine on wednesday, moderna, tastes nicer than az , sore arm still and  a bit of a headache but no tiredness.


----------



## onenameshelley (Dec 20, 2021)

It was moderna apparently. 15 hours sleep, I still ache but feeling like I am on the other side of it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 20, 2021)

Arm a wee bit achy today but no other side effects. I woke up feeling headachy but I think because I'm on antibiotics and not drinking my fluid intake in the evenings is not what it should be.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 20, 2021)

bimble said:


> had a pfizer today. No sticker.



Had mine yesterday (pfizer) - I had to ask for a sticker after and I nicked one of these on the way out.


----------



## xenon (Dec 20, 2021)

I googled this morning, cos not having had anything other than a bit of a sore arm and feeling tired, I wondered ,is this normal, is it working. Apparently it's OK. Just in case anyone else has got away with no side effects and was worried.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 20, 2021)

xenon said:


> I googled this morning, cos not having had anything other than a bit of a sore arm and feeling tired, I wondered ,is this normal, is it working. Apparently it's OK. Just in case anyone else has got away with no side effects and was worried.


Both my jab 2 (AZ) and yesterday's booster (Pfizer) have had only an achy arm as side effects


----------



## bimble (Dec 20, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Had mine yesterday (pfizer) - I had to ask for a sticker after and I nicked one of these on the way out.
> 
> View attachment 301906


they seem to have reconsidered the OO and gone for a single O in now instead, probably wise.

This is quite strange isnt it , todays papers look like this apparenlty. havent seen anything like it before:


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2021)

The single O has been a feature of the booster campaign official graphics since they ramped that stuff up - it was on the disgusting podium graphic in the press conference and someone made a joke about hula hoops.

As for adverts that come first before the real front page, they arent a brand new thing but it is indeed a spectacle to see multiple newspapers featuring the same one at the same time.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2021)

xenon said:


> I googled this morning, cos not having had anything other than a bit of a sore arm and feeling tired, I wondered ,is this normal, is it working. Apparently it's OK. Just in case anyone else has got away with no side effects and was worried.


Never had any AZ or flu jab side effects.

Had pfizer booster yesterday and no side effects either yet. (If it was going to happen i think it would have started by now).

Never worried about it as i assummed no side effects was the "norm" for most people?


----------



## bimble (Dec 20, 2021)

i'm feeling shitty today (day after pfizer), very achey and its like gravity has doubled. cant even face taking the bin out. Had no reaction at all to last jab, second AZ.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2021)

Got our boosters done today, so I should be at maximum immunity in time to go back to work on the 4th.

We went to a little community hospital instead of the mass jabbing centre. In and out in under 5 minutes.


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Had mine yesterday (pfizer) - I had to ask for a sticker after and I nicked one of these on the way out.
> 
> View attachment 301906



I do hope that's not just a badge but some massive signage or something?!


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 20, 2021)

Finally got booster with my third dose of Pfizer today. No effects yet and if it’s like the previous two doses it’ll just be a slight sore arm tomorrow.

Feels really good to get a top up of protection with omicron getting a head of steam up.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 20, 2021)

bimble said:


> i'm feeling shitty today (day after pfizer), very achey and its like gravity has doubled. cant even face taking the bin out. Had no reaction at all to last jab, second AZ.


I had az first and second and they both took their toll, and the moderna booster I had on Friday kicked my arse for a few days. Hopefully it'll prevent me having a few weeks of the same.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2021)

One guy I work with (Covid Testing) has not had his booster. He doesn't want to be 'sick at Christmas' ffs 🙄

He is double jabbed 
Had Covid twice 
Works Covid Testing 

Daft cunt


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2021)

Had booster saturday afternoon, was a bit crap sunday, worse today.  got up and felt bloody awful (including slightly dizzy) - phoned work about 9-ish and said i wasn't even going to try and wfh, went back to bed for a couple of hours, woke up 3.30 pm.

feel a bit better now and did manage to stagger to sainsburys and back.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 20, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Had booster saturday afternoon, was a bit crap sunday, worse today.  got up and felt bloody awful (including slightly dizzy) - phoned work about 9-ish and said i wasn't even going to try and wfh, went back to bed for a couple of hours, woke up 3.30 pm.
> 
> feel a bit better now and did manage to stagger to sainsburys and back.


solidarity like.


----------



## onenameshelley (Dec 20, 2021)

Idaho said:


> I had az first and second and they both took their toll, and the moderna booster I had on Friday kicked my arse for a few days. Hopefully it'll prevent me having a few weeks of the same.


Snap!! Exactly the same. My bones and joints ached, slept 15 hours, sweats and shivers, horrid.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 20, 2021)

Little ms mx boosted today too.  So the whole house is now done.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2021)

Got boosted with Moderna this morning at the big vaccine centre in town. All very efficient and I was in and out in 10 minutes (it was appointments only I think). 

The 15 minute wait was optional. They just said don't drive straight away, so I went for a walk around town instead.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 21, 2021)

Moderna at lunchtime today - longish queue at small local centre set up in unused shopfront of chemist down the road, but moved very fast as they had 3 vax stations set up in there. Husband had nothing but sore arm from same with his booster last week, having been a bit flu-y for 24 hours after 1st and fine after 2nd. I had very sore arm from first and a bit tired but nothing else, very slightly sore arm 2nd, so we'll know by tomorrow morning I guess if it's anything.

Teenager has been booked in for 2nd mid January - no places left in our borough but one very close to my parents' so going there and hopefully we can stop by after.


----------



## xenon (Dec 21, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Never had any AZ or flu jab side effects.
> 
> Had pfizer booster yesterday and no side effects either yet. (If it was going to happen i think it would have started by now).
> 
> Never worried about it as i assummed no side effects was the "norm" for most people?



I think around half of people get some side effects, more common with women. Had nothing with first 2 Pfizer jabs or this Moderna. Been quite tired but possibly / probably not related as not sleeping great anyway.


----------



## thismoment (Dec 21, 2021)

I had my booster yesterday (Pfizer). Feeling crappy this evening. Coughing and feel chesty like when I have a cold, sore throat. not sure if this common, I didn’t feel like this after the other two vaccines. I’m wondering if I’m getting a cold of my toddler. Negative lateral flow test but I’ve booked a pcr.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 21, 2021)

My arm still hurts but otherwise no particular physical symptoms apart from tiredness (I'm always tired though... anaemia). I have been absurdly close to tears for a couple of days though, and I'm not sure if that's coincidence or not  just really overwhelmed feeling.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> Got boosted with Moderna this morning at the big vaccine centre in town. All very efficient and I was in and out in 10 minutes (it was appointments only I think).
> 
> The 15 minute wait was optional. They just said don't drive straight away, so I went for a walk around town instead.


Any bargains in town?


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 22, 2021)

I received a letter from Sheffield Teaching Hospitals yesterday informing me that I now need to attend a vaccination centre for a fourth and second booster injection. 
This is due to me being immunosuppressed and I will be contacted again very shortly to make an appointment as my GP has also been informed. I had my first booster at the end of September.
Thankfully I am already fairly isolated as I have been avoiding going out as much as possible especially the last few weeks thanks to the increase in further variants.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 22, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Finally got booster with my third dose of Pfizer today. No effects yet and if it’s like the previous two doses it’ll just be a slight sore arm tomorrow.
> 
> Feels really good to get a top up of protection with omicron getting a head of steam up.


Update - pretty much as expected. Sore arm appeared during the night after my 5pm booster appointment. Nothing bad, just if you laid on that side and pressed on it you’d feel it. Had this all day yesterday with verrry slight gravelly throat feeling, but this morning I’m 100% back to normal and can only feel the injection site on the arm if I press it.

All very standard and mild and I’m only going into detail in case anyone reading is hesitant / fearful over side effects.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 22, 2021)

Bit achey and slightly sore arm this morning but basically OK


----------



## Carvaged (Dec 22, 2021)

Finally got my booster yesterday - my arm was inflamed within an hour of the injection. Today I feel like shit, whole body hurts to touch, only slept a couple of hours and can barely move my arm ouchy ouchy. _Much_ less worse than actual covid though lol.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 22, 2021)

Hope it passes soon Carvaged


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 22, 2021)

in the before times i started a little collection of official government warning materials - in case of nuclear blast etc. they seemed quaint and amusing at the time. came to mind when i was stood in the queue for my booster at the repurposed community centre earlier. how much official signage i could have amassed if i still had the appetite for it :/


----------



## Idaho (Dec 22, 2021)

Still not feeling right since the booster. Went for a PCR earlier in case I've actually picked up the 'rona. Picked up daughter and her boyfriend from the station last night. On the way home: "he had a really high fever the other day, bit he feels better now. We did a lateral flow and it showed nothing"


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 22, 2021)

Could only get an appointment on 2nd January and there are no walk ins around here


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 22, 2021)

to be honest im not that bothered, i am not gonna be going out much between christmas and 2nd of January tbh. However, I booked myself a tour of a local attraction I've not visited and would like not to worry about covid for that


----------



## thismoment (Dec 22, 2021)

thismoment said:


> I had my booster yesterday (Pfizer). Feeling crappy this evening. Coughing and feel chesty like when I have a cold, sore throat. not sure if this common, I didn’t feel like this after the other two vaccines. I’m wondering if I’m getting a cold of my toddler. Negative lateral flow test but I’ve booked a pcr.


Waiting for pcr result but lateral flow tests are showing positive. But, but, I just got the booster, just! It can’t be so! I can’t get covid during the holidays surely that kinda crap should happen during work time.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 22, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> to be honest im not that bothered, i am not gonna be going out much between christmas and 2nd of January tbh. However, I booked myself a tour of a local attraction I've not visited and would like not to worry about covid for that


My mates was on the 4th and he kept going on the booking system. Had his 2 days ago.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 22, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> My mates was on the 4th and he kept going on the booking system. Had his 2 days ago.


to be honest i had such a nightmare actually booking it i'd rather not have anything else go wrong. i'd also prefer not to wait around for hours like i did with my first jabs and potentially catch something while waiting in line


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 22, 2021)

I will have to wait until mid-March for my booster.

I really don't see the point, at this stage.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 22, 2021)

A (senior to me now) colleague who I have previously liked and respected, and who has previously slagged off her anti-vax sister on teams calls, has decided not to have a booster.  I can't explain why, except that she's fed up with everything and wants to get covid, to get natural immunity.

Myself and M, ( the only two people on the call senior enough to give her grief) did weigh in.  She didn't care.    

Fuck's sake.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 23, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> A (senior to me now) colleague who I have previously liked and respected, and who has previously slagged off her anti-vax sister on teams calls, has decided not to have a booster.  I can't explain why, except that she's fed up with everything and wants to get covid, to get natural immunity.
> 
> Myself and M, ( the only two people on the call senior enough to give her grief) did weigh in.  She didn't care.
> 
> Fuck's sake.


Pandemic fatigue is a real danger I reckon. So many people are now not being as careful as last year.  I wonder how many who skipped family gatherings last Christmas are meeting up this year, just when the situation seems more dangerous than ever with the virus. January hospital admissions are going to be bad


----------



## spellbinder (Dec 23, 2021)

I had my booster yesterday. First two were AZ (no side effects) the booster was Pfizer. 
I feel like shit - fuzzy head, dead arm and like i've gone 10 rounds with Mike Tyson!


----------



## Idaho (Dec 23, 2021)

My PCR was negative, so either the booster has done me in for a week or I must have picked something else up. Or I'm just feeble and attention seeking


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2021)

My Pfizer booster may have made me feel a bit weary, but wine masked it ... it was all local - like the flu jab - and I regretted choosing my right arm for that one - I suppose my body had to work on FOUR sets of antibodies for more biotopes with that ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 23, 2021)

The jag ratio's currently approx 2:1 Pfizer to Moderna ...

Locally, just over 60% boostered already. [slightly better than the 'county' rate and also the UK's overall rate].
Same sort of better figures also applies to the two previous doses.


----------



## Carvaged (Dec 23, 2021)

Yesterday was surprisingly rough for me, though I still managed to get things done, but today (day 3) I feel almost normal again. Should be able to sleep on my arm again tonight too.


----------



## Carvaged (Dec 23, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> Could only get an appointment on 2nd January and there are no walk ins around here



I popped into my local pharmacy to pick up a prescription and they happened to have 4 spare jabs going, so I took one right there on the spot. Was in and out in 5 mins.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 23, 2021)

I wonder what the difference is between people who have a reaction to the vaccines and those that don't. I had two AZs and didn't have any reaction to them at all. Followed by a Moderna Booster and flu jab on the same day which did make me feel a little strange on the first night so I popped a paracetamol and slept well and felt fine. 

The persons giving me each of the jabs assured me I would certainly have side effects. After not having any I decided not to trust their judgement. 

But there are people who have had side effects from all these, what is different about them compared to me I wonder? 

When I last had a flu jab, the person giving it to me made a point of saying there was no active flu in the jab, everything was dead and couldn't give me flu. 

Anyhow interesting to wonder why some get side effects and others dont.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 23, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> I popped into my local pharmacy to pick up a prescription and they happened to have 4 spare jabs going, so I took one right there on the spot. Was in and out in 5 mins.


All the pharmacies here have signs saying there are no walk in jabs though


----------



## bimble (Dec 23, 2021)

what are they going to call the 4th jab, the superbooster?


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 23, 2021)

bimble said:


> what are they going to call the 4th jab, the superbooster?


Booster of virus destruction?


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 23, 2021)

Mother (or father) of all jags ?


----------



## Carvaged (Dec 23, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> All the pharmacies here have signs saying there are no walk in jabs though



Oh that sucks. You could still try your luck though. The one I went into said they were crazy busy last week, and then suddenly this week they were quieter. And the guy who gave me the jab told me to tell anyone else looking for a jab that I knew to pop in ASAP as he didn't want to waste the last 3 shots. But it still said you had to book at the sign on the door though.


----------



## Carvaged (Dec 23, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I wonder what the difference is between people who have a reaction to the vaccines and those that don't. I had two AZs and didn't have any reaction to them at all. Followed by a Moderna Booster and flu jab on the same day which did make me feel a little strange on the first night so I popped a paracetamol and slept well and felt fine.
> 
> The persons giving me each of the jabs assured me I would certainly have side effects. After not having any I decided not to trust their judgement.
> 
> ...



I wondered on the reason too. I had the virus itself at the start of the pandemic, and it was fairly bad. Then I felt nothing from my first booster 12 months later (AZ). This second booster almost 10 months later (PZ) did have side-effects.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 23, 2021)

Just got moderna (first & second were pfizer). Back to the hindu temple, they've got a good set up there. No queue, was done in about 10 mins.


----------



## LDC (Dec 23, 2021)

weltweit said:


> The persons giving me each of the jabs assured me I would certainly have side effects. After not having any I decided not to trust their judgement.
> 
> But there are people who have had side effects from all these, what is different about them compared to me I wonder?



Yeah, that first bit is nonsense and not what anyone should be saying.

There's a fair bit of stuff kicking about explaining why some people have effects and some don't, articles have been posted on here.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2021)

Finally...yesterday, all the young people in my family got themselves jabbed. 

Surprised how releaved I felt.


----------



## LDC (Dec 23, 2021)

Bloody teenager I've got here for Xmas booked theirs for yesterday, then overslept and missed it. Re-booked for early January.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Bloody teenager I've got here for Xmas booked theirs for yesterday, then overslept and missed it. Re-booked for early January.


Not sure what emoji, or combo, that deserves, tbh.
What are they like?


----------



## LDC (Dec 23, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Not sure what emoji, or combo, that deserves, tbh.
> What are they like?



They had covid in January this year, got both jabs without prompting, then they went to uni in September, asked if they should get the booster and sorted it all out. Then fell at the final hurdle! TBF they couldn't have been better through the whole last 18 months though.

Lots of her peers haven't got the jabs at all though (British born Asian Muslim background) and are full of conspiracy as the reason why, which she's scathing about!


----------



## weltweit (Dec 23, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> ..
> There's a fair bit of stuff kicking about explaining why some people have effects and some don't, articles have been posted on here.


Must admit I haven't noticed any articles.


----------



## Jennaonthebeach (Dec 23, 2021)

got my booster on Saturday and I've been wiped out all week. Just have no energy at all.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 23, 2021)

bimble said:


> what are they going to call the 4th jab, the superbooster?


Unnecessary (for the imunocompetent)?


----------



## bimble (Dec 23, 2021)

2hats said:


> Unnecessary (for the imunocompetent)?


Hope so. But it sounds a lot similar to last time.








						Europe debates 4th coronavirus vaccine as German minister backs double booster
					

‘Personally, I would expect a fourth vaccination,’ says Health Minister Karl Lauterbach.




					www.politico.eu


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 23, 2021)

2hats said:


> Unnecessary (for the imunocompetent)?


I image that we will end up with annual shots like flu. Hopefully the Omicron variant is as mild or milder than the initial results show, but I expect another more virulent variant will come along at some point.


----------



## bimble (Dec 23, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I image that we will end up with annual shots like flu. Hopefully the Omicron variant is as mild or milder than the initial results show, but I expect another more virulent variant will come along at some point.


flu shots are not given to everyone and not every few months, this will have to end up the same.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 24, 2021)

What's happening with a 4th jab? Apparently Israel is doing it?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 25, 2021)

Was given Moderna for my booster after originally having 2 AZs. Floored again like I was my first AZ jab. Got up yesterday to pee and nearly fainted and then threw up. Crawled back to bed and slept again till 12 noon when I woke up in a pool of my own sweat. Managed to get up and shower this time and grab something to eat and take more paracetamol. Managed to stay awake for about 6 hours before falling asleep again.

Feel a bit more human this morning. Just got a headache (hopefully, yet to get out of bed) and sore arm.

Those that don’t get side effects from this stuff I envy you. I probably should have booked it for before now but was busy at work and felt I could t take more time off because of jab reaction. I think I’ve had more time off work with covid jab side effects than I have actually been off ill in the last 5 years or so. 

I’m meant to be cooking the dinner later. 🤞


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 25, 2021)

bimble said:


> what are they going to call the 4th jab, the superbooster?



Tonight the super boosters lights are gonna find me
Shining like the sun 
Smiling, having fun 
Feeling like a number one


----------



## smmudge (Dec 25, 2021)

Felt quite rough yesterday (Moderna on Thursday), fluey and achy, though nothing too major. Luckily feeling a lot better this morning. I think it was similar to the pfizer side effects I had.



cybershot said:


> Was given Moderna for my booster after originally having 2 AZs. Floored again like I was my first AZ jab. Got up yesterday to pee and nearly fainted and then threw up. Crawled back to bed and slept again till 12 noon when I woke up in a pool of my own sweat. Managed to get up and shower this time and grab something to eat and take more paracetamol. Managed to stay awake for about 6 hours before falling asleep again.
> 
> Feel a bit more human this morning. Just got a headache (hopefully, yet to get out of bed) and sore arm.
> 
> ...



Oh dear hope you feel better!


----------



## Supine (Dec 25, 2021)

I don’t know how they expect people to get boosters on Christmas Day. I’ve just cooked dinner for 7 and it’s destroyed me!


----------



## dessiato (Dec 25, 2021)

I got mine yesterday, with a flu jab. I'd been listed for it here so I took the opportunity.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 25, 2021)

Had mine atleast a few days ago. Felt like crap the next day but that was it.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 27, 2021)

Just booked mine for Thursday.


----------



## Mation (Dec 28, 2021)

bimble said:


> what are they going to call the 4th jab, the superbooster?


Then super plus, super plus extra and, finally, ultra


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 29, 2021)

Got it today


----------



## vanya (Dec 30, 2021)

Also got it today


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 30, 2021)

Had my Moderna jab a few hours ago. Felt mildly queasy afterwards. Booklet I was given says it's spikevax??


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 30, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Had my Moderna jab a few hours ago. Felt mildly queasy afterwards. Booklet I was given says it's spikevax??



Yeah, that's the "name" - Moderna is the manufacturer.

similar with the Pfizer/BioNTech - that's "Comirnaty" ...


----------



## Sue (Dec 30, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Had my Moderna jab a few hours ago. Felt mildly queasy afterwards. Booklet I was given says it's spikevax??


Wonder if it's called jaggyjag in Scotland...?


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 30, 2021)

Youngest Q has had her booster today, I didn't even know it was booked until she dropped into the conversation last night.
"Dad I need you to run me to the vaccination centre" She's had Pfizer so 3 x Pfizer for her.

On the downside Pollyanna our Son's G/F has caught the lurgy probably the feared Omicron off one of her patients probably whilst working on Boxing Day, she is isolating at home showing no symptoms (caught by routine testing apparently)
Mrs Q spent 20 mins on the WhatsApp earlier offering commiserations but Pollyanna as always was massively upbeat about the whole thing. Since she is a nurse on the Cardiac Unit she is more worried about the patient than herself.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 1, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Yeah, that's the "name" - Moderna is the manufacturer.
> 
> similar with the Pfizer/BioNTech - that's "Comirnaty" ...



Comirnaty is the ragga set followed by Spikevax gabba sesh.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 3, 2022)

Why so few AZ boosters on here? Is it cos the booster must be different to the first two and AZ was the main one..?


----------



## elbows (Jan 3, 2022)

There is no rule that the booster must be different, it has been different for people who had AZ the first time, and there has been a lot of Moderna around in the last month or so, so plenty of people who had Pfizer the first time around will have ended up with Moderna this time. But for example my mother has had Pfizer for all three of the jabs she has been given so far.

Rather, as far as I know the AZ vaccine is simply not part of the UK booster programme at all. Perhaps there are some exceptions if people arent allowed the mRNA vaccines for a specific health reason, eg allergies to some ingredients, but I've not heard much about that either.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Why so few AZ boosters on here? Is it cos the booster must be different to the first two and AZ was the main one..?


I don't think AZ offerred boosters, or the NHS didn't take them, the centre I went to said to me, we are doing Moderna .. to which I said ok .. 

Other centres seem to have been doing Pfizer ..


----------



## cybershot (Jan 6, 2022)

Anyone else had like a dead arm/cramp feeling appear in their jabbed arm 10 or so days after the jab. It feels like that sort of feeling but I didn’t have that pain until as I say seemingly 10 days later. 

Dunno if it’s related or something else. Goes down to hand. Left arm.


----------



## LDC (Jan 6, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Why so few AZ boosters on here? Is it cos the booster must be different to the first two and AZ was the main one..?



Boosters are mRNA, research shows better response Bahnhof Strasse.









						UK study finds mRNA COVID-19 vaccines provide biggest booster impact
					

COVID-19 vaccines made by Pfizer and Moderna that use mRNA technology provide the biggest boost to antibody levels when given 10-12 weeks after the second dose, a new British study has found.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Anyone else had like a dead arm/cramp feeling appear in their jabbed arm 10 or so days after the jab. It feels like that sort of feeling but I didn’t have that pain until as I say seemingly 10 days later.
> 
> Dunno if it’s related or something else. Goes down to hand. Left arm.


No, but I *was *sometimes aware of the injection site for over a month.
Th *flu jab* gave me an achy arm up to a week later when I carried groceries home.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Anyone else had like a dead arm/cramp feeling appear in their jabbed arm 10 or so days after the jab. It feels like that sort of feeling but I didn’t have that pain until as I say seemingly 10 days later.


No, the sore upper arm went away after a day or so.  The symptoms you have sound likely to be unconnected, given they didn't start until ten days later.


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 7, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Anyone else had like a dead arm/cramp feeling appear in their jabbed arm 10 or so days after the jab. It feels like that sort of feeling but I didn’t have that pain until as I say seemingly 10 days later.
> 
> Dunno if it’s related or something else. Goes down to hand. Left arm.


Yes, about the same time after jab and weeks later still hurts a lot, it feels like Its a rotator cuff injury, which I have been telling myself it is even though I dont remember the action that would have caused such, its actually getting worse.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 7, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Anyone else had like a dead arm/cramp feeling appear in their jabbed arm 10 or so days after the jab. It feels like that sort of feeling but I didn’t have that pain until as I say seemingly 10 days later.
> 
> Dunno if it’s related or something else. Goes down to hand. Left arm.


Can you locate exactly where you had your jab?

If you get your jab into the outside extremities of your deltoid muscle it could possibly hit the axillary or radial nerve and this can cause some temporary issues which will be slow to subside.

Additionally if your vaccination goes in too high it can end up in your shoulder bursa and that can cause inflammation in the joint which can also last for weeks. The other potential complications can be if the injection was delivered too deep and hits the bone.

If it persists it is worth getting it checked out but afaik the only solution once any of the above happens is to just give it time to sort itself out.

I am not a trained medical practitioner or Dr Jazz though, I've just done the vaccination training and been told where not to stick the needle 🙃

Hope it heals for you soon. Just had a full rebuild of my shoulder and it's  pain you can definitely  live without.

Frieda


----------



## cybershot (Jan 7, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Can you locate exactly where you had your jab?
> 
> If you get your jab into the outside extremities of your deltoid muscle it could possibly hit the axillary or radial nerve and this can cause some temporary issues which will be slow to subside.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's seemed better today, and only really been noticeable much later in the day. I'm going to assume it's jab related for now, but if it keeps on, I will get it checked out. I don't have any other symptoms, such as a weird jaw or breathing difficulties. So I'm kinda thinking it's not heart related, which was my main concern.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 7, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Thanks, it's seemed better today, and only really been noticeable much later in the day. I'm going to assume it's jab related for now, but if it keeps on, I will get it checked out. I don't have any other symptoms, such as a weird jaw or breathing difficulties. So I'm kinda thinking it's not heart related, which was my main concern.


I'm sure you'll be fine then. I was fine with my 1st but my second and my booster went into my shit shoulder so I couldn't tell if it was the jab or just me. The week before my booster I'd had my bicep tendon detached and stitched back into my arm, my rotator cuff shaved and my clavicle decompressed. I just thought fuck it, it already hurts, pile it on 😀

Gws


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 13, 2022)

Just back from having my second booster.
Although I was informed it wasn’t my second booster, they are now referring to the third jab or first booster as the third primary.
Still all done for now.

 I’m a little concerned as I currently have very low red blood cells, almost nonexistent white cells and platelets that couldn’t clot the smallest cuts.
See how it goes, I will hopefully be able to report back.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 15, 2022)

Had my third Pfizer shot at 16:30 today. No side effects have manifested so far, if anything the most painful moment was when they stuck the needle in. Quite a contrast to the last time when I barely felt it.

Also, Comirnaty is a stupid name.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 15, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Also, Comirnaty is a stupid name.



Defo sounds like a Sherlock Holmes villain


----------



## NoXion (Jan 15, 2022)

Getting some soreness at the injection site now. This is pretty much in line with previous injections. I am comforting myself with an ale.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 25, 2022)

I was finally boosted today at the teatro municipal in Rio…I feel invincible


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

Havent had mine yet but did notice something curious, last week my NHS app said it was due to run out on the 22nd January. I went into the app to get my NHS number to book my booster and now it says its going to expire on the 22 Feb and I didnt even book the booster


----------



## smmudge (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Havent had mine yet but did notice something curious, last week my NHS app said it was due to run out on the 22nd January. I went into the app to get my NHS number to book my booster and now it says its going to expire on the 22 Feb and I didnt even book the booster



Think that is just the "certificate" that always has a month expiry date, but you can go in and refresh it then it gives you another month.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 26, 2022)

My arm is aching (slightly) where I got the booster (before xmas) 

Can the microchips go rusty?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 31, 2022)

I can get jab no.4 on 9th Feb, which will actually be my booster as my third jab wasn’t counted as one even though I got the same shot as everyone else at the centre.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 3, 2022)

Got jab 4 pfizer yesterday. 
Sore arm today and despite my chirpy demeanour on here I am feeling like something the cat dragged in. 
Way worse than jab 3.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 10, 2022)

Booster (jab no.4) today, Pfizer again.

I’ve done AZ, AZ, Delta infection, PF, PF.  Immune system ought to have a bit of a clue by now.

Arm is quite sore this time and I’m also a bit grumpy.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 19, 2022)

Are booster jabs added to NHS passports?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 19, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Are booster jabs added to NHS passports?


They show up in the vaccination record on the NHS app, so presumably on the vaccine passport too.  Took a few days for mine to show up.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 19, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Are booster jabs added to NHS passports?


Yes


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 19, 2022)

They seem to have changed the system, when I ordered a paper one after my second jab there was a single issue with no expiry date on it. whereas now for travelling abroad you have to call 119 to order it and it is only valid for a month.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 19, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Yes


Not on mine! I'm tempted to get a third jab and just get that included on it.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 19, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I was finally boosted today at the teatro municipal in Rio…I feel invincible


I forgot I posted this. I spent the subsequent day in bed shivering and feeling terrible. I guess that means it was working. I then travelled for work and spent quite a bit of time in a car with a client who subsequently tested positive…but I’ve been negative in the 5 tests I’ve had since.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 20, 2022)

How many other urban areas are in this position ?









						Covid-19 vaccination staff see "low" numbers at Newcastle hub
					

Figures show just over half of Newcastle's eligible population has had a booster.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				





My little rural-ish patch has :- first dose 92.5%, second dose 88.6% and booster at 73% ...
and we are less than 50 miles from Newcastle's Centre for Life !


----------



## Riklet (Feb 21, 2022)

Double vaxxed young Pakistani taxi driver was telling me he wont have the booster cos it's killing people. I guess the fake news and whatnot on social media is a factor.

I think there's various elements to it but even places with good first jab rates have had fairly low booster rates. As for most of inner London, its shockingly low.

Pretty much as a rule tho the more deprived an area the lower the booster uptake. Also younger urban areas are lower. Also areas with a lot of ethnic minorities. But almost everywhere there is a big chunk of kinda blasé macho type thinkers who are def not having the booster, double jabbed is enough etc. Regionally the North West seems to have low uptake too compared to SW England where I am.

That BBC article is lazy tho. UK/England uptake use a different metric to local areas so Newcastle and the UK cant be directly compared. Newcastle, Leeds, Hull, Durham etc can be though.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 12, 2022)

One of my friends in France explained to me that they hadn't had any of the jabs. 

He said, they weren't properly tested
The majority of deaths were of people with covid, not because of covid 
Despite having various vaccinations as a child he wasn't convinced this time

My response was that by taking the jabs I was less likely to end up in intensive care

He preferred to take his chances


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2022)

Has anyone seen anything about the next booster?  Is there going to be a next booster?  Are they tweaking them for new variants?  For reasons I'm getting reminders for shots I've had already and I'm wondering whether to take it up regardless as I had my booster in November.


----------



## elbows (Mar 15, 2022)

Last time I checked they had announced another booster for people 75 and over and those with conditions that left them especially vulnerable. Starting in some weeks time. I'm not sure they have revealed their intentions in regards other age groups yet.


----------



## komodo (Mar 21, 2022)

On Friday had a fourth vaccine - either Moderna (original) or Moderna (omnicron variant) as in a trial. Had AZ x2 and Pfizer previously. Have to report temp and any side effects - slightly tired which may be due to it but otherwise fine.


----------



## panpete (Mar 24, 2022)

No jabs
Bummer that jabbed people are getting it.
I got it, and two negative tests.
I try to social distance more.
I think there is something funny about the whole thing, I didn't believe it til I got it.
I can't wear a mask.
I'm exempt from them, gonna hand in my exemption jab form to GP eventually.
Autistic spectrum.


----------



## MrCurry (Apr 21, 2022)

I’m going for my dose 4 (second booster) later today.  Not sure which one they will give, but I’ll be surprised if it’s not Pfizer as that’s what I’ve had every time up until now.  I’m getting it on the basis of being immune compromised because of the high dose cortisone pills I’m on. 

If there’s any side effects worth mentioning I’ll try to remember to post here, but I’ve had no problems with the previous three shots, so hoping and expecting this one will be the same.


----------



## elbows (Apr 21, 2022)

They ended up giving quite a lot of Moderna as boosters by a certain stage of the previous booster campaign, so dont be too surprised if they give you that one instead.


----------



## MrCurry (Apr 21, 2022)

elbows said:


> They ended up giving quite a lot of Moderna as boosters by a certain stage of the previous booster campaign, so dont be too surprised if they give you that one instead.


Just back from it. Was Pfizer again, so I’m hoping for no noticeable side effects apart from a few days of the standard mildly sore arm.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 28, 2022)

komodo said:


> On Friday had a fourth vaccine - either Moderna (original) or Moderna (omnicron variant) as in a trial. Had AZ x2 and Pfizer previously. Have to report temp and any side effects - slightly tired which may be due to it but otherwise fine.



Ditto !

And although my arm is no more sore than for my Pfizer booster, I was way more tired thatn with any of the other jags and had a slightly raised temperature yesterday, but not so tired this morning [and temp back to around normal].


----------



## StoneRoad (May 12, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Ditto !
> 
> And although my arm is no more sore than for my Pfizer booster, I was way more tired thatn with any of the other jags and had a slightly raised temperature yesterday, but not so tired this morning [and temp back to around normal].



Similar reactions from the other three people I know that are on this trial ...

komodo - how are you doing with this trial ? 
Little or no side-affects ?
I've had a couple of follow-up 'phone calls, and I have an in-clinic visit soon.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 12, 2022)

Apologies, I've not following this thread very thoroughly ... 

But a question : When are people who are  'category 6' (that is vunerable with an 'underlying condition', but *not* ultra-vulnerable) due to have a further booster-jab (fourth overall)??

My last (booster)-jab was back on 1st November last year! 
I was, while 100% symptom-free,  PCR-tested Covid-positive (when recently in hosapital -- it was apparantly the very tail-end of an old infection, and counted as 'Low Covid'.

I don't really know whether or not NHS Wales policy this year's boosters (do they even exist?) differs  from in NHS England?

Cheers, helpful Urbans!


----------



## 2hats (May 12, 2022)

From NHS Wales - 'Second spring booster offer to most vulnerable':








						COVID-19 vaccination booster | GOV.WALES
					

How people over the age of 12 will be offered a COVID-19 booster dose.




					gov.wales
				




Refers to table 3 (and 4) in the green book here.


----------



## NoXion (May 12, 2022)

Because of my work I'm often travelling on public transport, at least once a month. How soon is a second booster likely to be available for 35yo males in England who are not clinically vulnerable?


----------



## platinumsage (May 12, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Because of my work I'm often travelling on public transport, at least once a month. How soon is a second booster likely to be available for 35yo males in England who are not clinically vulnerable?



There are no plans for it. The central scenarios that the NHS has been asked to plan for range for an autumn booster for priority groups 1 to 6 in a best case scenario, and groups 1-9 in a worst case scenario.

These are the groups: COVID-19 vaccination first phase priority groups

So no second boosters planned for the under 50s who don’t have the specified health conditions.

However they have also been tasked with making plans to expand the rollout to the general population within two weeks should it be deemed necessary, but I don’t see that happening unless there is either a new nasty variant or some sort of highly surprising rapid drop-off in protection against hospitalisation for otherwise healthy triple-jabbed people.


----------



## NoXion (May 12, 2022)

For fuck's sake. I _really_ don't want to get long covid.


----------



## platinumsage (May 12, 2022)

Well, there’s scant evidence at the moment that a second booster will help much if you’re young and not immune compromised etc. It will likely boost your antibody levels for a few weeks, temporarily reducing your chance of getting infected, but it’s not going to make an order of magnitude difference.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 12, 2022)

NoXion said:


> For fuck's sake. I _really_ don't want to get long covid.



My advice would be to investigate volunteering for a vaccine trial ...


----------



## NoXion (May 12, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> My advice would be to investigate volunteering for a vaccine trial ...



That's a brilliant idea. I've just registered my interest in being contacted for trials on the NHS website.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 13, 2022)

NoXion said:


> That's a brilliant idea. I've just registered my interest in being contacted for trials on the NHS website.


Good Luck ...

My invite came through being on the NHS COVID-19 Vaccine Research Registry.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 13, 2022)

Personal opinion here ...

I do think that if someone wants / thinks they need another "booster" this spring then it should be available to them, no matter what their age / clinical vulnerability / health status.
It wouldn't be a huge number, probably because so many people are now fatalistic about "If I'm going to get it, so what / I already had it" that they are no longer taking even basic precautions, most people wouldn't take up the offer !


----------



## 2hats (May 13, 2022)

NoXion said:


> How soon is a second booster likely to be available for 35yo males in England who are not clinically vulnerable?


Perhaps later in the autumn this year. Or not at all.

Wear a properly fitted FFP3 on public transport if that is of concern.


----------



## platinumsage (May 13, 2022)

I’m pretty sure it should be based on clinical need, given the resourcing problems and the staff that the vaccine rollout diverts from other areas. They shouldn’t need to plan for an unknown number of worried but healthy twenty-somethings turning out.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 13, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I’m pretty sure it should be based on clinical need, given the resourcing problems and the staff that the vaccine rollout diverts from other areas. They shouldn’t need to plan for an unknown number of worried but healthy twenty-somethings turning out.


It's not [usually] the twenty-somethings that are worried about the risks of covid, I don't expect them to line up ! It has not been easy to get everyone in the younger age groups to have even the second and third jags. [whole UK booster is still under 70% of the eligible population, for example].

But, there are a significant number of somewhat older people with serious worries, enough to be affecting their mental health - it is those groups that I am advocating should be getting a spring booster.

e2a as a ps - it is not as though we don't have a stockpile of jags, is it ?
[ones that will be expiring soon and can't, for that reason, be decanted into the covax scheme]


----------



## elbows (May 13, 2022)

I expect the vast number of people who have caught it this year also factors into their calculation and attitude towards more vaccines over the next months.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 28, 2022)

Standard booster (third dose) today (prior AM pretty much complete, boost circulating antibodies for incipient BA.5.x and complete further AM cycle by the time a bivalent arrives).


----------



## elbows (Jun 29, 2022)

elbows said:


> I expect the vast number of people who have caught it this year also factors into their calculation and attitude towards more vaccines over the next months.


The effect of such calculations on complacent thinking really ought to be much less than I was getting at when I wrote that post, given some of the research that indicated that catching Omicron wasnt doing a great job of boosting immunity.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 1, 2022)

Jab 5 yesterday.
Was full of energy prior to getting this.
Energy dropped / crashed around 2pm yesterday and I have slept mostly since. Some aches pains headache...but the weirdest thing is brain fog. Got up to maje a cup of tea. It took me forever...dropped the spoon 6 times..spilled milk. 
Just want to sleep for the day now.
Pposting as a record for myself as well as sharing.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 2, 2022)

Slept a lot yesterday.
I had a bit of a skin problem on my face prior to the vaxx...But since the vaxx I've broken out in a lupus rash.. 
Full on since around midday yesterday. Pissed off.
Also not up to much. Not much energy. I started trying to hoover today and stopped after 5 mins. 
Had to sit down.
I cant say this is caused by the vaxx but its fucking timing is really pissing me off.
Oh...and I am grumpy as hell.
😡


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 2, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Slept a lot yesterday.
> I had a bit of a skin problem on my face prior to the vaxx...But since the vaxx I've broken out in a lupus rash..
> Full on since around midday yesterday. Pissed off.
> Also not up to much. Not much energy. I started trying to hoover today and stopped after 5 mins.
> ...


Not _loving_ it for what you are going through..
Full sympathy with that..
Loving the grumpy bit..


----------



## Voley (Jul 27, 2022)

Just had a text through from the docs. Jab 4 imminent. 

Pleased about this - the amount of people off sick with Covid just now is shocking.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2022)

Voley said:


> Just had a text through from the docs. Jab 4 imminent.
> 
> Pleased about this - the amount of people off sick with Covid just now is shocking.


I wonder when I will get mine - last had one in November.

I cycled to my sister's Sunday - niece and her son had recently had it.
I made a point of meeting up with them in the back garden via the gate and somehow managed to not need a pee - thus avoiding the embarrassment of masking up full FFP2 to go in their house ... especially since they have a Ukranian couple and their son staying ...

Not that. to be honest, getting boosted would change that for me.
Somehow my BIL has never caught it and his health is not good ...


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 27, 2022)

I'd love a fourth jab.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 27, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> I'd love a fourth jab.


Are you over 50? If so you should get one later in year.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 27, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Are you over 50? If so you should get one later in year.


...oh, bugger, lol.

I am a youthful _cough sneeze_ sadly.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 27, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> ...oh, bugger, lol.
> 
> I am a youthful _cough sneeze_ sadly.


Of course 50 the current plan and could change.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 28, 2022)

Under-50s noth other wise eligible can buy a flu jab for £16.99 from Boots. Hopefully pharmacies will be allowed to offer a similar service to for the covid jab, although I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2022)

Further boosters being rolled out from Monday (in England at least - not sure about the other nations)









						Millions in England to be invited for Covid booster from Monday
					

NHS launches autumn drive with jabs offered first to care home staff and residents, and housebound people




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2022)

I had my 4th jab (immunocompromised) a few weeks back at a Walk-In Centre.

I have not been called up for a flu jab yet.


----------



## oryx (Sep 7, 2022)

I've had a text from both the health authority and the GP asking me to book a date for the booster.

I am over 50 and that is the only category in which I qualify for a booster at all - but I thought they were starting with care home residents, over-75s, people with health conditions which put them at risk etc.

Anyone else? Text is badly written  and I am paranoid about clicking on scam links! 

I think it's probably genuine, but just wondered if anybody else had had the invitation sooner than expected. Especially if you are in lewisham (sic).


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 8, 2022)

I've had a text from my GP practice for the 2nd booster and am booked in for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mation (Sep 8, 2022)

I had an invitation today, by text, for my 4fh jab. Booked it for next week.

It came through as part of the same text conversation as my last booster - in 2021 - oryx, and led me to the .gov.uk website to make the appointment. Afaics, mine is genuine. I'm over 50, and not got much else to qualify me.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 8, 2022)

Does anyone know if health care professionals are being offered a booster this Autumn? I’ve not heard of anything.

The kids’ polio booster will probably be the first things that will get arranged in the next month…


----------



## oryx (Sep 9, 2022)

Mation said:


> I had an invitation today, by text, for my 4fh jab. Booked it for next week.
> 
> It came through as part of the same text conversation as my last booster - in 2021 - oryx, and led me to the .gov.uk website to make the appointment. Afaics, mine is genuine. I'm over 50, and not got much else to qualify me.


Thanks a lot Mation - that's really useful. 

Might dare click on the link tomorrow!


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 9, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Does anyone know if health care professionals are being offered a booster this Autumn? I’ve not heard of anything.
> 
> The kids’ polio booster will probably be the first things that will get arranged in the next month…


I know my sister has had hers but she works in Wales so not sure about the timescales for England, Scotland or Northern Ireland.


----------



## Mation (Sep 9, 2022)

oryx said:


> Thanks a lot Mation - that's really useful.
> 
> Might dare click on the link tomorrow!


Just noticed   that it's my job that qualified me. I had to confirm that, my date of birth, NHS number and postcode.

My text invitation looked like this:





Agent Sparrow said:


> Does anyone know if health care professionals are being offered a booster this Autumn? I’ve not heard of anything.


On following the link in my text, I got this:


So yes to frontline healthcare workers


----------



## oryx (Sep 9, 2022)

Mation said:


> Just noticed   that it's my job that qualified me. I had to confirm that, my date of birth, NHS number and postcode.
> 
> My text invitation looked like this:
> 
> ...


Thanks again Mation. That's really useful.

Mine looks nothing like that and I'm not a healthcare worker! I've tried booking via the NHS website (which I did for my previous three jabs) and it says I can't book it yet. 

Really annoying and I want to get it done.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 9, 2022)

Thanks Mation for the info!

I’m booked in for after work (conveniently at work) Monday week. After my last patient of the day as my second dose made me feel frankly high.  I might even go for my flu jab at the same time if it’s offered.

My tap class that evening might be quite interesting!


----------



## oryx (Sep 9, 2022)

I braved it and booked an appointment. 

Still puzzled why I was offered it so early, but it's a good thing. 

I was going to say 'can't complain', but I can  - there should be info about this on the healthcare partnership's and GP's website about this, to avoid people getting offered the booster unexpectedly early thinking it's a scam.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 9, 2022)

Does anyone know if the boosters are going to be more widely available after a few weeks?


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 19, 2022)

Got Pfizer just now - and seperate flu jab Monday. 

Accessability seems much improved , with several invitations all this week  - including GP  - (but booked in 2 seperate pharmacies last week)


----------



## elbows (Oct 19, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Does anyone know if the boosters are going to be more widely available after a few weeks?



The autumn booster campaign does not involve people under 50 without various health conditions (although health professionals, carers & people sharing a house with immunosuppressed people etc are included) if thats what you mean. There is always a chance of authorities changing this at some point but there havent been any hints about that at all that I've seen so far.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2022)

.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 15, 2022)

I’m off to get my dose 5 tonight - seems likely I’ll get Pfizer updated one with omicron / BA4 / BA5 protection, although they also sometimes give Moderna, so we’ll see.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 18, 2022)

Had jab on Wednesday evening. Proper knocked me.


----------

